# Duyuru > Vatan SATILIYOR!!!!! >  Provokatörü dağa kim yolladı!

## bozok

*Provokatörü dağa kim yolladı!*

 

*Asla silah bırakmayız*
ERMENİSTAN’a gidip soykırım iftiralarını, K. Irak’a gidip peşmerge reislerinin küstahlıklarını köşesine taşıyan Hasan Cemal, bu kez dağa çıktı ve çanak sorularıyla terörist propagandasına kalkıştı. PKK elebaşısı Murat Karayılan, sözcülüğe soyunan Hasan Cemal’e asla silah bırakmayacaklarını vurguladı. 


*DTP bizim temsilcimiz*
EMRİNDEKİ 6-7 bin silahlı teröristi *‘meşru savunmanın güvencesi’* olarak sunmaya kalkan, tehditler savuran, şartlar ileri süren Karayılan, *“Diyalog yeri İmralı’dır. Olmuyorsa diyalog yeri biziz. Bizi de kabul etmiyorlarsa siyasal olarak seçilmiş iradedir”* diyerek DTP ile aralarında olan organik bağı da itiraf etti.


*Erdoğan’ı hedef gösterdi*
1993’te Cumhurbaşkanı Turgut üzal’ın ölümüyle barış için büyük bir fırsatın kaçırıldığını iddia eden Karayılan, Başbakan Recep Tayyip Erdoğan’a da şu sözlerle saldırdı: 1994’te İstanbul Büyükşehir Belediye Başkanı’yken, üstüne vazife de değilken, Kürt raporu hazırlayıp partisinin liderine veren Erdoğan bugün nerede? 


*Malum ekip işaret fişeğini Bebek’ten fırlatmıştı...*
18 şUBAT 2005’te dönemin ABD Ankara Büyükelçisi Edelman, Mark Parris, MİT eski Müsteşarı Sönmez Köksal, Hasan Cemal, Cengiz üandar ve Can Paker’i buluşturan yemekten kötü kokular yükseliyor! 


*Hasan Cemal, bunu da yaz!* 
YEMEğİN gizli konuğunun bazı gazetecileri (!) e-postalarla yönlendiren AB’nin eski yetkilisi Karen Fogg olduğu belirtiliyor. Terörist propagandası yapan Hasan Cemal, bu konuda tek satır yazmıyor.


*PKK propagandasına zemin hazırladı*
Hasan Cemal sordu, PKK’nın elebaşısı kanlı örgütün sözde zihniyet değişimini anlattı!..


*Haber: Selda üztürk KAY - Salim YAVAşOğLU*

Daha önce Ermenistan’a gidip Ermeni soykırımı yalanlarını, Kuzey Irak’a gidip peşmerge reislerinin küstah ifadelerini köşesine taşıyan Milliyet Gazetesi yazarı Hasan Cemal, bölücü örgüt PKK’ya çanak tutmaya devam ediyor. 

Bölücülerin yuvalandığı Kandil Dağı’na giderek Murat Karayılan’la yaptığı röportajın ikinci bölümünü dün gazetesinin sütunlarına taşıyan Cemal, yine sorularıyla elebaşının PKK propagandası yapmasına zemin hazırladı. 


*Bölücü değillermiş*
Cemal’in *’göz kırpan’* sorularını fırsat bilen Karayılan ise, 40 bin insanımızı katleden kanlı örgütün anlayışını değiştirdiğini ileri sürdü.* “PKK eskiye göre daha makul bir çizgide. ürneğin evvelce bağımsız Kürt devleti isterdi. Bu geçmişte kaldı. Yani artık ’bölücü’ değil.”* diyen Karayılan *“Dağdan indirme”* tartışmaları ile ilgili küstahça değerlendirmelerde bulundu: 


*Piknik yapmıyoruz*
Bakın, biz piknik yapmak için de dağda değiliz. PKK silah bıraksın söylemi havaya, yani boşa sıkılmış bir kurşundur. Bıraksın da nereye bıraksın? Nasıl bıraksın? Silah bıraksın demenin bir anlamı yok. ünce oturalım, konuşalım. Ama bu arada 6-7 bin silahlı insanı ne yapacaksınız? Onlar bir yerde kazanımların, meşru savunmanın güvencesi... 


*Taleplerini sıraladı*
Silah bırakmak için pazarlık masasındaymış gibi bir dizi şart da sıralayan katil elebaşı,şunları kaydetti:* “Bakın biz artık ’demokratik özerk Kürdistan’ diyoruz. Devletin üniter yapısını da bozmayan bir çözümdür. Mahalli İdareler Kanunu değişir, yerel yönetimler güçlendirilir. Sonra sıra, Kürt kimliğiyle ilgili kültürel haklara,(Burada bir anayasa değişikliğine işaret etmiş oluyor, HC) ve kimilerinin af olarak anladığı ’toplumsal uzlaşma projesi’ne gelir. Gönüllü birlikteliği yansıtacak yeni bir anayasada uzlaşmaktır.” “1993’de üzal öldü ve bir barış fırsatı kaçırıldı. üzal, Kürt sorununu görebilen ve onu çözmek için ciddi biçimde kafa yoran bir liderdi”* sözleriyle 8. Cumhurbaşkanı’na övgü yağdıran bölücübaşı, Başbakan Erdoğan’a ise saldırdı: 


*Tehdit etmişti*
_“Erdoğan, 2005’te ’Kürt sorunu bizim de sorunumuzdur’ demişti. 2005’de o sözleri söyleyen Başbakan nerede? 1994’de İstanbul Büyükşehir Belediye Başkanı iken, üstüne vazife de değilken, Kürt raporu hazırlayarak partisinin liderine veren Erdoğan bugün nerede?”_ Milliyet yazarı Hasan Cemal, röportajın önceki gün yayınlanan bölümünde ise katil Karayılan’ın tehditlerini kamuoyuna aktarmıştı. üanak sorular karşısında küstahlaşan Karayılan bebek katili ücalan’ın muhatap alınmasını isteyerek şunları kaydetmişti: _“Artık kan dökülsün istemiyoruz. üünkü yıllar geçer yine aynı noktaya geliriz. Kan kaybeder Türkiye. Askeri yöntemlerle PKK bitirilemez; 25 yıl denendi bu ama olmadı. İlk adımda silahlar susacak. Sonra diyalog başlayacak. Diyalog yeri İmralı’dır. Kabul edilmiyorsa, diyalog yeri biziz. Bizi de kabul etmiyorsa, siyasal olarak seçilmiş iradedir, (burada DTP’nin adını zikretmiyor, ama ben belirtince başıyla onaylıyor, H.C)”_


*Bize çalışan gençler sağda solda bomba patlatıyordu*
Son bir kaç yıldır, PKK’lı teröristler ile Kuzey Irak’taki peşmergelerin görüş ve önerilerini sütunlarına taşımayı vazife edinen Milliyet gazetesi yazarı Hasan Cemal, 1970’li yıllarda darbe ortamı hazırlamak için provokatörlük yaptığı itiraf etmişti. Bir yazısında 12 Mart öncesinde Sıhhiye Orduevi‘ne bomba atılmasını planladığını belirten Cemal, başka bir yazısında ise, bombacılardan* “bizim gençler”* diye bahsetmişti. Mart 2008’de yayınlanan bir yazısına ise *“İlhan Selçuk gözaltına alınınca neredeyse kırk yıl öncesine gittim. 1969’u, 1970’i, 1971’i düşündüm.Darbeci ya da cuntacı yıllarımı...”* ifadeleriyle başlayan Cemal şunları yazmıştı: 

Bu işlerin içindeki bir çoğumuz gibi ben de mesleğimi o zamanlar devrimci diye tarif ediyordum. Bir araç olan askeri darbe ile ’devrim’in önünü açacaktık çünkü...

üyle inanıyorduk. 

Gözümün önünden geçip giden filmin karelerinde kimler yoktu ki. Doğan Avcıoğlu’yla İlhan Selçuk vardı, İlhami Soysal’la Uğur Mumcu vardı, Cemal Madanoğlu Paşa’yla birlikte daha nice general ve asker kişi vardı.

O tarihlerde *’darbe’*nin peşindeydik. üzellikle Ankara’da askerle *’organize işler’*in içindeydik.

Bize çalışan bazı devrimci gençler sağda solda bomba patlatarak asker için darbe ortamı oluşturuyordu.* “Ordu-gençlik el ele, milli cephede!”* mitingleri düzenleniyordu.

Bir keresinde, bir arkadaşı tarafından kazayla öldürülen devrimci bir genci, *“ülkücüler vurdu!”* diyerek neredeyse bütün Ankara ayağa kaldırılmış, büyük bir gösteri yapılmıştı.

Başbakan Demirel’le hükümetini ve *’faşizm’*i protesto ederek Ankara’da Tandoğan Meydanı’na yürüyenler, aslında neye alet olarak yürüdüklerini bilmiyorlardı tabii...

Dergimizin adı Devrim’di.

Doğan Avcıoğlu yönetiyordu.

İki hedefimiz vardı:

Biri Demirel, öteki Ecevit.

İkisini de düşman görüyorduk. İkisi de umut olmaktan çıkarılmalı, ikisi de siyaseten yıkılmalı, inandırıcılıkları beş paralık edilmeliydi.

Karayılan örgüte yönelik operasyonların durdurulmasını istedi.


*O yemek kimyasını bozdu*
Daha önce ağırlıklı olarak Ermeni yalanlarına destek verir nitelikte yazılar yazan Hasan Cemal, bu konudaki fikirlerini değiştirmese de, şimdilerde özellikle sözde Kürt sorunu üzerine eğiliyor. Cemal’deki bu kırılma, *18 şubat 2005’te İstanbul’da yenilen bir yemeğe* bağlanıyor. Cemal, Bebek’teki yemekte ABD’nin Büyükelçi görünümlü CIA Ajanları Eric Edelman ve Marc Parris, MİT eski Müsteşarı Sönmez Köksal, TESEV’in Başkanı Can Paker, TRT eski Genel Müdürü Cem Duna ve gazeteci Cengiz üandar’la bir araya gelmişti. 2,5 saat süren yemekte ne konuşulduğu hala açıklanmazken, adı e-posta skandalına karışan AB Komisyonu’nun eski Türkiye Temsilcisi Büyükelçi Karen Fogg’un da toplantıda olduğu ifade ediliyor.




*06/05/2009 / YENİüAğ GZT.*

----------


## bozok

*Sermaye, devleti PKK'ya teslimiyete zorluyor!* 


*Behiç KILIü* 
*yenicaggazetesi.com.tr* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 07/05/2009* 


İsteyen şöyle bir arşivlere bakıversin, bu PKK cinneti ile Türkiye’ye hakim, montaj sermaye arasında muhteşem (!) bir ilişki-destek görecektir!.. Malumunuz, yaygın matbuat bu sermayenin emri-güdümü altındadır.. İşte o matbuatın arşivlerinde çok sıkı PKK yandaşlıkları vardır!.. Devletin PKK’ya karşı en şiddetli mücadelesi sırasında manşetler Apo yanlısıdır!.. (şimdilerde de, eşkıya çetesinin o döneme ait kan davasının nerede yürütüldüğü ortada zaten!.)

Daha açık bir anlatımla...

Eğer matbuat, PKK ile mücadelede devletin yanında doğru dürüst durabilseydi, PKK yandaşlarına içinde yer vermeseydi, bu eşkıya sürüsünün kökü çoktan kazınmıştı!..

İşte bu nedenle...

Bu PKK ile bu ülkenin iliğini kemiğini sömüren hakim sermaye arasında bir *“insicam”* söz konusudur!..

Tabii bunun sebebi, her iki olgunun da iplerinin dışarıda aynı ellerde olması yüzündendir!..

şimdi!.. Bugüne bakalım.. Güncelleştirilen tırmanışa..

şu malum* “facianın”* hemen yanında, Türk milletine* “üflenen”* nedir?.. Türk Milleti neye zorlanıyor?..

*Cevap:* PKK’ya teslimiyete!..

Bu nasıl yapılıyor?..

Globalizm, kontrol ettiği hakim sermayenin baronlarını dürtükleyip ayaklandırıyor!.. Onlar da ellerindeki matbuatta besledikleri yetki ajanlarını, PKK elçisi olarak toplumun üstüne sürüyorlar!..

Yani olan şu!..

Sermaye ağası(ları), PKK adına iş görüyor, adamına PKK isteklerini dikte ettirip, gazeteciliktir diye millete sunuyor, Kandil’in elçiliği yapılıyor, Türkiye’deki iktidar, hakim sermaye tarafından Kandil eşkıyası ile adeta muhatap kılınmak isteniyor!..

Tekrar edelim, projenin büyük patronu globalizm, bunun böyle olmasını istiyor, para babaları da aldıkları bu çok tepe dış, talimatla hareket ediyorlar!..


*Kim ne kadar işin içinde?!*
PKK çetesinin Türk kamuoyu önünde kabul edilir sempati zeminine oturtulmasını amaçlayan ve ardından bölgesel düzenlemeleri amaçlayan bu projenin içinde, montaj sermaye böyle etkin vardır da..!

Başka neler vardır!?.

Mesele sadece* “malum sermaye işbirliği”* boyutunda mıdır?. ütesinde *“derinlik”* kaç kulaçtır!!?

Kandil’in nöbetçi eşkıyabaşı, ilginç açıklamalar yapıyor, *“Meseleyi halledecek adamlar listesi”* sunarken telaffuz ettiği isimlere bakınız!!. Bu isimler, bu toprakların Türk vatanı olmasını sonlandıracak çalışmaların devşirmeleri, uluslararası güçlerin işbirlikçileri arasından özenle işaret ediliyor!.. Neden?!.

üünkü, eşkıyabaşının da zaten Türkiye’ye muhatap alınmış gibi sunduğu dayatmaları, kendi öz fikirleri falan değil!.. Onlara da *“Türkiye’den bunları talep edeceksiniz!”* diye adeta reçete veriliyor ve öyle konuşuyorlar!.. Reçete yazan *“devler”* bu topraklarda federe yapıyı 1990’lı yılların başından beri dayatıyorlar.. Abdullah ücalan’a söyletilen budur, şimdi PKK’nın yerli matbuatta elçileri ile tekrarladığı da budur..! 


*Mardin faciası da PKK yüzünden!.*
Eşkıya çetesinin Ankara’ya kadar sızdırdığı sözcüleri, o malum tombul terör kraliçesi falan, şu Mardin faciasını devlete yamamaya, koruculara bulaşmaya çalışıyorlar!..

Doğrudur, meselenin temelinde çılgın silahlanma var...

Ama bütün bu sağlıksız yapının ana kaynağı işte bu eşkıya çetesi!..
Sadece bölgede değil tüm ülkede, son otuz yıldır bütün geri kalmışlığın temelinde bu PKK ile meşguliyet var!..

Kaybedilen canlar... Yüz milyarlarca dolarlık milli gelir!..

Sosyal boşluk, yasadışı yapıların tırmanışı..

Seksenli yıllardan sonra hızla değişen, yeniden dünya düzeninde Türkiye çok çok geride kaldıysa, tam o tarihlerde ayağına birdenbire bir PKK prangası yemesi nasıl bir tesadüftür!..

Her ne ise, otuz yıldır, bu mücadele için Türkiye’ye harcatılan milli sermayenin, silaha kanalize zorunluluğuna sebep nedir?!.

Rafine insan gücü için eğitimin doğru dürüst yapılamaması!?.

Vatandaşların etnik ırkçılık temelinde sınıflandırılmasının tırmandırılışı!?..

Aşiret düzeninin, kör inanışların, töre denilen bazı ilkelliklerin terk edilmemesi!?.

PKK sözcülüğü yapan bütün o diplomatik tipler de, söz konusu ilkel saplantıların tesiri altında kendilerini ifade ediyorlar!..

Devlete saldıracaklarına, bu devletin kıymetini bilsinler, kendilerini adam etmeğe çalışıyor!..

...

----------


## bozok

*Karayılan'a, ücalan'a, Türk'e sorular* 


*Ahmet GüRSOY* 
*yenicaggazetesi.com.tr* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 09/05/2009* 



Anayasa değişikliği konuşuluyor ya tam sırasıdır. üyle ise birinin gidip Kandil’in görüşlerini kamuoyuna aktarması lazım. 

Peki, kim gidecek Kandil’e? Hiç şüphesiz Batının sevdiği, ABD’nin beklentilerine uygun biri. 

İşte Hasan Cemal bunun için oradadır.

Ahmet Türk gerekeni söylüyor ya, Kandil’e ne gerek var diyebilirsiniz.

Evet söylüyor ama o siyasi kanat. Meclisteki temsilci. Onun orada bulunmasının arkasındaki silahlı güç hikaye mi? O silahlı güç olmazsa Ahmet Türk’ü Meclis’e kim taşır? Taşısa bile öyle tehditler savurabilir mi? Savursa bile tehdit işe yarar mı?
?.........

üyle ise ne yapmak lazım? 

PKK genelkurmayı ne diyor ona bakmak lazım.

Bu durumda eylem bellidir: Buyurun Kandil’e. üünkü karargah oradadır.

Hasan Cemal’in karargahtan bildirdiğine bakılırsa meselenin çözümü çok kolay. *“Kürt sorununu”* iktidara gelir gelmez tanımış olan AKP’ye yardımcı olunursa sorun çözülür.

Anayasa değişikliğinin konuşulduğu, kamuoyunun yeni tasarıya sıcak bakması için medyanın işe koşulduğu şu sıralarda eğer hükümet daha önce tanıdığı* “Kürt sorunu”* ile ilgili anayasaya bir şeyler koyacaksa ona destek olmanın da tam zamanıdır.

Hasan Cemal’in getirip önümüze koyduğu Kandil mesajlarından yansıyanlara baktınız mı?

*“PKK sanıldığı gibi eli kanlı örgüt değildir. Değişimi takip eden, gerektiğinde barışçıl mesajlar verebilen bir örgüttür. Ancak Türkiye’dekiler Kürt sorununa sıcak bakmadıkları için ne yapsın ister istemez silaha sarılmaktadırlar. Yoksa zinhar kötü bir amaçları yoktur. A-ha kendileri söylüyorlar. Bakınız Türkiye’nin bölünmesine, üniter devlet yapısının bozulmasına bile razı değiller. şu anayasayı hazırlayanlar birkaç cümle daha ekleseler de bunca insan ölmese olmaz mı?”* Mesaj bu.

Bırakınız cümleyi, kelime bile çok şey değiştirir elbet.

Terörist elebaşısı ücalan dahil, Karayılan ve Ahmet Türk’e Hasan Cemal’in asıl sorması gereken sorular var.

Eğer sahiden Kürt sorunu var diyorsanız ve gerçekten de Kürtlerin geri kalmışlığı sizi üzüyorsa neden kendi aşiret ağalığınızı *“halkım”* saydıklarınızla paylaşmıyorsunuz? Mesela siz Ahmet Türk bey, Doğu’daki feodal yapıyı temsil etmeye neden kendinizden başlamıyorsunuz?

Peki, siz Karayılan, Türkiye’yi tehdit için kullandığınız silahlı gücü, Ahmet Türk gibiler seçilsin diye kullanıyorsunuz da neden, sade bir Kürt’ün mutluluğu için kullanmıyorsunuz?

Ya siz terörist başı, siz bunca senedir milyonlarca işsizin aç ve susuzun gezdiği Kürt bölgelerinde kaç fabrika açılmasını sağladınız? Hangisi sizin emrinizle kuruldu? Gücünüzün yüzde kaçını derebeylerin, feodal yapıyı sürdüren aşiretlerin mülkünü halk ile paylaşmak için kullandınız?

Size bir şey söyleyeyim mi?

Sizin gibi Kürt’e bir milim faydası olmayanların eline silah alıp dağa çıkarak sözde* “halkım”* dedikleri adına sağda solda söz söylemeye hiç hakkı yoktur. üldürdüğünüz bebeklerin, masum insanların haddi hesabı belli değil. Buna karşılık bu bizim halkımıza armağanımızdır diyerek diktiğiniz bir tek çivi dahi yok bu ülkede. Mesela şu Meclis’te bulunan milletvekilleriniz, ağası bulundukları toprakları* “Kürt’e”* dağıtsın da bir görelim. Samimiyetlerini anlayalım.

O milletvekilleri oy istedikleri halkın yaşam kalitesini yükseltmek, iyi bir eğitim alacak fırsatları doğurmak ve insanca yaşamalarını sağlayacak hayat düzeni kurmak için, *“bölgem”* dediği yere fabrikalar diksin de görelim.

Karalıyanlar, ücalanlar, Ahmet Türk, Fatma Ayna gibilerin asıl amacı emperyalizme hizmet değilse ve sahiden Kürt halkı ise feodalizmi yensinler de görelim. 

Hasan Cemal, Kürtçü geçinenlerin samimiyetini ölçmek istiyorsa işte ölçü. *Sorsun da onu da görelim.*

...

----------


## bozok

*Akil adamlar* 


*Altemur KILIü* 
*[email protected]* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 09/05/2009* 



Hasan Cemal’in; Ermeniler tarafından katledilen, milliyetçi- İttihatçı Cemal Paşa’nın ve gençliğimde müşerref olduğum eşi Seniha hanımefendinin torunu, Ahmet Cemal’in oğlu ve sevgili Kamuran *“ablamın”* yeğeni olduğunu bilmesem, içimize sızdırılmış ve yerleştirilmiş bir yabancı ajanı olduğuna hükmedeceğim! Kürtçülerin has adamı olduğu, Kürtlerin* “haklarını”,* Türklerin *“haklarından”* fazla koruduğu muhakkak! Bu Kürt sevgisi saplantı derecesinde; psikolojik bir sebebi olmalı! Muhakkak ataerkil değil. O aileden, böyle adam çıkmaz! 

Dedesi, Tiflis’te, Ermeniler tarafından öldürüldüğü halde, Hasan, hararetli bir *“Ermenilerden üzür dileyici”...* Acaba dedesi, Cemal Paşa’nın, *“sözde günahlarından”* dolayı mı kompleksi var! 

O, Kürtlerin *“sevgili Hasan abisinin, kırk beyti”* de ya Kürtler ya da Ermeniler üzerine! 

Bir de herhalde, iyi bir asker olan dedesi Cemal Paşa’dan dolayı, bir kompleksi daha var; *Türk Ordusuna düşman...* 

Yetmişli yıllarda, bir terör örgütünün üyesi olarak, kendi Türk Ordusunun *“evine”* bomba atmaya kalkışacak kadar! Velhasıl, tam bir psikolojik vaka! 

Bu, *“doktorluk”* durum bizi alakadar etmezdi, ancak, Hasan Cemal’in şu bağlamda, tehlikeli ve haince bir* “misyonu”* var. Bu *“misyonu”* ona, kim/kimler vermiş; ücretli mi, yoksa gönüllü mü? Ama her halde, Türkiye açısından yanlış.

Bu *“misyonu”* onu, bilmem kaç defa,* “sevgili Kürtçülerine”*, PKK eşkıyası inlerine götürdü. şimdi de gene PKK kılavuzları, onu, *“meşakkatli”* bir yolculuktan sonra eşkıyanın inlerine götürmüşler ve oralardan, yeni haberler ve *“barış umutları”* getirmiş! 

ünce, PKK’nın eski başı, Apo’nun kardeşi, Osman ücalan’la konuştu, ondan *“PKK asla silah bırakmaz, dağdan inmez”* mesajını aldı... Osman ücalan diyor ki: *“İşin püf noktası, ayrım gözetmeden, (yani “abisi” APO’yu da kapsayacak) hemen ilan edilecek bir aftır... Ama gene de, örgüt dağılmaz”.* Bu da ne demek? *“Gidenler gider, kalanlar, teröre devam!”* Salt gerçek de bu!

Hasan’ın görüştüğü bütün bölücüler; HEP eski Genel Başkanı Yaşar Kaya, Osman ücalan ve Murat Karayalçın aynı noktada anlaşıyorlar:* “ünce Genel Af, sonrası Allah Kerim”!* 

Kandil dağında, eriştiği Murat Karayılan, ona barış formülünü ifşa etmiş: Bazı aklıevvel yazarların* “makul saydıkları”* formül özetle şu:

“İlk adımda silahlar susacak... Sonra diyalog başlayacak... Diyalog yeri İmralı’dır... Kabul edilmiyorsa, diyalog yeri biziz... Bizi de kabul etmiyorsa, siyasal olarak seçilmiş iradedir.(Yani DTP’dir) Bu da olmuyorsa, o zaman ortak bir komisyon kurulur bir yerde, akil adamlar bir araya gelir. ürneğin İlter Türkmen (eski Dışişleri Bakanı ve Büyükelçi) gibi, sizin gibi insanlar toplanır, böyle bir mekanizma harekete geçer, çalışmaya başlar. 

Karayılan, bu mekanizmayı harekete geçirmek için,* “siyasi irade gerek”* diyor. Merak etmesin, bu* “siyasi irade”,* çoktan var da* “milli irade”* yok! 

Gerçek şu ki Yaşar Kaya’nın dediği gibi,* “Gelinen noktada, ABD de, AB de, Irak da, Irak Kürdistan Yönetimi de kararlı. Mutfakta bir plan pişiyor. PKK meselesi tezgahta, yürüyor. Bu iş artık bitecek. Gizli örgütler, silahlı mücadeleler devri kapandı. Kürt silahlı ayaklanmasının miadı doldu. ün şartsız silah bırakması en doğru yoldur.”* 

İşte Barışçı üözüm tezgahı işliyor. Ama TSK’yı da ikna etmek gerek. Mehmet Ali (Kemal) Birand, bunun da yolunu açıyor. Başbuğ güya, Barzani’ye olumlu bakıyormuş... Türk Ordusunun Başkomutanı, bir zamanlar, peşmergelerinin postallarını verdiğimiz adamla eşit mesafede! 

Sadece bu, Kürt sorununda, bir dizi hatalar zinciriyle, nereden nereye geldiğimizin özeti. Karayılan formülüyle bundan sonra yapılması muhtemel hataların da işareti! 

...

----------


## bozok

*Hangi yılan daha kara!..* 


*Behiç KILIü* 
*[email protected]* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 09/05/2009* 



Bu soruma cevap 
bulalım!.. Kandil’deki mi
Bab-ı adi’deki mi?!.

Hangi* “yılan”* daha kara?!

Kandil’deki cellat!. Askerimize kurşun sıkan düşman..

Adı üstünde düşman...

Ama Bab-ı adi’deki(ler)?!.

Cevap?!.

İki gün önce yazdığımı hatırlatayım izninizle, şöyle demişiz; *“Sermaye, devleti PKK’ya teslimiyete zorluyor!.”* başlığını atarak...

“...PKK cinneti ile Türkiye’ye hakim, montaj sermaye arasında muhteşem (!) bir ilişki-destek vardır!.. Devletin PKK’ya karşı en şiddetli mücadelesi sırasında manşetler Apo yanlısıdır!.. 

Daha açık bir anlatımla...

Eğer matbuat, PKK ile mücadelede devletin yanında doğru dürüst durabilseydi, PKK yandaşlarına içinde yer vermeseydi, bu eşkıya sürüsünün kökü çoktan kazınmıştı!..

İşte bu nedenle...

Bu PKK ile bu ülkenin iliğini kemiğini sömüren hakim sermaye arasında bir *” insicam “* söz konusudur!..

Tabii bunun sebebi, her iki olgunun da iplerinin dışarıda aynı ellerde olması yüzündendir!. şimdi!.. Bugüne bakalım.. *Türk Milleti neye zorlanıyor?..*

*Cevap:* *PKK’ya teslimiyete!..*

*Bu nasıl yapılıyor?..*

Globalizm, kontrol ettiği hakim sermayenin baronlarını dürtükleyip ayaklandırıyor!.. Onlar da ellerindeki matbuatta besledikleri yetki ajanlarını, PKK elçisi olarak toplumun üstüne sürüyorlar!..

Yani olan şu!..

Sermaye ağası(ları), PKK adına iş görüyor, adamına PKK isteklerini dikte ettirip, gazeteciliktir diye millete sunuyor, Kandil’in elçiliği yapılıyor, Türkiye’deki iktidar, hakim sermaye tarafından Kandil eşkıyası ile adeta muhatap kılınmak isteniyor!..

Tekrar edelim, projenin büyük patronu globalizm, bunun böyle olmasını istiyor, para babaları da aldıkları bu çok tepe dış, talimatla hareket ediyorlar!..” 

Böyle yazmıştık.. Yazdıklarımızın gerçekle payı ortadadır.. Daha da ispatı da, *“Projenin genişletilmesi için”* o malum sermaye çevrelerinin, çıtayı nasıl yükselttiklerini artık açıkça beyanlarıdır!..

Kandil’e elçiliklerinin boyutunu genişletiyorlar..

Dünkü teklifleri şudur..

*“İmralı’ya gidelim, Apo’ya postacılık edelim!”* 

*üüüşş!..*


*Kaleleri düştükçe!..*
Biz saf vatandaşlar topluluğu, bu* “olayda”* da görünen yüzün vahim hali ile karşı karşıyayız!.. Bir de bu *“Kandil-İmralı cevvaliyeti”*nin suyun altındaki gerçek amacı vardır mutlaka!.

Bu meselede boy gösteren hakim sermaye, malum.. Cumhuriyetle beraber var olan geleneksel para babaları.. Kökü dışarıda güç odakları!.. Ve şimdilerde, günün iktidarı ile papaz olan, kaleleri düşen, tasfiye paniği yaşayan, can havli içinde oldukları gözlenen derebeyleri!..

Karşılarına çıkarılan cemaat sermayesi, ellerindeki kaleleri ele geçirdikçe bacaklarının titremesi artan ve yeni ittifaklar için arayışa geçen, bu ülkeyi sadece ve sadece kendilerinin gören krema tabaka...

Ve şimdi göze aldıklarına bakınız...

PKK’ya açık destek!..

Dikkatinizi çekiyorum, bu ittifak nasıl bir birlikteliği işaret ediyor, o para babasının mevkutesindeki tebliğlerde açık seçik de yazılıyor!..

Biz de açık seçik anladığımızı anlatalım mı?!..

Başbakan’a mesaj veriliyor, *“Yolumuza taş koyma, anlaşalım!..”* 

Kim veriyor mesajı?..

PKK ile geleneksel montaj sermaye ittifakı!..


*Başbakan’ın Hasan abisi!..*
Güzel bir söz vardır, *“...cebindeki telefonun rehberine yazmayacağın isimleri, gönül defterine koyma!”* diye..

Başbakan’ın bu* “postacıya”* saygı ile* “abi”* diye hitap edişi akıllardadır.. Kendisi Tayyip Erdoğan olarak istediğini yapabilir de, hepimizi kapsayan postu nedeniyle bu* “durumu”* hatırlamak üzüntü verici oluyor!.. Nitekim o* “abi”* nin Başbakan’ı zorladığı teslimiyet de ortadadır...

Eşkıya çetesi, şu anda bile yaptığı gösterilerde, çetesine *“Katil Erdoğan!.. Ankara’yı basarız Erdoğan’ı asarız!..”* sloganları attırıyor!.. Erdoğan’ın mitinglerine nasıl saldırıldığı, kendisinin nasıl engellendiği unutulmadı.. PKK’nın şu anda en öncelikli düşman olarak gösterdiği kimlik Başbakan Erdoğan...

Hasan *“abi”*si Erdoğan’ı, PKK’ya teslim olmaya çağırıyor!.. 

Adam, Kandil’e çıkmış eşkıyabaşının karşısına oturmuş, yediği naneye bak!..

*“Başbakan Erdoğan hükümetine bir çağrınız varsa, bunu bir, iki, üç, dört diye satır başlarıyla nasıl özetlersiniz?”* diye soruyor..

Bu adamın* “dağdan”* taşıdıklarına da* “Düz ovadaki”* öteki görevli, *“Abdullah Gül ve Erdoğan, hemen davet edip oradaki havayı birinci elden dinlemelidirler.(...) Türkiye, Güneydoğu ile ilgili gelişmelere psikolojik olarak kendini hazırlamalıdır..”* ekini yapıyor!..

Tuhaftır, iktidardan da, *“ötekilerden”* de çıkmıyor!.. *Dedik ya proje küresel!..*

...

----------


## bozok

*Apo, Ertuğrul'u sevmiyooo!..* 


*Behiç KILIü* 
*[email protected]* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 10/05/2009* 


Buradaki* “Apo”* İmralı’daki oluyor!..

Ertuğrul da memlekette Ertuğrul denilince ilk akla kim geliyorsa o!..
Son kullanma talebi ile;
*“Postacı Ertuğrul bey!.”* 

Malumunuz memleketin zirvesini tutan güç efendilerinin son numarası *“PKK elçiliği”,* daha açık deyişle, Türk devletini eşkıyaya muhatap kılma amaçlı global projeyi hayata geçirmek!.. Bu çapta bir posta Kandil’e gönderildi, öteki açık uç için İmralı kollanılıyor(muş).

Biz de elde tuzluk, koşturmaya talip postacıların hallerini okuyup görüyoruz.. Bu kategoriden Ertuğrul beyin (...)bundan bir buçuk yıl önce Genelkurmay Başkanlığı’na başvurarak, *“İmralı’da Abdullah ücalan ile görüşmek istediğini”* öğrendik, kendileri cevap kolluyorlarmış!.. Ama sabır sabır, nereye kadar!?. Ertuğrul bey, talebinin acele karşılanmasını istiyor çünkü...

*“Bu görüşmenin ve sonunda yayınlanacak mülakatın Türkiye için çok hayırlı olacağına emin..”* 

Ertuğrul beyin üzerine eğildiği iş elbette büyük olur, bu durumu şu sözlerden de anlıyoruz.. *“Uluslararası konjonktür, 21’inci yüzyıl gerçeği..”* İşte çerçeve, uluslararası konjoktür!.. *İş konjoktür işi yani...* Devam edelim Ertuğrul beyin sözlerine, *“Hasan Cemal, bize dağdan bir mesaj getirdi. Keşke bana izin verilse de ben de İmralı’dan bir mesaj getirebilsem. Belki hepimizin hak ettiği huzurun ülkemize geri gelmesine hizmet etmiş oluruz. Ben böyle bir postacılığa hazırım..”* Evet öyle sırf *“huzur!”* için.. (Malum, şu sıralar o cenah pek huzursuzdur da!!?)

İyi güzel de, yalnız küçük bir sıkıntı var!..

Ertuğrul beyin yoluna postacı olmaya can attığı Apo bey, kendisi için geçen hafta ileri geri konuşuvermiş!.. Apo bey, avukatlarına tebliğlerde bulunurken sözü Ertuğrul beye getirmiş ve *“Başta Hürriyet Gazetesi olmak üzere Ertuğrul üzkök, bana iftira etti, beni ‘bebek katili’ ilan etti!..”* demiş..

N’olcek şimdi?!.

Hadi bakalım, postacısın ne diycen!!?


*Ertuğrul unutuverdi!.*
İmralı’daki eşkıyabaşının bir adı da *“bebek katili”* dir malum... O fotoğrafı hatırlarsınız, kaleşle paramparça kundakdaki bebeğin fotoğrafı.. Bu Apo’nun çetesi, bastığı bir köyü yerle bir etmiş, Kürt kökenli vatandaşları kendisine teslim olmadılar diye, çoluk çocuk delik deşik ettirmişti. Hürriyet ve Ertuğrul da o haklı manşeti atmıştı: *“Bebek katili..”* Apo unutamamış ama.. Beriki* “dün dündür..”* diye postacılık yapmaya hazır... Neden, *“huzur”* için..

*Huzur da kimin huzuru?!.*


...

----------


## bozok

*Hasan Cemal'i Kandil'e Abdullah Gül mü gönderdi?* 


*Sabahattin üNKİBAR* 
*[email protected]* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 10/05/2009* 



Kandil’de PKK önderi Murat Karayılan’la röportaj yapan gazeteci Hasan Cemal’in, izlenimlerini aktarmak üzere üankaya Köşküne çıkacak olmasını kuşkuyla karşıladım.

Niçin mi?

Hasan Cemal’in Kandil’e gidişinde Cumhurbaşkanı Gül’ün dahli ya da haberinin olup olmadığınden emin olmadığım için!


*üzal misali* 

Nasıl olur demeyin, burası Türkiye, burada her şey olur!

Gazeteciler de pekala farklı misyonlar icra edebiliyorlar.

Hatırlayın Rahmetli üzal döneminde de Cengiz üandar Kuzey Irak’a Turgut bey adına mesaj götürüp getirirdi. Bugün talep edilmişse aynı şeyi Hasan Cemal niye yapmasın?

üstelik Hasan Cemal’le acil görüşmeyi isteyen sadece Abdullah Gül de değil.

Terörle Mücadele Yüksek Kurulu Başkanı Cemil üiçek de Cemal’le buluşacak.

Buradan hareketle Hasan Cemal’in Kandil seferi ile yaptığı röportajlarda yansıttığı mesajların somut bir sonucu olabilir.

Mesela neler mi?

ünce PKK’ya genel bir af gündeme oturtulabilir..

Dahası, ücalan’ın da bu aftan yararlanması tartıştırılabilir.

Ardından kültürel açılım bağlamında yeni paketler gündeme getirilebilir.


*Yeni şeyler*

Kuşkularımızı derinleştiren şeylerden biri de Cumhurbaşkanı Gül’ün kısa bir süre önce söylediği, *“PKK konusunda önemli şeyler olacak”* mealindeki sözleridir.

Yoksa önemli şeylere Hasan Cemal’in yaptığı Kandil röportajı ile start mı veriliyor?

Bu arada kamuoyunun gözünden kaçtı, Semra ve Ahmet üzal da kısa bir süre önce K.Irak’a giderek Barzani ile buluşmuştu.

Sahi sürpriz olan ve içeriği açıklanmayan bu ziyaret niçin yapılmıştı?
Semra ve Ahmet üzal yoksa birilerinin mesajını mı götürmüştü?

Değilse bu ziyaret niçindi?

Art arda gözlenen bu fotoğraflar, Güneydoğu bağlamında sanki bir şeylerin olacağının işaret fişekleridir.

Diyeceksiniz ki aman efendim ne güzel, 
olsun!

Bölgeye artık barış hakim olsun!

Bu özleme katılmamak mümkün değil ama PKK ya da destekçilerinin ardına düşüp barışa erişilebilir mi?


*Karayılan, ücalan* 
*ve Kaya...*

Belli ki PKK silahla istediğini alamıyor ve farklı bir metodun peşinde.
Türkiye şimdi kan akmasın diye PKK’nın yeni metoduna ya da taleplerine evet mi diyecek?

*Ne yani Anayasamıza, “Türkiye’yi kuran Türkler ve Kürtlerdir” diye yeni bir madde mi konacak?*

*Açılım yapmak karşı tarafın taleplerini karşılamak mıdır?*

Murat Karayılan’dan Osman ücalan’a ve Yaşar Kaya’ya kadar Kürt hareketinin önemli isimlerinin zemberekten boşanırcasına aynı şeyleri söylemesi ve benzer talepleri seslendirmesi tesadüf müdür?

İlginçtir, bütün bu gelişmeler olurken koruculuk sistemi de Mardin’deki malum müessif olay gerekçe gösterilerek hedefe oturtuldu.



*Fantezi* 
*ve gerçek!*

Dedik ya, art arda gözlenen bu gelişmeler kafa karıştıracak seyirdedir.
Tamam Abdullah Gül, üzal olmaya özenebilirve ülkenin bütün sorunlarının altında ezilen AKP de aklınca tarihi bir adım atmak isteyebilir ama Kürt mes’elesi öyle fantezilerle yaklaşılacak konu değil çünkü ortada söz konusu olan Vatanın bölünmezliği olayıdır ve yapılan yanlışlarla bir gün bakarsınız bölünmenin eşiğine gelmişiz..

Aman dikkat! 

...

----------


## bozok

*PKK'dan mesaj getiren itirafçının ağzındaki baklayı eski gerilla çıkardı:* 


*Selcan TAşüI* 
*[email protected]* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 09/05/2009* 



*TSK SİLAH BIRAKSIN!*
Cengiz üandar* “Hasan Cemal işini iyi yaptı”* dedi. Terör örgütünden Kanarya Severler Derneği gibi 
bahsetmeye başladı. Sıradaki iş* “PKK’yı normalleştirmek”*, işçiler de *“Bebek İttifakı”*nın diğer üyeleri mi?

Hasan Cemal’in PKK’nın ulaklığını yapmak için Kandil’e gidişi ile ilgili bütün soru işaretlerini ortadan kaldıracak iki cümle aktarıyorum: 

*“Ankara’nın kımıldaması gerekiyor. Kımıldaması için konunun üzerinde durmaya, üzerine gitmeye devam edeceğiz...”* 

Bu cümleleri yabana atmayın. Cengiz üandar alalade biri değildir. üekirdekten Amerikan sistemine uygun yetiştirilmiştir. Pentagon ve CIA ile bağı, ülkemize gönderilen büyükelçi görünümlü ajanlarla dostluğu paralelinde güçlenmiştir. *‘Türkiye’nin Kürt Sorunu’* raporuyla PKK’ya siyasallaşmanın yolunu gösteren CIA şefi Graham Fuller ile ortak makale yazar, Türkiye’nin bölüneceği kehanetinde bulunan ajan görünümlü büyükelçilerden Morton Abramowitz ve sivil darbe mimarı Mark Parris ile sıkı dosttur. Ki bunun kolay iş olmadığını tahmin edersiniz. Her ne kadar kaderinin Amerika olduğunu itiraf etse de, *“dostlarının dostları”*ndan da gerekli ilgi ve desteği esirgemez üandar. Memnun etmek için canhıraş çalıştığı *“dostlarının dostları”*ndan biri de, Türkiye’de 57. hükümeti devirip AB ile *‘daha uyumlu’* (ve tabii ABD’nin Ortadoğu tezgahlarına taş koymayacak) yeni bir hükümet kurulması işini organize eden Karen Fogg’dur. 

*Ankara kımıldamalı*
Filistin kamplarında aldığı gerilla eğitimi sayesinde terörün pratiğine, ilişki yelpazesi ile de teorisine hakim olan üandar, dünkü yazısında tecrübesini konuşturdu ve Hasan Cemal röportajının önemini açıkladı: 

*“Bir gazetecinin meslek işlevinde ‘büyük’ iş yapması demek, siyasi sonuçlar üretecek çapta bir işe imzasını atması demektir. Hasan Cemal öyle bir iş yaptı ki, Ankara’nın kımıldamasını gerektirdi. ”* 

Ankara’ın nasıl kımıldatılacağını merak edenler, ipucunu üandar’ın şu satırlarında bulabilir: *“Beni bilenler PKK’ya yönelik olarak bir ‘teslimiyet anlaşması’nın asla geçerli olmayacağını, bunun istenmemesi gerektiğini yazdığımı, söylediğimi bilirler.”* 

Buna göre Cemal’in röportajından çıkarılması gereken sonuç, PKK’nın barış mesajları verdiği ve silah bırakacağı olmamalı. Tam tersine Cemal’in çanak soruları, üandar’ın öteden beri savunduğu bir tezin, *‘TSK’nın silah bırakmasının gerekliliği’* propagandasına zemin yaratıyor. Hazırlığına girişilen süreç veya üandar’ın ifadesiyle kotarılan *“büyük iş”* PKK’lıların güvenlik güçlerine teslim olması değil, aksine TSK’nın bütün hassasiyetlerini, mücadelesini, varoluş nedenini bir yana bırakarak teröristlerin taleplerine boyun eğmesi... 


*TSK ile psikolojik harp* 

Peki PKK, TSK’yı kendi çizgisinde harekete zorlayabilir mi? 

Direkt olarak bu elbette mümkün değil. Ama Hasan Cemal’ler, Cengiz üandar’lar, Yasemin üongar’lar, İlter Türkmen’lerin devreye sokulduğu yer de burası değil mi?

Aktardıkları mesajlar ve normalleştirdikleri kimi isimler aracılığıyla, *‘PKK’nın kamuoyu oluşturması’*na yardımcı olurken, uluslararası bağlantılarını da *‘aba altından sopa göstermek’* için kullanacaklar ve siyasi iktidarı yönlendirmeye çalışacaklar. En azından 
mevcut fotoğraf buna işaret ediyor.

Kaldı ki üandar *‘Ankara kımıldayana kadar’* bu baskının süreceğini açıkça ifade ediyor.


*Terörün meşruiyeti*
Kandil’den gelen mesajlar arasından Cengiz üandar’ın* “karşılıklılık”* kavramını öne çıkarması da bu bağlamda değerlendirilmeli.

*“Karşılıklılık”* kavramı; PKK, Türkiye Cumhuriyeti tarafından adeta bir siyasi güç veya toplum önderi gibi tanınıp, muhatap alınıp, isteklerini yaptırana kadar terörü meşru sayıyor.

üandar bu noktada, yıllar önce Osman ücalan’ın yine Hasan Cemal aracılığıyla *‘aktardığı’*, 
*“Bugün Kürt siyasal ulusal birikiminin yüzde 95’i PKK’dan yanadır... PKK bitirilemez!”* mesajını hatırlatıyor.

İşin bu yanında da, örgüt bütün Kürtler ile özdeşleşmişçesine bir dil oluşturuluyor. Böylece terör ile ilgili olarak, en azından en çok desteğe ihtiyaç duyduğu iki sahada bölgede ve uluslararası platformlarda *‘hak arama mücadelesi’ algısı*yaratılmak isteniyor.

Sizin anayacağınız *‘Kandil’*le empati timi’nin mesai geçmişi öyle üç beş gün değil. 

Medyada geniş mecralara yayılmışlar. Geçen hafta Etyen Mahçupyan’ın Taraf’ta kaleme aldığı şu satırların, üandar, Cemal ve PKK’nın tezleri ile benzerliğini *‘aklın yolu’* olarak izah etmek mümkün mü?

*“İkinci Meşrutiyet’in ilanından hemen sonra patlayan çatışmanın temelinde Ermeni ailelerin elindeki servetin cazibesi yatıyordu.(...)Bu durumda Meclis bir silahsızlandırma kararı aldı ve giden heyet Ermenileri de ikna etti. Ermeniler silahlarını teslim ettiler... Sonraki günlerde otuz bin kişi katledildi... Bugün Kürtlere PKK’nın silah bırakmasının ne denli ‘doğru’ olduğunu anlatabilirsiniz. Aslında onlar da aynı şekilde düşünüyorlar, barışın ancak silahsız bir ortamda sağlanabileceğini biliyorlar. Ama bu toprakların tarihini de biliyorlar ve devlete güvenmiyorlar. Mesele budur...”* 


*Cemal, PKK’nın seçimi*
Kaldı ki *“Hasan Cemal gazeteciği”*ne dikkat çeken üandar da, röportajın bu sistemli çalışmanın mükafatı kabul ediyor: *“Kiminle görüşeceğini doğru saptamak, bunun ‘zamanlaması’nı doğru yapmak yetmiyor. O belirlenen kişiye, tam da o zaman dilimi itibarıyla ne sorulacağını, nasıl sorulacağını ve niçin sorulacağını bilmek... Hasan Cemal bunu yaptı. Bunu yapabileceği bilindiği için Kandil eteklerinde Murat Karayılan ile görüştüğü iki odalı, kerp**** tavanlı bir köy evinin kapıları, o kapıdan girip aynı işi yapmak isteyen bunca gazeteciye değil de Hasan Cemal’e açıldı.”* 

Gazeteci *‘doğru haber’*e ulaşmak dışında başka hangi nedenle soru sorar, hangi dengeleri gözetir de, bunu ince ince hesaplamak durumunda kalır ki? *‘Haberci’* değil kimi için* ‘mesajcı’*, kimi için *‘işbirlikçi’*, kimi için *‘dost’* olmakla ilgili farklar mı bunlar? 

üünkü üandar nasıl Fogg ile *makbuz karşılığı* işbirliğiyle övünüyorsa, Cemal de Talabani ile dostluğunu etikete dönüştürmekten çekinmemiş: *“Geçenlerde Celal Talabani İstanbul’daydı Irak Cumhurbaşkanı olarak. Birkaç Türk gazetecisi dostuyla birlikte yemek yerken de açıldı bu konu..”* Sıhhıye orduevine bomba atılmasını planlayan itirafçı Hasan Cemal ile terörist hamileri arasında gazeteciliği aşan çok daha derin bir bağ olduğunu kendi söylüyor.


*İtirafçı alışkanlığı*
Hasan Cemal’in, *“Irak Kürdistan Bölgesel Yönetimi, Washington ve Ankara’yla birlikte PKK’yı nereye kadar tecrit edebilir? Nereye kadar etkisizleştirebilir?”* sorusundaki yüceltme sezilmeyecek gibi değil. 

Kuzey Iraklı gözlemciler(!)e dayanarak yaptığı* “Türkiye’nin geçen şubat ayındaki kara operasyonu Kuzey Irak’ta PKK’nın imajını parlatmış.”* yorumu düşündürücü. Bu ekibin kronikleşen TSK’nın güvenilirliğini sarsma hastalığı dışında, gözlemcilerin menşei de merak uyandırıcı... Bebek-Brüksel-Washington hattının çocukları olmasınlar sakın...

Cemal, *“Karayılan’ın kendine güveni”*nden sözederken veya PKK’yı gericiliğe karşı Güneydoğu’nun koruyucusu ilan ederken zaten niyet beyanını ortaya koymuş oluyor. 

Yine de soralım *“Türkiye Cumhuriyeti yerine TC demek de ne anlama geliyor Hasan Cemal?”* *Hadi bunu da itiraf et.*



*Fogg’un şekerleri, ‘akil adam’ oldu*
PKK terör örgütünün dağdaki başı Murat Karayılan *“Diyalog”* için çalınmasını istedikleri kapılar arasında kendince bir hiyeraraşi oluşturmuş. *Sıralıyor:* İmralı, biz (PKK), seçilmiş siyasiler (DTP), akil adamlar ( İlter Türkmen, Hasan Cemal..) Devleti terör örgütüyle pazarlığa oturtup* “arabuluculuk”* yapmak üzere önerilen akil adamların Karen Fogg’un Kör Agop’un meyhanesine davet ettikleri, Mark Parris’in Bebek’teki İtalyan Lokantası’nda *“loş ışıkta”* buluştukları ile aynı isimler olması tesadüf mü? Bu akil adamlar makbuz karşılığı çalışıyor biliyorsunuz... Bu hizmetlerinin bedelini nereye fatura edecekler acaba... Kandil’de kasası sağlam bir banka var mıdır ki?



*Bebek katilinin sözcülüğü için sıraya girdiler*


*“Pişman değiller(!) ama affedilmeliler”*
Söz konusu yasa maddesinin adı, *“Etkin pişmanlık...”* Zaaflı bir madde bu; *“etkin”* biçimde uygulanamıyor; daha en baştan, adındaki *“pişmanlık”* ibaresinden kaybediyor zira. PKK’lılarla konuştuğunuzda şunu açıkça anlıyorsunuz; topluca silah bırakırlarsa, bunu *“pişman”* oldukları için değil, silahlı mücadeleyle artık bir yere varamayacaklarını ama aynı zamanda da, Kürt taleplerinin siyasi zeminde savunulmasının önünde engel kalmadığını gördükleri için yapacaklar. 

Karayılan’ın biraz dağınık bir biçimde aktardığı talepler arasında şu cümle de var: *“Başkanımız halen hapistedir. Dört bin PKK’lı da hapistedir, bunu unutmayın.”* 

PKK’yı *“silah bırakma”* aşamasına getirebilecek temel beklentilerden birini yansıtıyor bu cümle. ücalan’ın serbest bırakılması, gerçekçilikten de, adaletten de uzak bir talep ve her ne kadar, Karayılan “Başkanımız halen hapistedir” diyorsa da, PKK’lılar da biliyor bunu. Beklentileri daha ziyade, ücalan’ın ilk aşamada *“tecrit”*ten kurtarılması, cezaevi koşullarının normalleştirilmesi ve belki ileriki bir aşamada, *“Diyarbakır’da ev hapsi”* gibi özel bir uygulamanın gündeme getirilmesinden ibaret... 

** Yasemin üongar / Taraf*



*Dağcı Hasan’a hayran olmuş*
Dağları, dereleri, tepeleri aştı. Kandil dağına tırmandı. Karayılan’ın söyledikleri önemli. Sorunu çözmek isteyen siyasetçiler açısından çok değerli ipuçları içeriyor. ürneğin Karayılan’ın Hasan’a söylediği ve Milliyet gazetesinin dün yan manşetinde yer alan ifadeler çok anlamlı: *“Asker değişti, siyaset eksik kaldı.”* Karayılan silahları devre dışı bırakabileceklerini söylerken de bir yeni duruma işaret ediyordu. Nice haberlere Hasan diyorum... 

** Oral üalışlar / Radikal*



*“Ben de İmralı’nın postacılığına hazırım”* 
Milliyet yazarı Hasan Cemal, çok önemli bir iş yaptı. 
Kandil’e giderek, PKK’nın dağdaki bir numarası Murat Karayılan’la konuştu. Hiç kuşkusuz gazetecilik açısından, imrenilecek, hatta kıskanılacak bir iş. 

Hasan Cemal dağdan, önemli mesajlar getirdi. 

Karayılan özetle diyor ki: *“Biz bağımsızlık iddiasından vazgeçtik. Federasyondan da vazgeçtik. üniter devlet yapısı içinde bir çözüm bulabiliriz.”* 

*İki:* *“Gidin İmralı’daki ile görüşün. (....) Onları da kabul etmiyorsanız, aralarında İlter Türkmen, Hasan Cemal gibi kişilerin bulunduğu bir akil insanlar heyeti oluşturun. Onlar aracılığıyla konuşun.”* Bu, hepimizin şahsi duygularımızdan, öfkelerimizden, hislerimizden arınıp bakmamızı gerektiren bir iştir. 

Hasan Cemal, bize dağdan bir mesaj getirdi. 

Keşke bana izin verilse de ben de İmralı’dan bir mesaj getirebilsem. 

Belki hepimizin hak ettiği huzurun ülkemize geri gelmesine hizmet etmiş oluruz. Ben böyle bir postacılığa hazırım. 

** Ertuğrul üzkök, Hürriyet*



*MİNİ YORUM*
*Gazeteleri maskeyle okumak*
On sene önce ücalan’ın sözcülüğü böylesi heveslenilecek bir makam mıydı? Beş sene önce vekillerin *“Kürdistan’ın sınırları çizme serbestisi var mıydı?”* Bütün olmazlar büyük bir hızla normalleşirken beni bir korku saldı: İnsanın sevmediği ot burnunun dibinde biter. Hergün bilgi kirliğinin göbeğinde nefes alıp verirken, farkında bile olmadan o amansız virüs bünyemizi çökertir mi acaba? Gazeteleri maske ile okusak az biraz korunur muyuz mikroplardan?


...

----------


## bozok

*Perde arkasında kim var?*


*Selcan TAşüI* 
*[email protected]* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 10/05/2009* 



ünümüzdeki hafta Cumhurbaşkanı ve bakanlara Kandil izlenimlerini aktaracak olan Hasan Cemal *“perde arkasındaki başka mekanizmalar harekete geçebilir”* diyerek neyi kastettiğini de anlatır belki

Bir haftadır Hasan Cemal’in PKK’lılar ile görüşmelerini yayımlayan Milliyet dün de itirafçı yazarlarının genel durum analizine yer verdi.
Cemal’in final satırları dikkat çekiciydi: *“Silahların patlamadığı bir ateşkes ortamında, perde arkasında başka mekanizmalar harekete geçebilir, diyalog süreci başlatılabilir.”* 

Türkiye Cumhuriyeti Devleti’nin terörle mücadele, milli savunma, iç güvenlik ve uluslararası ilişkiler politikalarına müdahil olarak, TSK’yı terör örgütü ile pazarlığa sevk edecek kadar etkin olabileceğine inandığı *“perde arkası mekanizmaları”* kimdir, nedir bilgi vermiyor Cemal. 

Adı üstünde *“perde arkasında”* zaten. Gizli kapaklı...


*üzel ulaklığın* 
*hakkını verecek*
Taha Akyol, Cumhurbaşkanı Abdullah Gül, Başbakan Yardımcısı ve Terörle Mücadele Yüksek Kurulu Başkanı Cemil üiçek ve Dışişleri Bakanı Ahmet Davutoğlu’nun Hasan Cemal’in izlenimlerini dinlemek istediğini yazmış.

Takım arkadaşı Cengiz üandar’ın* “işi bitti”* tespitine rağmen, Hasan Cemal’in mesajlarını bir de* “elden”* ulaştıracak olmasında *“perde arkası mekanizmasının”* etkisi var mı acaba?

Cumhurbaşkanı, Dışişleri Bakanlığı günlerini aratmıyor. Bir bakmışsınız Erivan’da, bir bakmışsınız Erbil’de...

Keza çiçeği burnunda Dışişleri Bakanı’nın bir ayağı Ortadoğu’da...

Olur ya, satır satır gazete okuma fırsatı bulamamışlardır. PKK’lılara söylettirdiği* en ‘can alıcı beklentiler’i* kaçırımışlardır... 

Siz hangi ulağın getirdiği mesajı elden teslim etmeden medya yoluyla gönderdiğini gördünüz? 

Madem PKK’nın ulaklığına soyundu, mesajlarının yerine ulaşıp ulaşmadığından, gerektiği gibi algılanıp algılanmadığından emin olması gerekiyor değil mi?

Sonra* “perde arkasındaki mekanizlar”*a gereken diyalog zemininde kayma olur falan... 

İşini şansa bırakmasın tabii.

Baksanıza bir sürü soru işareti oluşmuş kafasında: 

*“Bir, siyasetçi niyetli mi?*
*İki, bir ‘vizyon’u var mı?*
*Sorunu neresinden tutacağını bilerek elini masaya kararlılıkla vurabilecek bir lider profili çizebilir mi Tayyip Erdoğan?”* 

Sözde bilgi aktarmaya gidiyor Hasan Cemal... 

Geniş bir istahbarat ağı bulunan, Bekir Coşkun’un ifadesiyle *‘generaller yellense duyan’* koca devletin işi Hasan Cemal’in bilgilendirmesine kaldıysa zaten yanmışız bir kalem...

Burada sakat, muallak bir hal var. 

*“Devletin ezberlerini, klişelerini kırıp Ankara’da radikal bir şeyler yapıp yapamayacağını”* öğrenmek istediğine göre, bilgi alışverişinin tarafları ters-yüüz olacak. 

Hasan Cemal bilgilenecek ki, perde arkasındaki mekanizmaları bilgilendirsin:

*“Bu iktidarla tamam mı, devam mı?”* karar verilebilsin değil mi?
Yok tamam değilse, acilen* “üzal gibi vizyonlu”* bir lider ihtiyacı doğar ki... Bu da yedi yıldır hükümet değiştirmeye kalkışmadıkları için hantallaşan *‘Karen Fogg şekerleri’*ni makbuz karşılığı forma sokmayı gerektirir.


*Taha Akyol: İyi iş* 
*yaptın Hasan*
PKK’yı makulleştiren Cengiz üandar, Yasemin üongar, Ahmet Altan, Ertuğrul üzkök, Oral üalışlar kafilesine dün eklenen ismi öğrendiniz.
Her iktidarın kulisine hakim olabilmeyi başaran, Hasan Cemal’in Ankara’dan aldığı daveti de ilk duyuran kişi olan Taha Akyol. O da diğerleri gibi Hasan Cemal’in* “büyük iş”* yaptığını savunuyor.

Murat Karayılan’ın *“Biz eylemsiz kararı alıyoruz, çekiliyoruz, ama asker üzerimize gelmeye devam ediyor. Bu durumda kendimizi savunmak zorunda kalıyoruz”* sözlerine dayanıp PKK’yı bir terör örgütü değil de, *“kendi bölgesinde”* yaşarken devletin zulmüne uğrayan bir toplulukmuş gibi yansıtan Hasan Cemal gibi, Taha Akyol da, eli kanlı katillerin terörü *“sınırlı tuttukların”*dan, *“makul gözükme”* ihtiyaçlarından bahsediyor...

*Hakikaten “İyi iş yaptın Hasan Cemal!”* 

Her cefanın bir sefası vardır. Dağ tepe aştın, PKK’lılarla yatıp kalktın ama bak nereden nereye...

Kör Agop’un meyhanesinden İtalyan Lokantası’na... Derken şimdi de New York’un ünlü restoranı Le Bernardin’e sınıf atlarsınız... Eee madem aranıza şarap üstatları da katıldı, malum Fransız ekolü, daha teşvik edici olur değil mi?


*İçinde bir* 
*Orhan Kemal yatıyormuş*
Hasan Cemal’in dönüş yolculuğu notlarında başvurduğu betimlemeleri, tasvirleri okurken Kemal Tahir’in *“Yediçınar Yaylası”*nın sayfalarını karıştırıyor gibi hissettim kendimi. Veya Orhan Kemal’in *“Bereketli Topraklar üzerinde”*sini okuyorum. Ama yok *“Kanlı Topraklar”* olsun. 
Sabrınızı sınamak gibi olacak ama lütfen okuyun. üünkü bir daha asla bir terör yuvasınının böylesi edebi biçimde, köy romanı izlenimciliğinde, yer yer romantik dokunuşlarla *“aktarılışı”*na şahit olamayabilirsiniz: 

*“Kandil Dağı’nın etekleri... Yemyeşil ağaçlıklı dağların arasından inişe geçtik.*

*Gürül gürül su akıyor. İki yanımızdan kızlı erkekli PKK’lılar geçiyor, meraklı bakışlarını bize dikerek... Bu arada durup bir kamyonete yol veriyoruz. Kamyonetin arkasında on beş yirmi kadar PKK’lı kız şarkı söylüyor. Bazıları bize el sallıyor, öylece yitip gidiyorlar dağların arasından...”*

+++

*Geciken adalet skandal yarattı*
3 Temmuz 2005’te Meclis’ten bir yasa geçiyor. İletişimin denetlenmesini jandarma ve emniyetten alarak Telekomünikasyon İletişim Başkanlığı’na bağlıyor.

Aynı yasa İletişim Başkanı’nı atama yetkisini Başbakan’a veriyor. 

Denetleme bürokrasiye, o denetlemeyi yapacak bürokratların ataması da Başbakan’a geçiyor.

CHP iptal için Anayasa Mahkemesi’ne başvuruyor. 

Anayasa Mahkemesi karar veriyor. Tam üç buçuk yıl sonra. üstelik yasayı iptal ediyor. Tam üç buçuk yıl sonra.

*O üç buçuk yıl içinde neler oluyor?*

Telefon dinlemeleri ayyuka çıkıyor. O dinlemeler üzerinden davalar birbirini izliyor. ülke dinleme cehennemine dönüyor.

Devamı var.

Telefon dinlemeleriyle yer gök inleyince Meclis’te araştırma komisyonu kuruluyor. Orada Erdoğan’ın atadığı İletişim Başkanı Fethi şimşek itiraf ediyor:

*“Mobil dinleme yapılıyor, başka kurumlar da dinleniyor.”* 

Mobil dinleme yani hareket halindeki araçlardan dinleme. O araçlar kime ait?

Dönemin Adalet Bakanı Mehmet Ali şahin yazılı soruya verdiği yanıtta bir başka kavram getiriyor:

*“O görüşmeler ortam dinleme yoluyla gerçekleşiyor.”* 

*Ortam dinleme ne demek?*

CHP Konya Milletvekili Atilla Kart bu soruyu İçişleri Bakanı’na soruyor. Bakanın yazılı yanıtı:

*“Hukukumuzda ortam dinlemesi diye bir kavram yok.”* 

*Yalçın Doğan / Hürriyet*


+++


*Söyleyene değil söyletene bak!*
Bir genelkurmay düşünün ki tutuyor geceyarısı bir muhtıra hazırlıyor. Hem de evinde tek başına... 

Yaşar Bey; o sıralarda kendisini; büyük bir ordunun yöneticisi olarak değil de bir padişah olarak görüyormuş. Padişah olduğu için de kimseye danışmak, fikir almak gereği duymamış. Almış kalemi, yazmış aklına geleni...

Ve vermiş AKP’ye el altından desteği...

İşin içine Kutlu Doğum Haftası’nı sokarak...AKP’yi Kutlu Doğum’un yanında ve İslam’ın savunucusu göstererek yüceltmiş... 

üzde değil sözde laik dediği ismi cumhurbaşkanı seçtirecek sürecin de bir numaralı aktörü olmuş...

şimdi çıkmış ortaya kendisini de Ergenekon mağduru gösteriyor... 

Yaşar Bey; mağduriyetinizi Ergenekon Savcısı Zekeriya üz anlamıştır. 
Biz de iyi anladık. Ve ilk kez Bülent Arınç ile aynı cümleyi paylaştık: İyi ki TSK sizin komutanızda bir savaşa girmemiş...

*Rıza Zelyut Güneş*

+++

*Birand ve Akar’ın soramadığı sorular*
*“Neden sustunuz?”*
Madem o bildiriyi yayınlamakta haklıydınız; sonra neden derin bir suskunluğa gömüldünüz?

Anayasa Mahkemesi, kaygılarınızda ne kadar haklı olduğunuzu teslim ettiği halde, o bildirideki uyarıların neden takipçisi olmadınız?
Madem, Dolmabahçe’deki *“esrarengiz görüşme”*de Başbakan tarafından tehdit edilmediğinizi söylüyorsunuz, o zaman ne oldu da değiştiniz?

Yoksa siyasi iktidar, uyarılarınızdan ders aldı ve yanlıştan döndü de bizim mi haberimiz olmadı?

Laiklikle ilgili kaygılarınız şıp diye giderildi mi?

ülkenin din devletine dönüştürülmeyeceği konusunda size, bizim bilmediğimiz güvenceler mi verildi?

Devletteki tarikat ve cemaat kadrolaşmasından mı vazgeçildi?
Sahi... Ne oldu da sustunuz?

O bildiriden birkaç ay sonra ne değişti de, iktidarın Kuzey Irak’tan *“çekilme”* konusundaki siyasi kararının savunuculuğunu üstlendiniz?
Neden; birkaç ay öncesine kadar aynı kaygıları dile getirdiğiniz muhalefet partilerinin eleştirilerine tahammül edemediniz ve polemiğe girdiniz?

Emekliliğinizden sonra iktidarın özel bir muameleyle kullanımınıza verdiği, aşırı lüks zırhlı arabayı neden kabul ettiniz?

Bu *“kabul”*ün, eski silah arkadaşlarınızı rahatsız edebileceğini neden aklınıza bile getirmediniz?

*Mustafa Mutlu / Vatan*

+++


*TELEKULAK*
*Kuşku nöbeti*
Turgut Kazan TV8’de anlattı.. Büyük bir kentin özel yetkili savcısına gidiyor. Soruyu soruyor. Savcı* “Bir dakika”* diyor, televizyona uzanıyor, sesini açıyor, sonra yanıt veriyor. üünkü dinlenildiği kuşkusundadır... 

*Melih Aşık / Milliyet*


+++

*MİNİ YORUM*
*Annelerle empati*
Medyanın geniş bölümü Karayılan’la empati kurarken, şehit anneleri ile empati kurmaya çalıştım bugün. Onların sabrının mantık sınırlarını zorladığını, tek açıklamasının ilahi gücün armağanı olduğuna bir kere daha inandım. Dokuz ay karnında taşıdığın, gecelerce başında sabahladığın, saçının teline kıyamadığın evladını katledenleri affetmediğin için ötelendiğin bir ülkede *“vatan sağolsun”* diyebilme erdemini, erdemsizlerin anlamasını beklemek... *Annelik zor zanaat...*

...

----------


## bozok

*Apo kolayını buldu!*

*Behiç KILIü* *yenicaggazetesi.com.tr* Yazı Tarihi: *11/05/2009*



Zaten Bekaa’daki mağarasında, Batılı sosyologları okuya okuya kafayı yeterince kırmıştı.. Apo beyin İmralı’da iyice arşa çıktığı, gökleri falan aşıp erdiği kesinleşmiş bulunuyor.. Yaptığı açıklamalardan bu belli.. 

Kendisini ünlü düşünce insanları ile kıyaslayıp *“Bana yakındır, ben onu aştım!..”* yorumları yapıp müritlerine gaz veriyor!.. Yakında peygamberliği müjdelerine başlayacağı işaretleri bile var!..

şu sıra bir başka uyanıklığı ise, çetesinin yaptığı toplu katliamları *“faili meçhuldür”* diye derin devlete yıkmaya başladı!.. Apo’ya göre şemdin Sakık gibi şimdi kendisi ile kavgalı çete üyeleri, derin devletin adamlarıydı ve katliamlar onların işiydi..

Geçiniz, hepiniz aynı otun soyuydunuz Apo bey!.. Dahası asıl zatınızın *“derin”* ilişkileri şurup gibidir!..

...

----------


## bozok

*Türk Milleti Susacak Mı?*


*MüDAFAA-İ HUKUK*
*Serdar ANT* 
*[email protected]*
*11 Mayıs 2009* 


Milliyet yazarlarından Hasan Cemal, geçtiğimiz hafta bölücü terör örgütü PKK'nın lideri Murat Karayılan ile Kuzey Irak'ta Kandil dağında dört saatlik bir söyleşi yaptı. 



Milliyet'te yayınlanan söyleşide PKK lideri olumlu bir profil çizmek, PKK'yı kamuoyuna barış isteyen taraf olarak sunmak için özel bir çaba harcıyor. (Milliyet, 5-9 Mayıs 2009) *Â«üncelik silahların susmasıdır, kimse kimseye saldırmasın. Bu işi kendi aramızda konuşmaya başlayalım önce... Silahla değil, diyalogla işe başlayalımÂ»* diyen bölücü örgüt lideri, PKK'nın Türkiye'nin üniter yapısına saygılı olacağından, sınırların değişmesine karşı olduğundan, federasyon değil sadece kültürel özerklik ve yerel yönetimlerin güçlendirilmesini istediğinden bahsediyor. Karayılan'ın sürecin başlaması için somut bir önerisi de var. şunları söylüyor:*Â«İlk adımda silahlar susacak. Sonra diyalog başlayacak. Diyalog yeri İmralı'dır. Kabul edilmiyorsa, diyalog yeri biziz. Bizi de kabul etmiyorsa, siyasal olarak seçilmiş iradedir. Bu da olmuyorsa, o zaman ortak bir komisyon kurulur bir yerde, akil adamlar bir araya gelir. ürneğin İlter Türkmen, (eski Dışişleri Bakanı ve Büyükelçi) gibi, sizin gibi insanlar toplanır, böyle bir mekanizma harekete geçer, çalışmaya başlar... Böyle bir mekanizma muhatap alınır diyalog için devlet tarafından...Â»*Görüldüğü gibi Karayılan çok *Â«makulÂ»* üünkü bütün amaç, önce PKK'nın muhatap olarak kabul edilmesini; PKK silah bırakmadan varlığını devam ettirirken, doğrudan ya da dolaylı bir şekilde PKK ile Türkiye Cumhuriyeti arasında bir müzakere sürecini başlatmak… Amaç budur!

Başlaması istenen o müzakerenin içeriğinin ne olduğu bugün için önemli değildir. Bugünkü koşullarda mümkün olduğu kadar yumuşak bir profil de sergilenebilir. PKK, kültürel özerklik talebinden bile vazgeçebilir hatta… ünemli olan önce Kürtlerin yasal temsilcisi olarak, PKK'nın Türkiye Cumhuriyeti ile pazarlık sürecini başlatabilmek ve bu amaçla masaya oturmaktır. Bu aşama geçildikten sonra, bugün kültürel özerklikle sınırlanan talepler, yarın federasyona da taşınır, daha ileri aşamalara da... İşin içine Kuzey Irak da katılır hatta… Koşullar değişince, talepler de değişir!

Denilebilir ki, *Â«tamam da nereden biliyorsun böyle olduğunu? Bak, adamlar barış istiyor, akan kanın durmasını istiyor. Yarın neden aksini talep etsinler ki?Â»*

PKK'nın kendini muhatap olarak kabul ettirmesinden sonra, yakın bir gelecekte bugün söylediklerinin aksini talep etmesi yüksek ihtimaldir. üünkü daha birkaç yıl önce bölücü örgüt lideri Murat Karayılan Türkiye'yi *Â«düşmanÂ»* olarak tanımlıyor, ABD'ye seslenip Türkiye'ye karşı işbirliği önerisinde bulunuyordu. Murat Karayılan'ın, 7 Ekim 2006 tarihinde Newsweek dergisinde yayınlanan bir söyleşide (Bkz. Michael Hastings, *Â«Into the Blacksnake's LairÂ»*, Newsweek, 7.10.2006 ) dile getirdikleri bu bakımdan hayli anlamlıdır. Günümüzün *Â«barış havarisiÂ»* o zaman şunları söylüyordu:


*Â«ABD'nin müttefiki olabiliriz, düşmanlarımız aynı. ABD bizi hep düşmanlarımızın gözüyle gördü. Oysa biz, dost olarak algılanmak istiyoruz. Aksine, Kürtler fazlasıyla ABD sempatizanıdır. Eğilimleri, Amerikancılık yönündedir.Â»*Karayılan'ın bu yaklaşımı, PKK'nın eski Dışişleri Bakanları'ndan İlter Türkmen'i neden *Â«akil adamÂ»* olarak gördüğünü de açıklıyor bir bakıma… *Â«Bizim oğlanlarınÂ»* başarılı icraatı 12 Eylül darbesinin Dışişleri Bakanı olan İlter Türkmen ile PKK'yı buluşturan ortak payda ABD'dir çünkü… Ne ilginçtir ki, İlter Türkmen'in de içinde bulunduğu kimi emekli elçi ve generallerden oluşan bir grup *Â«akil adamÂ»*, geçtiğimiz günlerde yayınladıkları bir raporla tam gün Kürtçe yayın başlatılmasını memnuniyetle karşılayıp, özel kanallara da bu hakkın verilmesini talep ediyordu. Ayrıca bu raporda Kürt sorununa çözüm önerisi olarak Kürtçenin seçmeli ders olarak öğretilmesinin ve bazı üniversitelerde Kürdoloji Enstitüleri ve Kürt Dili ve Edebiyatı bölümlerinin kurulmasının faydalı olacağı vurgulanıyordu. (Vatan, 6.3.2009) Bu önerilerde Barzani ile ilişkilerin geliştirilmesinin önerilmesi ve Kuzey Irak'taki ekonomik yaptırımların güneydoğu ile entegre bir şekilde yürütülmesinin tavsiye edilmesi de tesadüf değildir. Böyle bir yaklaşım PKK'yı yasallaştırırken, Barzani yönetimindeki kukla devletin tanınmasını ve Türkiye korumasında palazlandırılmasını amaçlamaktadır. Projenin esas sahibi de ABD'dir!

PKK da bugün bunları istiyor, kendinin muhatap kabul edilmesi ve devlet tarafından resmen tanınması karşılığında, bir süre için bu ödünlerle yetineceğini diplomatik bir dille Türkiye kamuoyuna duyuruyor. Ayrılıkçı Kürtçü hareket, 1984'den beri silahla yapamadığını, şimdi demokratik ve barışçı yöntemlerle, yasal yollardan yapmayı amaçlıyor! Kuzey Irak'taki kukla devlet temsilcilerinin sorunun siyasal olarak çözülebileceğini söylemelerinin nedeni de budur.

Peki, Türkiye, PKK'nın hedeflediği bu strateji doğrultusuna girecek mi? Cumhurbaşkanı Gül'ün açıklamaları, Hasan Cemal gibi gazetecilerle kerameti kendinden menkul *Â«akil adamlarÂ»* ın girişimleri sürecin o istikamete döndüğünü göstermektedir!

Oysa insanlar, geçtiğimiz 25 yılda oğullarını, eşlerini, kardeşlerini, babalarını, yakınlarını, arkadaşlarını terör nedeniyle şehit verdiler, binlerce insan fiziksel ve ruhi manada yaralıdır bugün! Bu insanlar halkımızdır, Türkiye'nin dört bir yanında yaşıyor. Bugün PKK ile masaya oturulmasını ve PKK taleplerinin kabul edilmesini *Â«çok iyi şeylerÂ»* olarak tanımlayıp ellerini ovuşturanlar, yarın milletin karşına çıkıp ne söyleyecekler? Ve asıl önemlisi son 25 yıldır evlatlarını ve sevdiklerini teröre kurban verenler bu gidişata karşısında ne diyecekler?

*Türkiye Cumhuriyeti'nin varlığı ve bütünlüğü müzakere masasına sürülmek isteniyor!*

*Türk milleti susacak mı?* 



(heddam.com'dan...)

----------


## bozok

*PKK'YA AF HAZIRLIğI*

 

* ABD Başkanı Obama’nın Türkiye ziyareti öncesi sözde Kürt sorunu raporu hazırlanmasıyla dillendirilen süreç, Gül’ün* “ünemli gelişmeler olacak”* açıklamasıyla gelişti. 

* PEşMERGE reislerinin* ‘silah bırakın’* çağrıları, ardından Hasan Cemal’in Kandil’den taşıdığı mesajlarla ivme kazanan süreçte bombayı yine Gül patlattı: Sorun çözülmeli. 


*‘AF’ PLANI İşLİYOR*
Sözde Kürt sorunu açıklamaları, silah bırakın çağrıları, Karayılan’ın gazeteciler üzerinden pazarlığa tutuşması... Tüm bu süreç akılları karıştırdı. Türkiye şimdi* “Nasıl bir proje devreye sokuldu?”* sorusuna cevap arıyor

*Haber: Salim YAVAşOğLU*

ABD Başkanı Barack Obama’nın da içinde olduğu bölücüleri siyasallaştırma planı adım adım adım işliyor. Süreç, Obama’nın Türkiye ziyareti öncesinde başladı. Obama Ankara’ya gelmeden önce 3 ABD Dışişleri Bakanlığı yetkilisi başkentte eski CHP Hakkari milletvekili Esat Canan, Katılımcı Demokrasi Partisi (KADEP) Genel Başkanı şerafettin Elçi ve yazar Orhan Miroğlu gibi Kürt asıllı isimlerle bir araya gelerek sözde Kürt sorunu ve genel af gibi konuları konuştu. Bu görüşmeler sonrasında bir dosya hazırlanarak Obama’ya sunuldu. 


*Af dosyası Obama’da* 
Görüşme ile ilgili haberlerin basın yayın organlarında yayınlandığı dönemde Cumhurbaşkanı Abdulllah Gül’den içeriği tam da açıklanmayan ilginç bir çıkış geldi. Cumhurbaşkanı Gül Tahran’a giderken *“Kürt sorununda önemli gelişmeler olacak”* dedi. Yine Mart ayı içerisinde Irak’ın kukla Devlet Başkanı ile ard arda yapılan görüşmelerle, PKK’ya af konusu ele alındı. Dünya Su Forumu için, Türkiye’ye gelen ve birkaç gün sonra Irak’ta Abdullah Gül’ü ağırlayan Celal Talabani, bölücülere* “Silah bırakın ve siyasal alanda mücadele edin”* mesajı gönderdi. Nisan Ayı başında Türkiye’ye gelen ABD Başkanı Obama’nın ziyaretinde de konu gündemden düşmedi. Obama, TBMM’de yaptığı konuşmada Türkiye’den sözde Kürt sorunu konusunda adımlar atması beklediklerini ifade etti. Obama’nın açıklamalarının ardından yükselen tepkiler üzerine tartışmalar Milliyet yazarı Hasan Cemal’in bölücülerin yuvalandığı Kandil Dağı’na giderek elebaşı Murat Karayıl’ın tevdi ettiği mesajları Ankara’ya taşıdığı güne kadar kesildi. Ancak Cemal’in röpotajı üzerine konu yeniden Türkiye gündemine girdi. Cemal’e konuşan Karayılan, örgütün çok değiştiğini öne sürerek silah bırakmak ve sözde Kürt sorunun çözümü için bir dizi talep sundu. 
Karayılan’ın açıklamalarının yayınlandığı bir dönemde DTP Genel Başkanı Ahmet Türk’ü üankaya Köşkü’nde ağırlayan Cumhurbaşkanı Gül, üek Cumhuriyeti’ne yaptığı ziyaret dönüşünde, bombayı yeniden patlattı. Gül *“İster terör, ister Güneydoğu, ister Kürt meselesi deyin, bu Türkiye’nin en önemli meselesidir ve mutlaka halledilmelidir”* dedi. Sorunun nasıl halledileceği konusunda bilgi vermeyen Gül şunları kaydetti: İyi gelişmeler olması lazım; olabilir. Devletin içinde artık herkes birbiriyle her şeyi çok daha açık seçik konuşuyor. O yüzden iyi şeylerin olacağına inanıyorum. Bir fırsat var, fırsatın kaçmaması lazım.


*Başbakan da aynı fikirde* 
Gül’ün Prag dönüşü sarfettiği sözlerinden sonra, Başbakan Erdoğan’ın da benzer düşüncelere sahip olduğu ortaya çıktı. Radikal Gazetesi Genel Yayın Yönetmeni İsmet Berkan, Başbakan’la yaptığı bir saatlik sohbette, Erdoğan’ın sözde Kürt sorununa bakış açısı konusundaki düşüncelerini aktardı. Başbakan’ın görüşlerini doğrudan aktarmak yerine* “izlenimlerim”* diye sunan Berkan şunları yazdı:* “Kürt meselesi konusunda Başbakan’ın ihtiyatlı ama iyimser olduğu izlenimine kapıldım. Hasan Cemal’in Karayılan’la söyleşisini dikkatle okumuş Başbakan, ama buradan bir sonuca ulaşmış değil.Sanıyorum önümüzdeki günlerde Hasan Cemal’den izlenimlerini yüz yüze dinlemek de isteyecek. Ama öte yandan daha önce Kürt sorununun kültürel ve kimlik boyutunda çok kapalı durduğu konuları daha fazla konuşulabilir bulmaya başladığı izlenimine de sahibim Başbakan’ın..*


*ABD, Kandil’i kuşatıyor iddiası*
Kandil içlerine düşen Kuzine köyüne ABD askerlerinin tanklar eşliğinde yüzlerce peşmerge ile birlikte yığınak yaptığı iddia edildi. Peşmerge ve ABD askerlerinin içinde bulunduğu askeri gücün bin dolayında olduğu belirtilirken, tankların da ABD’ye ait olduğu öne sürülüyor. üok sayıda taşıyıcı araç ve ağır silahların da içinde yer aldığı askeri yığınağa önceki gün başlandığı bildirildi. Yaşanan bu askeri yığınak PKK’ya yakın internet siteleri flaş olarak duyurdu. Ancak neden bölgeye yığınak yapıldığı konusunda bir açıklama yapılmadı. Kandil’de PKK terör örgütünün liderlerinden Murat Karayılan’da bulunuyor. 


*‘Karınlarından konuşuyorlar’*
MHP Grup Başkanvekili Oktay Vural da Cumhurbaşkanı Gül ve Başbakan Erdoğan’a, sözde Kürt sorunuyla ilgili ifadelerine dolayı tepki gösterdi. Vural, Meclis’te yaptığı değerlendirmede, Cumhurbaşkanı Abdullah Gül ve Başbakan Erdoğan’ı karnından konuşmakla suçladı. Vural, *“Ne yapılmak isteniyor, onu ortaya koysunlar, PKK’ya af mı getirmek istiyorlar, birkaç dilli bir sistem mi getirmek istiyorlar, özerklik mi vermek istiyorlar, karınlarından konuşmasınlar, kafalarının arkasındakini milletle paylaşsınlar.”* diye konuştu. 


*Cumhurbaşkanı şifreli konuşuyor*
CHP Genel Başkanı Deniz, Cumhurbaşkanı Abdullah Gül’e* “Kürt sorununda önemli gelişmeler olacak sözlerine açıklık getir”* çağrısı yaptı. Gül’ün Prag dönüşü uçakta sarfettiği sözlerle ilgili olarak Hürriyet gazetesi yazarı Fatih üekirge’ye açıklamalarda bulunan Baykal, *“Cumhurbaşkanı tarihi fırsattan söz ediyor... Bu konuda bir açıklama bekliyorum. Nedir bu tarihi fırsat?”* diye sordu.

*Af mı çıkaracağız?*
Baykal şunları kaydetti*: “Cumhurbaşkanı şifreli, alaca karanlık konuşuyor. Ne diyorsa açık söylemeli. Anayasa’yı mı değiştireceğiz? Af mı çıkartacağız? Umut yaratmak için birtakım adımların atılmasını mı istiyorlar. Bunun karşılığında bizden istenen nedir? Af terörle mücadele yöntemi olamaz. Eğer terörle mücadelede zaman kazanmak umuduyla böyle bir af söz konusuysa bu olmaz. Terörü siyasetin dışında düşünmeliyiz. Bunu çıkartırsak her şeyi konuşmak mümkündür. Türkiye bireysel özgürlüklerini dünyadaki demokratik ülkelerden geri kalmadan gerçekleştirmek durumundadır..*



*11/05/2009 / YENİüAğ GZT.*

----------


## bozok

*PKK üzerinden hükümete mesaj gönderdi!.* 


*Behiç KILIü* 
*yenicaggazetesi.com.tr* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 12/05/2009* 


Gözünü sevdiğimin ülkesinin olayları, bir biz garibanların gördüğü biçimiyledir..

Bir ve asıl olarak da meselenin derinlikleri farklıdır!..

şimdi anlamaya çalışalım...

Bayram değil seyran değil, patronun adamı Kandil’e niye çıktı da PKK sözcülüğü yaptı?!

Patronun* “baş adamı”* , neden “kendim için istiyorsam namerdim, sırf huzur için*!” yalaklığı* ile İmralı’ya postacı olarak atanmak istiyor!?. Neden, hangi* “huzur”* için??!

şöyle bir genele bakalım..

Hükümetin geliştirdiği bir terörle mücadele, Doğu politikası var.. Bu temelde PKK’nın kökünün kazınması ama Kürt vatandaşlara bazı açılımlar sunulması için plan bulunuyor..

PKK bu nedenle Tayyip Erdoğan’a savaş açtı.. Uzantısı kabul ettiği DTP ile düz ovada saldırıyor.. Hükümet taviz vermiyor, dahası polis operasyonları da yapılıyor...

İktidar, geleneksel muhalefetten çok, PKK yandaşı olarak hareket eden DTP tarafından taciz ediliyor...

İktidarın en büyük karşıtı PKK-DTP yani..

*Ve iktidarın karşısında olan bir başka güç daha var...*

*Geleneksel sermaye..*

Matbuatı da kontrol eden o malum para gücü...

Hani şu *“huzur için”* postacılık isteyen *“başadamın”* temsil ettiği ve şu son yıllarda huzuru çok kaçmış olan imparatorluk!..

Eee lafı nereye getireceğiz!!?

PKK-DTP ile mücadele zemininde temel politika yürüten iktidara *“Kandil’le muhatap ol!”* temelinde çıkmaz yol öneren, sermaye egemenliğinin neleri amaçladığını anlamaya çalışıyoruz!..

İktidara* “yoluma takoz koyarsan, ben de sana takoz takarım!”* mı denilmek isteniyor acaba?!


*İran olurmuş!.*
Hale bakınız, geçen hafta Türk milletine denildi ki *“PKK aslında iyidir, mesela PKK olmazsa Doğu ve Güneydoğu İran olur alimallah!..”* 
Bunu o adamın gazetesi yazdı!..

Bu nasıl bir mantıktır!.. Eşkıyanın varlığı memleketin o parçasını İran olmaktan koruyormuş!..üstelik bu yazdığım, dayatmaların en hafifi!.. Tiyatronun bu faslına geçmeden işin kabasını almaya devam edelim..
Patron adamını Kandil’e yolluyor, nöbetçi eşkıyabaşı ile görüşülüyor, adamın dizi dibinden gazete manşetlerine *“Büyük gazetecilik!”* anonsları ile dönülüyor... Oysa orada o eşkıyabaşının söyledikleri bilinmeyen zırvalar değil... Murat Karayılan ve öteki* “ulema!”* her gün bu çetenin yayın organlarında, TV’lerinde boy gösterir anlatır da anlatır.. Zaten aynı teraneleri, her hafta İmralı’dan Apo da, avukatları ile yaymaktadır!.. Yeni tek kelime yok..

Ama durum şu...

üetenin kapsama alanı Kürt kökenli vatandaşları aşmak..!Patronun mevkutesi bunu yaptı...

Ahalinin Kürt olmayan unsurlarına teslimiyet, PKK’nın sevimli arayışları biçiminde böyle enjekte edilmeliydi!..

Apo için de bu proje var demek ki,* “Ben de Apo postacısı olacağım!”* diye ortaya koşturandan belli!..


*Sözün özü...*
*“Patronun huzurunu kaçıran”* iktidara, *“Senin ilacını Kandil’de, İmralı’da bile ararım, beni huzursuz etme!..”* mesajı vardır bu işin temelinde beyim!..


*Eller yukarı Türkiye!..*
üyle bir* “dayatma”* ile donandı ki kaç gün ahali, PKK’ya tam teslimiyet istendi!.. Yani bu işin tek yolu vardı, PKK ile masaya oturup teslim olmak!.. Hem zaten PKK da memleket bölünsün demiyordu ki canım!..
Kandil’deki eşkıyabaşı, karşısına oturan* “abi”* nin elçiliği ile Ankara’ya, *“üyle, Barzani ile Talabani ile falan da bir ot yapamazsın, onlara güvenme benden tırsarlar...”* haberi de gönderdi!..

Haberlerde, bizim askeri kaynaklara göre bu PKK çetesinin tepesindeki adamların rant paylaşması yüzünden kapıştıklarını sık sık okuruz.. Bu yazıda, bu *“moral durum”* da usulüne uygun PKK propagandası olarak sunuldu!..

Patronun adamı, eşkıyabaşına şöyle sormuş;

*“Başbakan Erdoğan hükümetine bir çağrınız varsa, bunu bir, iki, üç, dört diye satırbaşlarıyla nasıl özetlersiniz?”* 

*Oyunun boyutlarına, adamın cüretine dikkat ediniz!..*


*Sermaye neyi kabul ettirme peşinde!?*
Bir adamını Kandil elçisi yapan, başadamını İmralı postacısı olmak üzere sahaya süren sermaye egemenliği, Türkiye’yi kendisine en uygun kaygan zemin olarak muhafaza edebilme temelinde böyle davranıyor!..

Elbetteki *“o bakış”* için egemen bayrak holding bayrağıdır.. Holding bayrakları en üstte olduktan sonra o bayraklara selam duran bayrak sayısı, onlar için ayrıntıdır..

Bu yüzden Murat Karayılan’lı, Abdullah ücalan’lı konfederasyon bayrağı da oluverse, onlar için bir sakınca yoktur.. üünkü o bayrağın sopası da bezi de, holdinge yol su elektrik olarak dönecektir nasılsa!..


...

----------


## bozok

Rıza Zelyut
*Mehmet Ağar'ın sözüne gelindi* 
*__________________________________________________ _____________________________________________*


2006 yılında DP Genel Başkanı iken Mehmet Ağar, PKK'lılarla ilgili olarak şöyle demişti:* 'Dağda silahlı dolaşacaklarına ovada siyaset yapsınlar.'*

Bu söz üzerine kıyamet kopmuştu. Başta dönemin Genelkurmay Başkanı Yaşar Büyükanıt bu öneriyi şiddetle reddetmişti. Siyasetin muhalefet kanadındakiler de Mehmet Ağar'ın sözlerinin kabul edilemez olduğu söylemiştiler. Ve bu açılım isteği, DP'ye pahalıya patladı; Ağar 2007 genel seçimlerinde oyları düşen partinin genel başkanlığından ayrılmak zorunda kaldı.

şimdi; Cumhurbaşkanı Gül'ün önderlik ettiği ve hükümetin de el altından destek verdiği yeni bir süreç başlatılmak isteniyor. Bu süreç; 2006'da Mehmet Ağar'ın tarif ettiği süreçtir. Bu süreci başlatanlara göre; *'Türkiye'nin en önemli sorunu Kürt sorunudur.'* 

üünkü; işin içinde silah vardır.

Silahı eline alan ve dağa çıkan güç; kendisini en önemli sorun haline getirmeyi başarmıştır.

Bu yüzden de hükümet; bu silahlı güçle pazarlık masasına oturmak peşindedir. Bunun yolları aranmaktadır.

İşin içine tıpkı Turgut üzal'ın yaptığı gibi bazı gazeteciler de sokulmaktadır. üzal; o sıralar Suriye denetimindeki Bekaa Vadisi'ndeki kamplarda kalan Abdullah ücalan ile ilişki kurmak için Cengiz üandar'ı kullanmıştı. Belli ki Abdullah Gül ve Başbakan Erdoğan da bu aracılık işini Hasan Cemal'e vermişler. O da terör örgütünün şu anki fiili yöneticisi Murat Karayılan ile buluşup bu işi gazetecilik adı altında kamuoyuna yansıtıyor. İşin içine *'Akil (akıllı) Adamlar'* adı altında PKK isteklerini savunabilecek başka gazeteciler ve emekli elçiler de sokuluyor. Böylece basın üzerinden bir kamuoyu yaratılmaya çalışılıyor. PKK'nın dayatmalarına başından beri karşı çıkan kesimin bir bölümü de Ergenekon soruşturması ile susturulmuş bulunuyor. Herhalde işte bu durumu; PKK'nın isteklerini kabul etmek için bir fırsat gibi görüyor Abdullah Gül...


*AKİL ADAMDA AKIL GEREK*
Elbette ki Türkiye'nin kanayan yarasıdır Kürt olgusu... Bu olguyu problem haline dönüştürenlerin listesini çıkarmak yerine yapılan yanlışı bir kez daha işaret etmeyi zorunlu görüyorum. Akil adam adı altında bu konuda fikir üretenler; işin kökenine inmek yerine oluşturulan köpükle (etnik sorunla) uğraşıyorlar. Bölgenin sosyoekonomik yapısından hiç söz etmeyen akil adamlara akıl temenni eyliyorum. Siz ağaların elindeki toprak düzenini ve ağa-serf ilişkisini görmezden gelin; üstyapıda şeyhlerin oluşturduğu köleci kültürü gelenek adı altında aklayın; sonra da işi TRT şeş veya belediyelerde Kürtçe konuşma hakkı ile çözmeye kalkışın.

*Bu ulemaya hatırlatıyorum:* Etnik yapılanma ve etnik istekler; ırkçılığın küreselleşmede aldığı şekilden başka şey değildir. Bizim akil adamlar da ırkçılığa hizmeti sorun çözmek sanıyorlar. Göreceksiniz ki *ne yaparsanız yapın* PKK ve onun siyasal uzantısı DTP tatmin olmayacaktır.

Gönlüm elbette oradaki vatandaşlarımızın eşit koşullarda, mutlu biçimde yaşamasını istiyor. Lakin sorunun iş, ekmek; bireysel özgürlükler olduğunu hala görebilmiş değil bu işte rol üstlenenler. O yüzden de bütün çözüm paketleri kördüğüm olarak postadan geri geliyor.



*12.05.2009 / GüNEş GZT.*

----------


## bozok

*Devletin gücü yetmiyor mu?*


*Ahmet B. ERCİLASUN* 
*[email protected]* 
*Yazy Tarihi: 13/05/2009* 



Ne oluyor? Bir avuç çapulcuya devletin gücü yetmiyor mu? Nedir bu gidip gelen kuryeler? Bölücübaşı muhatap alınmalıymış... O olmazsa Karayılan... O da olmazsa bunların siyasi partileri... Adam, on binlerce kişinin katili olarak idama mahkÃ»m edilmiş. übürü, Irak’ın kuzeyinde mevzilenmiş; durmadan Türkiye’ye silahlı terörist gönderiyor. Siyasi partileri de *“Kürdistan’ın sınırlarını çizdik”* diyor... Türkiye Cumhuriyeti Devleti bunları muhatap alacakmış!... Kimin, hangi mevkinin Türkiye’yi bu kadar güçsüz, çaresiz, zayıf göstermeye hakkı var? Adamlar, daha geçen günlerde, uzaktan kumandalı mayınlarla onlarca askerimizi şehit etmedi mi? Neredeyse her gün şehit vermiyor muyuz? Bunların elebaşıları muhatap alınacakmış... Birileri bizimle şaka mı ediyor? Koca koca gazeteler, adı büyük yazarlar katillerle gidip konuşuyor; konuşma talep ediyor. Bunun da adı arabuluculukmuş... Gerekirse devletin en mühim makamları da bunlarla görüşebilirlermiş... Bu bir şaka değilse bir kabus mu? Türkiye Cumhuriyeti Devleti, yıllardır eşkıyalık edip on binlerce insanımızı katleden çetecilerle masaya mı oturacak? Bu kadar aciz miyiz; *bu kadar küçüldük mü?*

Sorun, ne Güneydoğu Anadolu sorunu, ne terör, ne de Kürt sorunudur. Sorun bölücülük sorunudur efendiler! Eşkıya silahla veya siyasetle senin devletine ortak olmak istiyor; senin vatanından parça koparmak istiyor; Kürdistan’ın sınırlarını çizdik, diyor. Tam da hamaset söyleminin yeridir. *Bu taleplere tek bir şekilde cevap verilebilir: Mehmetçiğin silahıyla.* Bugüne kadar olduğu gibi bundan sonra da devlete başkaldıran, devlete silah çeken karşısında Türk ordusunu bulur. Siyasi irade yalpalamazsa Türk ordusu bu işi birkaç ayda bitirir. Siyasete düşen, sonuna kadar ordunun arkasında durmaktır. şehitlerin cenaze namazlarına katılarak kendinizi mazur gösteremezsiniz. 

Siyasi irade, devlet makamları, bölücü söylemleri hiçbir şekilde müsamaha ile karşılayamaz; bölücü söylemlerin sahiplerini makamlarında ağırlayamaz. Devletin ciddiyetini ve gücünü makam sahipleri göstermeyecekse kim gösterecek? Eşkıya ne yılışık gülümsemelerle sindirilir; ne de yaptırımı olmayan parmak sallamalarla. Siz siyasiler, bölücülük karşısında gösterilmesi gereken kesin tavrı takınınız; gerekli kanuni tedbirleri alınız; sonrasını Türk askerine bırakınız! Bunu yapınız; mesele halledilir. 

Uluslararası ilişkiler mi? ABD ve AB ne der, kaygıları mı? Onlar bir şey diyecek diye her gün bunca insanımızın şehit olmasına müsaade mi edeceğiz? Memleketimize Türk milletinin yanında bir ortak kabul etmek için masaya mı oturacağız? Ne zamandan beri yabancı güçler, bir ülkenin bölünmesine yol açabilecek müdahalelerde bulunuyorlar? Bu tür müdahaleleri kabul eden ülkeler bağımsız sayılabilir mi? Yoksa zaten bağımsızlığımız elden gitti de milletten mi saklıyorsunuz? Bu kadar yılışma, bu kadar kıvrılışma, bu kadar bükülüşme bu sebeple mi? Dik durmak, millete gerçekleri anlatmak o kadar zor mu? 

Bağımlılık her şeyi yok eder. Hürriyeti, şerefi, haysiyeti, namusu... her şeyi yok eder. Ancak bağımsız bir ülkenin vatandaşları sokaklarda başları dik dolaşabilirler; şeref ve haysiyetleriyle yaşayabilirler. Ancak bağımsız bir devletin yöneticileri, makamlarında şeref ve haysiyetleriyle oturabilirler. Bağımsızlık yoksa bunların hiçbiri yoktur; o makamlarda oturmanın da bir anlamı yoktur. Ben, Türkiye’nin hala bağımsız olduğunu düşünüyorum. Eminim ki Türkiye’yi yönetenler de böyle düşünüyor.* O halde nedir bu gidip gelen kuryeler?* Nedir bu filanın veya falanın muhatap alınacağı söylentileri? Nedir bu eşkıyanın siyasi temsilcilerini ağırlamalar? Kimin, hangi makamın Türkiye’yi bu kadar güçsüz, çaresiz, zayıf göstermeye hakkı var? *Devletin gücü, bir avuç çapulcuya yetmiyor mu?* Yetmiyor mu?



...

----------


## bozok

*Başbakan'ı Kandil'e muhatap etme çabası!*


*Behiç KILIü* 
*yenicaggazetesi.com.tr* 
*Yazy Tarihi: 13/05/2009* 



Adamlarını Kandil’e göndermek yetmiyor!..

Ne olacak?..

Tüy de dikecekler!..

Bir yandan İmralı’ya postacıbaşı ayarlayacaksın!..

Ama en önemlisi...

*Ankara’yı Kandil’e muhatap kılmak!..*

Eşkıyabaşı muhatap alınsın ki proje yürüsün, büyük efendiler memnun olsun!.. üyle ya, globalizmin beklediği bu.. O *“sermaye”* niye seferber edildi?.. Bunun için edildi!..

*Peki nasıl olacak bu?..*

Kolay, Başbakan, Abdullah Gül, bazı bakanlar çağıracaklar Hasan* “abi”* yi dinleyecekler, O da devlete PKK’nın isteklerini tebliğ edecek!..

*Bu ne demek?..*

Eşkıyanın devleti masaya oturtup* “elçisini”* dinletmesi demek!.. Var mı bunun başka türlü izah tarzı!?.

*şimdi bütün numara bu..!*

Yan kuvvetler, *“dağa giden adamın”* Ankara tarafından tek tek davet edilerek dinleneceği ve durum değerlendirmesi yapılacağını yazmaya başladı!.. üyle tahmin falan da değil, öyle yazıyorlar ki, Abdullah Gül de Erdoğan da, hatta uygun görülecek bakanlar falan, *“Kandil eşkıyasının taleplerini”* dinlemeye hazırmış!.. 

Bu iktidar, bu Başbakan bu duruma yeniden fırsat verir mi?!

Yeniden diyoruz çünkü aynı *“kaynaklar”* iktidarının başlarında da Tayyip Erdoğan’a benzer biçimde yanaşmışlardı!.. O malum* “aydın”* korosunun telkinleri ile ortaya çıkan durum, PKK eşkıyasını nasıl azmanlaştırdı, sonuç malum... Başbakan, daha sonra o yolun açmazlarını işaret edip *“Tek bayrak, tek millet, tek devlet”* gibi kesin çizgileri çekmek zorunda kaldığını bilmiyor mu?!.. Dahası, *“Kürt açılımları”* başlığı ile bir devlet politikası geliştiren Türkiye, bu çerçevede PKK’nın tümüyle etkisizleşmesi temelinde niyet geliştirirken, hakim sermayenin PKK çetesini yüceltecek arayışlara girmesi, Başbakan açısından da* “garip”* karşılanmaz mı!?. O zaman bu teşebbüsün ardında bir başka *“niyet”* aranmaz mı?! 


*İyi “şeyler” ne!!?*
PKK meselesi ile ilgili aziz milletimize sunulan yeni tanım şudur...
*“İyi şeyler olacak?!”* 
İyi *“şeyler”* nedir acaba?!

En tepe *“ağız”* iyi şeyler müjdeleyip duruyor... Kendileri Mart ayında İran’a giderken söylemişti ilk olarak,* “her şeyin çok güzel”* olacağını.. Tahran’a, Bağdat’a gittiler geldiler *biz, “iyi şeyler” beklerken, eşkıyanın mayınına 10 şehit verdik kafadan!..*

Bekliyoruz *“iyi şeyler olsun”* diye, ardından öğreniyoruz ki bu *“iyi şeyleri”* imar etsin diye bel bağlanan Talabani, hem bizim Ankara’daki büyüklerimizle, hem de tüm milletimizle *“kafa”* buluyormuş!.. 

Bunu da Kandil’e ayağına *“elçi”* gönderilen eşkıyabaşından öğreniyoruz!.. Karayılan bey,* “Mam Celal sizinle eğleniyor, ne duymak isterseniz ona göre nabzınıza şerbet veriyor”* diye müjdeledi!.. (Not: Bu arada Abdullah Gül’ün iyi şeyler yapmasını beklediği öteki zat Barzani ise kendisi ile görüşmeye bile gelmemişti, hatırlatalım!)

Amaa bütün bu hal ve vaziyete karşın Gül, uçağında taşıdığı matbaa mürettebatına gene *“Yazın bakalım, bu konuda çok iyi şeyler olacak..”* diye zabıt tutturdu!.. Yani Prag dönüşü de *“İyi şeyler”* olacağını öğrendik. *“Allah korusun”* diye dua ederek bekliyoruz *“iyi”* şeyleri..!



*Baykal “iyi şeyleri” biliyor mu?!*
Gül, ahalinin başlık halinde bilmesini yeterli bulduğu *“iyi şeyleri”* acaba Baykal’a anlatmış mıdır?!. Malum Köşk’te görüştüler.. CHP Lideri de galiba Gül’ün* “iyi şeyleri*”nin kapsama alanının tümü hakkında fikir sahibi değil!..

*“Cumhurbaşkanı şifreli konuşuyor. Ne diyorsa açık söylemeli... Sayın Gül alacakaranlık konuşuyor... Açık konuşsun ki, biz de anlayalım. Anayasa’yı mı değiştireceğiz, af mı çıkartacağız...”* demesinden belli!..

Baykal haklı olarak soruyor; *“üğrenmemiz gereken şudur. Terörün bitmesi konusunda ciddi bir tablo mu var. Bitecek mi?.. Umut yaratmak için bir takım adımların atılmasını mı istiyorlar? Bunun karşılığında bizden istenen nedir?. Af, terörle mücadele yöntemi olamaz. Eğer terörle mücadelede zaman kazanmak umuduyla böyle bir af söz konusuysa, bu olmaz...”* 

Bu sözler akla,* “tepe noktalarda PKK eşkıyasına af zemini için nabız mı yoklanıyor acaba?”* sorusunu getirmiyor mu?..

Gül bir keresinde şöyle demişti Irak yönetimine; *“Kandil’i insansız alan ilan edin, gerisini biz hallederiz”*. üok iyi bir teklifti bu...

PKK diye bir olay kalmaz o zaman..

İyi şeyler mümkün olur...

...

----------


## bozok

*Hasan Cemal'i o dağa elçi gönderen kimler?*


*İsrafil K.KUMBASAR* 
*yenicaggazetesi.com.tr* 
*Yazy Tarihi: 13/05/2009* 



ABD Ankara Büyükelçiliğ’inin verdiği gizli yemeklerin baş konuklarından birisi olarak olarak tanınan ve bu yüzden *‘Ali Kemal’* ödülüne aday gösterilen Hasan Cemal’i Kandil dağına göndererek terör örgütünün elebaşısı Murat Karayılan ile görüştüren odaklar, yeni bir *‘ihanet senaryosu’* ile kamuoyunun karşısına çıktılar.

Senaryoyu yazanlar, bu kez *‘Cumhurbaşkanlığı’* makamında oturan zatı başrole yerleştirdiler.

*‘Tarihi fırsat’* diplomasisi sanki üankaya’dan yürütülüyor, *‘Başbakanlık’* makamını işgal eden zat, sanki işin içerisinde değilmiş, olup bitenlerden hiçbir haberi yokmuş gibi bir hava yayıyorlar.

*‘Gazeteci-yazar’* kisvesi altında malum medyanın köşebaşlarını tutan şakşakçılar, geri dönülmez bir şekilde ülkeyi *‘bölünme’* noktasına sürükleyecek olan gelişmeleri, *‘yumuşama dönemi’* olarak kamuoyuna sunmaya çalışıyorlar.

Peki ülkede akan kan sona mı erdi?

Değişen ne oldu?

* * *

Bölücü örgütün elebaşısı Murat Karayılan, düz ovada gönüllü sözcülüğünü üstlenen Hasan Cemal kardeşine aynen şöyle dedi:

*- “PKK eskiden bağımsız Kürt devleti isterdi. Bu geçmişte kaldı. Bakın biz artık demokratik özerk Kürdistan diyoruz. Bu, devletin üniter yapısını da bozmayan bir çözümdür. Mahalli İdareler Kanunu değişir, yerel yönetimler güçlendirilir. Sonra sıra Kürt kimliğiyle ilgili kültürel haklara ve kimilerinin af olarak anladığı toplumsal uzlaşma projesine gelir. Gönüllü birlikteliği yansıtacak yeni bir anayasada uzlaşmaktır.”* 

De buyurun da bu cümleleri tercüme edin.

En ahmak insana sorun, özerkliğin *‘tam bağımsızlığa’* giden yolda *‘ilk adım’* olduğunu bilir.

*‘Dağda’* başvurduğu terörist yöntemler ile hiçbir sonuç alınamayacağını anlayan PKK, artık taktik değiştirerek* ‘ovada’* konuşlandırdığı siyasi uzantıları vasıtası ile *‘sınırları’* çizip, nihai hedefine doğru adım adım ilerliyor.


* * *

Duyduk ki daha önce Bush ve Barzani ile birlikte bir *‘Terörle Mücadele Koordinatörlüğü’* oluşturup büyük başarılara imza atan AKP iktidarı, şimdi de *‘Terörle Mücadele Müsteşarlığı’* adı altında yeni bir mekanizma kuruyormuş.

Kurulda, *‘bir müsteşar’, ‘iki müsteşar yardımcısı’, ‘altı daire başkanı’* ve *‘uzmanlardan’* oluşan *‘90’dan fazla’* personel istihdam edilecekmiş. 

81 vilayette de *‘Sosyal Etüt ve Proje Müdürü’* atanacakmış.

Koca koca adamlar, Türkiye’yi kurtardılar, şimdi de müsteşarın ve personelin maaşının *‘kaç para’* olacağını düşünüyorlar.

Bak, bak, bak.

Bunların derdi terörü bitirmek falan değil.

1-) Devletin sırtından yeni bir ‘istihdam’ imkanı yaratarak, kendilerinden olan bir kaç kişiyi daha yüksek ücretle iş sahibi yapmak.

2-) İstihbarat kaynaklarını birarada toplayarak* ‘daha etkin’* bir yönlendirmeye gitmek.


* * *

*“Bütün TSK’yı göndersek Kandil’i temizleyemeyiz”* diyen Genelkurmay Başkanları’nın, örgütün taleplerini *‘yeni bir önerisi’* imiş gibi mevcut yöneticilere tavsiye eden Encümen-i Daniş üyelerinin, *‘ülkenin er geç bölüneceğine’* inandıklarını söyleyen *‘vatansever’* stratejistlerin, *‘Apo’nun avukatlarının’* ellerini sıkıp sırtlarını okşayan *‘çok milliyetçi’* muhalefet liderlerinin olduğu bir ülkede millet kime güvenecek? 

Kime?

...

----------


## bozok

*"Açılım" diye diye!* 


*üzcan YENİüERİ* 
*[email protected]* 
*Yazy Tarihi: 13/05/2009* 


Son zamanlarda herkesin ağzında bir *“açılım”* lafıdır, gidiyor. En büyük açılım Kıbrıs’ta Annan Planı’nın büyük bir çoğunluk tarafından kabul edilmesiyle başlamıştı. Sonra Kıbrıs’ta köprüler yıkıldı, kapılar açıldı. Sıra, Türkiye’ye yönelik PKK terörünü destekleyen Kuzey Irak’taki Barzani yönetimini muhatap alarak bir açılım yapmaya gelmişti. O da *“hamdolsun”* gerçekleştirildi. Ardından Ermenistan’la olan ilişkilerin normalleştirilmesi ve kapıların açılmasına sıra gelmişti. Obama’nın Türkiye ziyaretinin arkasından, 24 Nisan konuşmasından ise birkaç saat önce Ermenistan’la da böyle bir açılım apar topar gerçekleştirildi. 
Açılımlar Kürtçe* “TRT 6”* ile hayata geçirildi. Nazım Hikmet’in vatandaşlığının iadesiyle ivme kazandı. Alevi yurttaşlara yönelik sözde açılımlarla zirveye vurdu. Süreç içerisinde iktidar 1 Mayıs’ı bayram, Taksim’i de makul koşullu miting alanı yaparak devam etti. 

*Açılımın iktidar ve destekçileri için tek bir anlamı vardır: Taviz.* Kastedilen açılım devletten, milletin birliğinden, ülkenin bütünlüğünden, tarihten ve milli çıkarlardan taviz anlamına geliyor. Söz gelimi: Kıbrıs’ta Maraş’ı Rumlar’a vermek, asker çekmek ya da Türk limanlarını Rumlara açmak, onların nezdinde yeni bir açılımdır. Patriği *“ekümen”* olarak kabul etmek ve Ruhban okulunu açmak, azınlık haklarında açılım üstüne açılım yapmaktır. Kürdü ve Alevi’yi *“azınlık”* olarak kabul etmek ise AB için Lozan’ı sömen altı eden çağdaş bir açılımdır. Ermenilerden* “özür”* dilemek, sınırları açmak ya da sözde *“soykırımı”* tanımak ise tarihi bir açılımdır. Hele hele Kuzey Irak’taki terör destekçisi Barzani yönetimini tanımak, tam anlamıyla açılımın kendisidir.


*PKK’ya açılanlar!*
Son zamanlarda açılımın ibresi Kandil’e döndü. Hasan Cemal, Kandil’e çıktı. Murat Karayılan adlı teröristin söylediklerinden ne tür bir açılım istediğini, dizi halinde köşesinde sayıp, döktü: *“PKK eski PKK değil”*miş, *“Silahlı mücadele artık meşru savunma çizgisinde”*ymiş. Bu açılımlar, Hasan Cemal’in ardından Ertuğrul üzkök’ü büyük bir iştahla harekete geçirdi. üzkök, bir buçuk yıl önce Genelkurmay Başkanlığı’na başvurduğunu, *“İmralı’da Abdullah ücalan ile görüşmek istediğini”* bildirerek, ücalan’ın* “postacılığını”* yapmaya hazır olduğunu ilan etmiş. üzkök’ü bu kadar heyecanlandıran husus, Murat Karayılan’ın, sorunun çözümü için Kandil, İmralı ve DTP’den sonra içinde *“İlter Türkmen, Hasan Cemal gibi kişilerin bulunduğu bir akil insanlar heyeti”*nde yer almak isteği olmalı. Kısacası gazetecisinden, siyasetçisine PKK lehine açılım yapmayan kalmamış. Türkiye’deki PKK terörünün neden bitirilemediğini, aslında Karayılan’ın bu işaretinden anlamak mümkündür.

Eski Genelkurmay Başkanı Büyükanıt’ın bir zamanlar* “BBG evi”* olarak nitelediği Kandil’le ilgili olarak* “Askerle Kandil’in işgali zor”* anlamına gelen sözleri de bir çeşit açılım olarak algılanmıştır. İçişleri Bakanı Beşir Atalay ise* “Sorunun çözümü için konjonktür, iç ve dış etkenler şu an her zamankinden daha müsaittir.../...İlelebet terörle yaşamayı değil, terörsüz bir hayat istiyoruz. Güçlü bir siyasi irade ile bu mümkündür. İnsan hayatını koruma adına ne gerekiyorsa onu yapacağız”* demiştir. 

İyi de Sayın Bakan, Kıbrıs’ta, Irak’ta, Ermenistan kapısında barış adına, açılım adına ne gerekiyorsa fazlasını yaptınız. Hangi sonucu aldınız? *“üözümsüzlük çözüm değildir”* diyerek başladığınız hangi sorunu çözüp gündemden düşürdünüz? ünce onu açıklayın! Siyasetin temenniden ve iyi niyetten öte bir anlamı vardır.* “Açılım”* diye diye birileri, devlet ile PKK’ya Rus ruleti oynatmaya çalışıyor. Bu durumda silahın kimin şakağında patlayacağı hiç de belli değildir.

...

----------


## bozok

*Bölücü terörün adını siz koyun* 


*Sadi SOMUNCUOğLU* 
*yenicaggazetesi.com.tr* 
*Yazy Tarihi: 13/05/2009* 


Bu ne biçim başlık demeyin. Böyle şeyler oluyor. Hatırıma şu örnek geldi. ünlü Türk musikisi üstadı Hüseyin Sadettin Arel *“Türk Musikisi Kimin?”* adını verdiği kitabına, *“Türk Musikisi Kimin?*” sorusuyla başlıyor. Sonra da, cevabı sorunun içinde değil mi diyordu.

*Bölücü teröre ad arama* da buna benziyor. 30 yıldır adı belliydi, ama son zamanlarda görülen lüzum üzerine değişti.* Artık yeni adı*, PKK’nın dediği gibi* “Kürt sorunu” oldu*. şimdi sıra *“Kürt Sorunu”* nun çözümünde. Bunun için, önümüzde tarihi bir fırsat varmış. Cesur adımların atılması gerekiyormuş. Haydi hayırlısı diyelim.

* * *

Bu yeni resmi ad üzerinde biraz durmalıyız. ünce* “sorun”* nedir, ona bakalım. Bir ülkede etnik veya benzeri bir sorunun olabilmesi için, devletin ve toplumun bunlara ayırım uygulaması gerekir. Bizde böyle bir durum yok. Bin yıldır da, bugün de bu böyle. Ama tam tersi olan, etnik/ırkçı ayırımcılık, hatta bölücülük var. Bunun adı, *“Kürt sorunu”* değil, ırkçı bölücülüktür. ünümüzdeki sorun bundan ibarettir.

Dünyanın hiçbir devleti, insan haklarıyla ilgili hiçbir sözleşmesi ırkçılığı kabul etmez. üünkü devleti bir millet kurar, buna da milli/ulusal devlet denir. Zamanımızda geçerli olan da budur. Milletin içinde ırk, dil, din gibi gruplarının olması bu gerçeği değiştirmez. Zira bunların hepsi de milletin eşit bireyleridirler. 

Tarihi fırsat olarak gösterilen terörü çözmek için atılacak adımlar bellidir. Yıllardır ABD, AB, Barzani, PKK ve DTP tekrarlayıp duruyor. Bunlar; 

1- Genel af çıkarılması. 
2- Egemenliğin TBMM’de paylaşılması için iki dilli, iki kimlikli rejime geçilmesidir. 

Bunun devletler hukukundaki adı; *egemenliğin ikiye bölünmesi*dir. Yani bir bölününce iki oluyor. Başka bir ifade ile milli/ulusal devlet yıkılıp, yerine ortaklık devleti geliyor. Terörist başının üniter yapıyı bozmadan dediği çözüm budur. Türkiye yine TBMM’den, Ankara’dan yönetilecek, ama egemen güç iki olacak. Bu birinci aşamadır, şimdilik* “özerk bölge”* olmayacaktır. Irak’ta yapılanın bir bölümü gibi.

Böylece bin yıllık egemenliğe son verilecektir.

* * *

Dikkat edilirse son zamanlarda bölücülük tedavülden kaldırıldı, sadece terör kaldı. *üözülecek olan da bölücülük değil, terör oldu.* Tam bu noktada Başbakan’ın Ermenistan sınırının açılması için söylediğini hatırlayalım. üzetle; “İşgal oldu, sınır kapandı. Sebep işgaldir. Sebep kalkmadan netice kalkar mı? diyor. üok doğru bir mantık. İyi de, bölücülük sebep, terör sonuç olduğuna göre, sebep kalkmadan terör nasıl kalkacak? Aynı mantık burada niçin yok?

Terörü etkisiz kılmak için ABD ve Irak’la, (Barzani-Talabani dahil) anlaşıldığı söyleniyor. Hatta ABD askeri güçlerinin Kandile yığınak yaptığı haberleri var. Diyelim ki bunlar doğru ve iyi. Ancak, sonuç olan terörü doğuran ” sebep “, yani PKK’nın bölücü istekleri yapılarak bu gerçekleştirilecekse, bu terörün zaferi demek değil mi?

Bu kargaşada bir de *” açılım “*dan söz ediliyor.*Rumlara ” açılım “, Ermenilere ” açılım “, Barzani’ye ” açılım “, bölücü teröre ” açılım.* *“ Kısaca, kim ki, topraklarımıza göz koymuş, ilaç olarak ” açılım “ yapalım deniliyor.* Bu da yetmezse sıradaki, *” Demokratikleşme, eşitlik, özgürlük “* devreye girer. Hasılı yüz yıllık bir oyundur gidiyor.

*Sonuç:* üözüyoruz veya çözdük diyenler bir daha düşünmeli. *üözülen kim, çözülen ne?* Bu yolda atılacak her adım, verilecek her taviz çözümün değil çözümsüzlüğün, kaosun, keşmekeşin bütün ülkeye yayılması demektir. Akan kan azalmaz artar. 

Ama bilinen gerçek çözümü tekrarlayalım. Bölücü teröristler silahı bırakıp, Türk adaletine teslim olduklarında, sömürgecilerin oyunu bozulacak ve ülke kardeşçe çözüme ulaşacaktır. Bu çözüm, bu vatan üzerinde yaşayan herkes için, hatta ülkesine ihanet gafletine düşürülmüş bölücüler için de en iyisidir. Bunun dışında yol yoktur. 


...

----------


## bozok

*CUMHURİYET'TEN HASAN CEMAL'E AğIR ELEşTİRİ*
** 

 

Cumhuriyet Gazetesi’nden* Güray üz*, Milliyet Gazetesi yazarı Hasan Cemal’in Kandil Dağı’nda yaptığı röportajı değerlendiren *“Balbay’ın Günahı”* başlıklı bir yazı yazdı. üz’ün ifade ettiğine göre hükümet dolaylı yollarla PKK ile masaya oturmak istiyordu. Bu nedenle Hasan Cemal’i aracı olarak kullanıyordu. 

PKK’nın Hasan Cemal’i aracı olarak kabul etmesinin nedeni ise Cemal’in fikirlerini kendine yakın bulması idi. Güray öz, PKK ile barış tartışılırken Mustafa Balbay gibi aydınların cezaevine atılmasını eleştirdi.

İşte üz’ün o yazısı:

”Kandil söyleşisi ile ya da röportajı mı demeliyim, Hasan Cemal’in önemli bir gazetecilik başarısına imza attığını birkaç kişi dışında hemen herkes kabul ediyor. Kuşku yok bu üzerinde durulması gereken bir“başarı”dır. Bir kere Kandil’de görüşülen kişi öyle sıradan bir kişi değildir. Türkiye’de nüfusun önemli bir bölümünün, aynı zamanda pek çok devletin, ama en önemlisi Türk devletinin terör örgütü olarak kabul ettiği bir örgütün lideri. Devlet bütün güçleriyle onun peşinde, bulunduğu yeri bombalıyor, yakalansa Abdullah ücalan gibi yargılanacak ve mahkÃ»m edilecek. Böyle kişilerle yapılmış röportajlar, söyleşiler nereden baksanız* “büyük iş”*tir.

*Ama yine de bu röportaj irdelenmeye değer.*
Röportajda öne çıkan, *“PKK ile devletin bir şekilde masaya oturması”* fikridir. Daha doğrusu terör örgütünün lideri bu görüşü savunuyor. Bunun için çeşitli formüller de öneriyor.* “Gelin PKK ile masaya oturun,diyor, olmadı, ücalan ile görüşün, o da olmadı DTP ile bir araya gelin, onu da beğenmiyorsanız, Türk ve Kürt akil adamlarla bu konuyu görüşün”* demektedir terör örgütünün lideri. *“Kürt akil adamlar”* konusunda isim zikretmiyor ama, *“Türk akil adamlar”* konusunda verdiği iki isimden birisi eski diplomat İlter Türkmen, diğeri Hasan Cemal’dir. Neden Hasan Cemal’i konuyu görüşecek akil adamlar arasında sayıyor Murat Karayılan?

üünkü Hasan Cemal’in Kürt sorunu konusundaki görüşlerini biliyor. Kendi görüşlerine yakın buluyor. Hasan Cemal, Murat Karayılan’la Kürt sorununun çözümü konusunda benzer fikirleri paylaşıyor. Ama artık burada durup,* “ne oluyoruz”* dememiz gerekiyor. Aklımıza takılan soruları sormak durumundayız.

*Bir gazeteci, İstanbul’dan kalkıp Kandil dağına terör örgütü lideriyle görüşmeye elini kolunu sallaya sallaya gidemez. Gider de, bugünkü koşullarda yani 70 bin kişinin dinlendiği koşullarda gidemez.* 

Gidebiliyorsa, bu bir yandan büyük bir başarıdır, diğer yandan da devletin izni değilse bile en azından bilgisi dahilinde gerçekleşmiştir.

*Peki kuşku nerede doğuyor? Kuşku röportaj yayımlandıktan sonra doğuyor.*
üğreniyoruz ki, devletin zirvesi de röportajdan*“etkilenmiştir”*, Hasan Cemal ile görüşmeyi düşünmektedir. O kadar ki, Hürriyet gazetesinin Genel Yayın Müdürü Ertuğrul üzkök bile *“Ben de postacı olmak istiyorum, İmralı’ya gitmek için izin istedim hala alamadım”* demektedir. Sözü uzatmayalım. İznin, bilginin ötesinde bir şeyler olabilir mi, diye soruyoruz ister istemez.

Ama benim aklıma asıl takılan Hasan Cemal’in aracılığı, elçiliğiyle Kürt sorununun çözülmesi konusu değil. Böyle çözülemeyeceği gün gibi aşikar. Kürt sorunu terör örgütü ile pazarlıkla değil, Türkiye’nin kendi Kürtlerinin durumunu, neler istediğini bilerek alacağı kararlarla çözülür. Bunlar için akil adamlara değil, devletin akil olmasına ihtiyaç vardır.

Terör örgütü lideri ile görüşmek, onunla benzer görüşleri savunmak doğal. Memlekette bol miktarda var. Nihayet görüştür.* “Terör örgütü lideri ile, şu ya da bu kişi ile görüşülemez”* de diyemez hiç kimse. Hele bir gazeteciye asla. Ama...

*İşte bundan sonrası biraz can sıkıcı.*

Siz terör örgütü lideri ile görüşüyorsunuz. Onunla benzer görüşleri savunuyor ve bunları yayımlıyorsunuz. Taha Akyol’un dediğine göre devlet ricali de sizinle görüşmek istiyor.

*Mustafa Balbay ise, zamanın kuvvet komutanlarıyla, yüksek rütbeli askerlerle o gergin günlerin gündemini görüşüyor, görüşmeleri yayımlamış bile değil, ama şimdi “üzerinde oynanmış” dediği gazetecilik notları için yargılanacağı günü bekliyor tutukevinde.* üstelik kimi meslektaşları tarafından hükmü çoktan kesilmiştir.

Biliyorum. Kestirme bir açıklamanız var bu konuda.

*“O generaller darbe yapacaklardı. Mustafa da onlarla aynı görüşleri savunuyordu” diyorsunuz.* 

*Uyduruyorsunuz, ama sizin görüşlerini “büyük bir görev duygusuyla” aktardığınız terör örgütünün lideri ne yapıyor? Güven Park’ta çiçek mi satıyor?*

*Ayıp olmuyor mu?*

*Herhalde olmuyor.* Standart çifte olunca ve zaten doğuştan yaralı hukuk değil de kurt siyaseti egemen olunca piyasaya, kimileri öznel olarak herhalde değildirler, ama nesnel olarak gazetecinin olamayacağı, olmaması gereken bir işlevi üstleniyor, devlet elçisi oluyorlar.

*Gazeteci Balbay ise devlet tutuklusudur.*
*Durum bundan ibarettir ve ibretliktir.”*



*Odatv.com*
13 Mayıs 2009

----------


## bozok

*MARDİN-PRAG HATTI* 


Türkiye Cumhuriyeti Devleti’nin bir numaralı koltuğunda oturan Cumhurbaşkanı’nın Prag yolunda gazetecilere “İster terör, ister Güneydoğu, ister Kürt meselesi deyin, *bu Türkiye’nin en önemli meselesidir.* Mutlaka halledilmesi lazımdır. Bu Türkiye’nin birinci meselesidir” demesi ile Mardin’de 44 vatandaşımızın katledilmesiyle başlayan koruculuk tartışmasının aynı zaman dilimine rastlamasını acı bir tesadüf olarak mı algılayalım, yoksa *“hazır konu açılmışken bunu da konuşmakta fayda var*” pragmatistliğine mi yatalım?


Daha 4 gün önce Cumhurbaşkanı’nın gündeminde yeni anayasa vardı. Başbakan Erdoğan’ın *“Türkiye’nin önündeki en büyük mesele yeni bir anayasadır”* demesinden ve AKP kurmaylarının hararetle yeni bit anayasa taslağı hazırlamaya girişmesinden sonra Cumhurbaşkanı da boş durmamış ve TBMM’de grubu bulunan partilerin liderlerini Köşk’e çağırıp nabız yoklamaya başlamıştı. Aradan 4 gün geçtikten sonra, bu kez de Türkiye’nin en büyük sorununun *“Kürt meselesi”* olduğunu öğrenmiş bulunuyoruz. 


Gerçi, hiç kimse “Kürt meselesi” olarak telaffuz edilen şeyin, yeni anayasa arayışlarından bağımsız olduğunu düşünemez.. *“Yerel seçimlerde Kürdistan’ın haritasını çizdik”* açıklamasını kös dinlemiş bir toplumun bireyleri olarak 44 vatandaşımızın katledilişi ile koruculuk sisteminin tartışmaya açıldığı bir ortamda Cumhurbaşkanı’nın “En büyük mesele Kürt meselesidir” diye bir *“açılım”* yapmasını da yadırgamayız. 


“İyi gelişmeler olması lazım ve olabilir. Herkes işin çok daha farkında. ünce böyle bir çalışma anlayışının olması lazımdı. Devletin içinde herkes birbiriyle çok daha açık seçik konuşuyor*. Herkes derken, asker, sivil, istihbarat, hepsi için söylüyorum.* Böyle bir ortamda iyi şeyler olur. O yüzden iyi şeyler olacak diyorum. Bir fırsat var, fırsatın kaçmaması lazım. Hem dün (önceki gün) dediğim gibi dış meselemizde, hem de bu iç meselemizde.”


Diyor Sayın Cumhurbaşkanı…

“Herkes işin çok daha farkında”ymış…

Gül’ün uçağında bulunan gazeteciler, “Cumhurbaşkanı’nın işin sadece dağdan indirme boyutuyla değil, 29 Mart seçimlerinde DTP’nin aldığı oy desteği sonucu ortaya çıkan siyasi hava ve Irak’taki gelişmeler boyutuyla da yakından ilgilendiği” gözlemini anlatıyorlar. 

Yine aynı gazetecilere göre gül, Hasan Cemal’in Milliyet gazetesinde yayımlanan ve Iraklı Kürtlerin yanı sıra, PKK’nın fiilen yöneticisi durumundaki *Murat Karayılan ile mülakatını da dikkatle izlediğini belirtiyorlar*. Hatta önümüzdeki günlerde Hasan Cemal’i Köşk’e davet edip görüş ve izlenimlerini alabilirmiş! Bu ülkenin *istihbaratçısı yok mu, askeri yok mu, stratejisti yok mu, Milli güvenlikçisi, sosyologu, bölgeyi iyi bilen memuru, görevlisi yok mu* da Cumhurbaşkanı Hasan Cemal’den fikir alma ihtiyacı hissediyor bunu bilmiyoruz. Ayrıca böyle bir niyeti gazetecilere sızdıranlar olsun, bu bilgiyi güzelce haberleştiren gazeteciler olsun ilgili herkes, böyle bir görüşmenin Hasan Cemal’i “PKK ile Türkiye Cumhuriyeti arasında aracılık yapan” bir konuma, Cumhurbaşkanı’nı da “Terör ürgütü ile dolaylı diyalog kuran cumhurbaşkanı” konumun getireceğini bilmiyorlar mı? 

Tabii ki biliyorlar…

Tıpkı, Mardin’deki köy düğününün ardından Taraf gazetesinin neden “Devlet silahıyla katliam” manşetini attığını ve “*koruculuk” tartışmasının bu manşetle birlikte başladığını bildikleri gibi…*


Tıpkı, *Türkiye’nin en büyük sorununun Kürt sorunu olduğu yinelemesi* ile anayasa değişikliği girişimlerinin birbiri ile bağlantılı süreçler olduğunu bildikleri gibi…




*yazan : Fatma Sibel YüKSEK / 13.05.2009 / kentgazetesi.com*

----------


## bozok

*Devlet bu konuda tekvücuttur!?* 

*“İyi şeyler olacak”* korosuna ketum kişiliği ile tanınan İçişleri Bakanı Beşir Atalay da katıldı.

Cumhurbaşkanı Abdullah Gül ve Başbakan Erdoğan’ın ardından açıklama yapan Atalay, *“Kürt sorununun çözümü”* denilen şeyi kastederek, *“Bu sorunun çözümü için konjonktür, iç ve dış etkenler, şu anda her zamankinden daha müsaittir. Bunu görüyoruz ve şu anda bu konuda yapılacak çalışmalar büyük destek görmektedir. Devlet bu konuda yekvücuttur, zaten yürüyen ciddi çalışmalar vardır. Hükümet olarak bakanlık olarak ve bu yeni müsteşarlığın görevi olarak Başbakanımızın 2005 Ağustos ayında Diyarbakır’da yaptığı açıklamanın arkasındayız”* dedi.


Bütün bu gelişmeler, Hasan Cemal’in Karayılan adlı teröristle yaptığı görüşmeden sonra gerçekleşiyor. Yani, devletin politikaları artık açık açık *“Kandil’den esen rüzgarlara göre”* belirleniyor. Daha on gün önce 11 askerimizin terör örgütünün hain saldırısıyla şehit edildiğini, devletin zaafa düştüğü bir noktada *“milletvekili”* kisvesini kapıvermiş birinin *“29 Mart seçimleriyle Kürdistan’ın haritasını çizdik”* dediğini unutmuş gibiyiz.


Beşir Atalay’ın vurguladığı bu *“Devlet bu konuda yekvücuttur”* tespitindeki şartların ne zaman oluştuğunu kamuoyu gözden kaçırmış gibi görünüyor. üyle ya, daha 13 gün önce Genelkurmay Başkanı İlker Başbuğ, *“terörle mücadelenin kararlılıkla devam edeceğini”* vurgulamıştı. Abdullah Gül’ün *“Kürt sorunu”* dediği şeye İlker Başbuğ *“PKK varlığının etkisizleştirilmesi”*, İçişleri Bakanı Atalay *“Adına ne derseniz deyin”*, Ankara basını *“Devletin artık PKK’yı hesaba katması”* diyor…


*“Kürt sorunun çözümü”* ile *“PKK varlığının etkisizleştirilmesi”* birbirinden o kadar farklı şeyler ki. Keza,* “adına ne derseniz deyin”* ile *“devlet PKK’yı hesaba katmaya başladı”* da öyle..

*“Kürt sorununun çözümü”* dediğiniz vakit, Abdullah Gül veya Beşir Atalay gibi 11 şehidin kırkı dolmadan *“Kürt sorunu Türkiye’nin en önemli sorunudur”* diye demeçler vermek veya *“Kürtçe sokak isimleri iade edilecek”* şeklinde *“müjdeler”* vermek durumundasınız. Buna karşılık, sorunun adını *“PKK varlığının etkisizleştirilmesi”* olarak koyuyorsanız, örneğin bir Almanya’nın Bader-Meinhoff örgütünü çökertmesine benzer bir yol ve yöntemleri de benimsemelisiniz demektir. Veya en azından İspanya’nın *ETA terörü* ile nasıl mücadele ettiğine kafa yormuşsunuz demektir.


Sorunun adını koyuş noktasından bakıldığında, eğer devletin kurumları kamuoyu önünde farklı, kapalı kapılar arkasında farklı kavramlar kullanmıyorlarsa, *ortada Beşir Atalay’ın söylediği gibi bir “Devlet yekvücuttur” durumu yok gibi görünüyor.*


Hatta hatta, ortada bu kadar terörle mücadele birimi varken, heyecanla bir de *“Terör Müsteşarlığı”* kurmak insana *“istim arkadan gelir”* zihniyeti içerisinde devlet içinde bir uyum ve çözüm zemini hazırlamaya çalışıldığını düşündürüyor.


Cumhurbaşkanı, Başbakan ve İçişleri Bakanı’nın *“İyi şeyler olacak”* şeklindeki müphem açıklamaları ile *“Bakın bir de Terörle Mücadele Müsteşarlığı kurduk”* pazarlaması; ortada MGK gibi, Terörle Mücadele Yüksek Kurulu gibi üst düzey kurum ve kuruluşlar dururken Kandil Dağı’ndaki teröristin bir gazeteci vasıtasıyla gönderdiği mesajlara *“sevindirik”* olmak, bırakın* “devlet içinde yekvücut kararlılık ve planlamayı”* devletin var olup olmadığını bile düşündürecek bir şeydir.


*yazan : Fatma Sibel YüKSEK / kentgazetesi.com / ( 13.05.2009 18:00:44 )*

----------


## bozok

*'Tarihi Fırsat'ta top Genelkurmay'da* 


üzerimize bir anda yağmur gibi *“tarihi fırsatlar”* ve *“çözüm paketleri”* yağmaya başladı.

*13 askerin şehit edilmesi, ardından koruculuk sistemini tartışmaya açtıran garip bir katliam ve PKK terör örgütü elebaşlarından Murat Karayılan’ın Hasan Cemal vasıtasıyla gönderdiği mesajlar… Bu mesajların “devlet katında” gözle görülür bir heyecan yaratması, Hasan Cemal’in bir anda “gayrı resmi özel temsilci” statüsü kazanması…*

Heybede bekletildiği anlaşılan ve Kürdoloji Enstitüsü açılması, Kürtçe seçmeli ders, köy ve çocuk isimlerine serbestlik gibi *“çözüm fişekleri”* içeren paketlerin açılıp saçılıvermesi. Gizemli gizemli gülümseyen ve *“iyi şeyler olacak”* diyerek mutlu bir şekilde başlarını sallayan devlet yetkilileri… Bir yandan anayasa değişikliği tartışmalarını, diğer yandan Ergenekon operasyonlarını sıcak tutma telaşları…

Bütün bu hızlı, karmaşık ve birbirinden kopukmuş gibi algılanmaya müsait sürecin nirengi noktasında Hasan Cemal’in Kandil’de yaptığı görüşme duruyor. *“Mülakat”* veya *“röportaj”* diyemiyoruz; çünkü bu randevuda *“gazetecilik”* faaliyetini aşan farklı bir siyasi misyon var. *Adı “Kürt sorunu” olarak konulmak istenen ateşten gömlek, Türkiye Cumhuriyeti Devleti açısından ne zaman kritik bir dönemece girse, Kandil Dağı’na (önceki yıllarda Bekaa Vadisi’ne) önce bir “gazeteci” gönderilir.*

*1980’li ve 90’lı yıllarda bugün Hasan Cemal’e düşmüş olan görevi Fatih Altaylı, Doğu Perinçek ve Yalçın Küçük ifa etmişlerdi.* Bu *“gazetecilerin”* üzerinde nedense hep PKK’lıların giysisine benzeyen, üzerinde mermi cepleri bezeli yelekler olur. Röportaj yaptıkları sözde liderle de samimi fotoğraflar çektirirler.

Geçmişte böyle bir *“gazetecilik misyonu”* yerine getirip de şimdi Ergenekon davasının tutuklu sanıkları arasında bulunan İşçi Partisi Genel Başkanı Doğu Perinçek’e savunması sırasında savcılar ücalan ile yaptığı o meşhur görüşmeyi sordular. Perinçek’in tezi *“İsyancı Kürt hareketleri ile Mustafa Kemal de temas kurmuştur; bu devletin sorunu çözme kararlılığı ve gücünü gösteren bir şeydir”* şeklinde özetlenebilecek bir açıklama şeklindeydi.

*“Kürt ve Türklerin Birlikte ürgütlenmesi”* adlı bir parti belgesi, bugün Ergenekon davasının delilleri arasında yer alıyor. Diyeceğimiz, aslında ücalan’ın *“demokratik cumhuriyet”* teziyle örtüşen bu belge İşçi Partisi’ni Ergenekon sanığı konumuna getirirken, şimdi aynı adımlar bir başka *“gazeteciye”* attırılıyor. Aynı şekilde, basında ücalan’la yapılmış en sansasyonel görüşmelerden birini gerçekleştirmiş olan Yalçın Küçük de bugün Ergenekon şüphelileri arasında. Muhtemelen, üçüncü iddianamede sanık olarak karşımıza çıkacak.

*şimdi hepimiz kamuoyunda soru işaretleri oluşturan bu ani çıkışlar konusunda AKP’ye kızıyoruz ama devlet bu oyunu hep oynadı. Gerçi, terör örgütü ile masaya oturma konumuna hiç bu kadar yaklaşılmamıştı ama bu oyun yıllardır çevrilip çevrilip oynandı.* ünceki yıllarda Amerikan ordusu böyle büyük bir savaş gücüyle bölgede değildi. üekiç Güç’ün gölgesinde bazı adımlar atılmak istendi. Bu kez, sosyal ve siyasal tedbirler içeren heyecan verici paketlerle birlikte sunuluyor.

*Siyasiler bu ettikleri lafların, altına girdikleri taahütlerin ne kadar ve nereye kadar arkasında durur bilinmez. Ancak, İçişleri Bakanı Beşir Atalay’ın önceki gün yaptığı açıklamada bazı şifreler gizli. “Devlet bu konuda yekvücuttur” dedi Atalay…*

Gül, Erdoğan ve Beşir Atalay’ın işaret ettikleri *“çözüm”* ile Genelkurmay Başkanı İlker Başbuğ’un dillendirdi, *“çözüm”* pek de birbirini çağrıştırmıyor.

*Yarın Genelkurmay Başkanlığı Basın Sözcüsü Tuğgeneral Metin Gürak’ın haftalık bilgilendirme toplantısı var. Devletin sivil katında aniden ortaya çıkan bu “tarihi fırsat” heyecanının cihet-i askeriyedeki yansıması kendisine mutlaka sorulacaktır.*İçişleri Bakanı *“Devletin bu konuda yekvücut olduğunu”* söylerken belli ki Ordu-Hükümet birlikteliğini ima etti.

*Gürak’ın yarın vereceği cevap önemli.*


yazan : *Fatma Sibel YüKSEK / 14.05.2009 / kentgazetesi.com*

----------


## bozok

*Fırsat nedir?*



Barış fırsatından ilk söz eden Murat Karayılan... Hasan Cemal’in 5 Mayıs’ta yayımlanan röportajında *“Barış fırsatı bu defa kaçmasın”* diyor... 7 Mayıs’ta DTP lideri Ahmet Türk Cumhurbaşkanı Abdullah Gül ile görüşüyor. Gül iki gün sonra* “Tarihi fırsat”*tan söz ediyor... O *“Tarihi fırsat”*ın ne olduğunu ise hala kimse bilmiyor. 

Nasıl bir fırsat doğdu? PKK silah mı bırakıyor? Yok canım. Bakınız Murat Karayılan ne diyor:

*“PKK silah bıraksın söylemi havaya, yani boşa sıkılmış bir kurşundur. Silah bıraksın demenin bir anlamı yok. ünce oturalım, konuşalım.”* 

*Oturup ne konuşulacak?* Hangi ön- koşullar üzerinde pazarlık edilecek? Karayılan’ın söylediklerini Ahmet Türk biraz daha açık şekilde 27 Nisan’da Taraf gazetesinde yayımlanan röportajında anlatıyor:

*“Kürt halkının kimlik hakları anayasayla güvence altına alınmalı. Yeni anayasa yapılmalı ve bu anayasa, Türkiye’de farklılıkların bir zenginlik olduğunu kabul eden bir ruhla ve mantıkla hazırlanmalı. Türk vatandaşlar hangi hakka sahipse Kürt vatandaşlar da aynı haklara sahip olmalı. Demokratik özerklik projesi çerçevesinde yerel yönetimler güçlendirilmeli ve bölgeler kendi ihtiyaçlarına göre ekonomi, sosyal ve eğitim konularında kararlar alabilmeli. Kürtçe eğitim yapan okullar açılabilmeli...”*

*Türk özetle... Anayasa’yı değiştirin, Kürtleri kurucu ortak kabul edin, Kürtçe dilde eğitim başlatın, bize yerel özerklik verin, diyor...* Af talebi de var arada... Ama belirli bir zamanda terörü sonlandırma vaadi yok. Bunlar Türkiye’nin bir savaşta yenilmeden kabul edemeyeceği koşullar... üstelik bu koşullar buram buram federasyon ya da bağımsızlık hazırlığı kokuyor.

Bu arada Murat Karayılan’ın 29 Mart sonrasında Fırat Haber Ajansı’na verdiği röportajda ABD’nin kendileriyle ilgili bir tasfiye planı yapmasından yakındığını ekleyelim.* PKK sıkışmış durumda. Ankara ise adeta PKK’nın özveri ve lütufta bulunduğu havası yayıyor...* İzlemiyorlar gelişmeleri...



*M. AşIK / 14.05.2009 / MİLLİYET*

----------


## bozok

*Açık olun, ‘sorun’ ne, anlatın*


*Doğan Heper*
*MİLLİYET GZT.*
*14 Mayıs 2009*



*Kürt sorunu. Açılım. üözüm.*

*Tekrar ediyoruz. Bunlar ne anlama geliyor? “Açın da anlayalım”, diyenler haksız mı?*

ünce şunu belirtelim, Kürt kökenliler ile Kürtçüleri ayırmak lazım.
72 milyonun içinde Kürt kökenliler gibi diğer kökenlerden gelenler de vardır ve bu 72 milyon kaynaşmış, Türk üst kimliğinde birleşen büyük bir devlet oluşmuştur. İşte şimdi dış ve iç düşmanlar bu 72 milyonluk büyük gücü parçalamak istiyorlar. Bunun içinde en mühim, en elverişli yol etnik farklılıkları, dinsel ve mezhepsel farklılıkları tahrik etmek, kullanmaktır.
şimdi Türkiye için yapılan budur. Kürt Kökenlileri tahrik etmek ve büyük, güçlü Türkiye’yi iç işleriyle uğraşır hale getirmek, zayıflatmaktır.
Bu oyuna halkımızın çok büyük kısmı gelmeyecektir. Bazı yöneticiler, siyasiler oy ve iktidar hesabıyla, bazı sözde aydınlarımız da çeşitli menfaatler için bu oyunda rol alsalar da.

* * *

Evet, başa dönelim ve soralım. *“Kürt sorunu” nedir?* Açsanıza, bu üst başlığın altını doldursanıza.

Ayrı bir devlet mi? İki bölgeli ve iki toplumlu bir devlet mi? Anayasa’da, kurucu iki toplum olduğunu belirtmek mi?

İki resmi dil mi? Ne, ne?* “Kürt sorunu”* diyenler, bunu korkmadan, çekinmeden cevaplamalı, açıklamalı.

Cumhurbaşkanı da olsa sıradan bir vatandaş da olsa cevaplamalı, *“Kürt sorunu”* ne ifade ediyor?

*Yoksa maksat alıştıra alıştıra bölücülük mü?*

* * *

*“Biz 72 milyon kardeşiz”* dedik. Bu palavra değil. Bu entegrasyondur. 
Yıllardır etnik kimliğe dayanan PKK terörü var, gencecik çocuklarımız öldürülüyor ama buna rağmen bütün büyük şehirlerimizde entegrasyon var, kardeşçe yaşanıyor.

Güneydoğu’ya bu ülke vatandaşlarından alınan verginin çoğu akıtılıyor. Kimse çıt çıkarmıyor. 

Güneydoğulu işadamlarının çoğu batıda yatırımı tercih etse de ses çıkaran yok. 

Güneydoğu’da ben gördüm, şehirler çok güzel, düzgün, yani yaşanılabilir halde. Ben genç olsam oralarda yerleşebilirdim. İnsanların kanı sıcak. İstanbul’dakilerden farkı yok.

Onlar bu ülkede cumhurbaşkanı, milletvekili, başbakan, bakan olabiliyorlar. Zaten aksi düşünülemez. Bazı isyanlar sebebiyle kısıtlanan bir kısım özgürlüklerde de yumuşama oldu. Bölge halkı uzun süredir istediği gibi hareket ediyor, dil, yayın kısıtlaması yok.

*“Kürdistan’ın sınırlarını belirledik”* diyen *DTP’li milletvekillerine rağmen.* 

üocukları açlık grevi eylemine zorlayan *DTP’ye rağmen.*

*“Bu anayasa Türktür”* diyen DTP milletvekili *Emine Ayna’ya rağmen.*

* * *

Kürt kökenliler bilmeli ki, *Barzani’ye, Talabani’ye, PKK ve DTP’ye rağmen* onlar 72 milyonun içindedir ve bu 72 milyon kardeştir.
Bu bütünlüğü artık kimse bozamayacaktır.


*HER YANI KORKU SARDI*
Korku her yanı sardı. Hapistekilere baktıkça korkmamak mümkün mü?
Bakın, 5.5 ay sonra serbest bırakıldı diye sevinen var. Ben korkunun her yanı sardığını yalnız bundan anlıyor değilim. şu veya bu sebeple bir araya gelindiğinde “Yerin kulağı var” diye sıradan eleştiriden bile uzak durulmasından anlıyorum.
Ne günlere kaldık, değil mi?


*PKK GİBİ*
*Karayılan hep aynı*
“Amacımız, Kürtlerin eşit ve özgür yaşamasıdır.
şimdi silah bırakırsak her şey çok daha beter olur bizim açımızdan.
PKK, 1984’te Eruh ve şemdinli baskınlarıyla silahlı mücadele başlatmamış olsaydı, büyük ihtimalle biterdi Kürtler.

Kürt sorunu bizden sorulur, bu sorun çözülecekse ancak bizimle çözülür.
PKK’nın üstüne gelmek, PKK’yı dışlamak, Kürt sorununda çözümsüzlüğe oynamaktır.

PKK bitmez, hem doğa hem kitleye dayanır.

Bakın, biz artık *demokratik özerk Kürdistan* diyoruz.

Silah bırakılsın demenin bir anlamı yok, önce oturalım, konuşalım.”

Bu sözler Karayılan’ın.

Ben Hasan Cemal’in röportajından aldım.

Bu sözlerde yeni bir şey var mı?

Bence yok.

PKK “eski hamam eski tas”.

*Yani, meydan okumaya devam.*

*“Kuvvet haktır”* diyenlerin haklı olduğunu burada görüyoruz.

*Türkiye Cumhuriyeti kuvvetliyse Karayılan susar, kuvvetsizse konuşur.*

*Bana göre Ankara en kuvvetsiz günlerini yaşıyor.*

Nasıl olmasın ki, bakın, askerlerin en büyüğü yıllardır telefonlarının dinlendiğini ve Kandil’i almanın hayal olduğunu açıklıyor, güçsüzlüğü adeta itiraf ediyor.


...

----------


## bozok

*Rabbena, hep bana ne bu PKK!..* 



*Behiç KILIü* 
*yenicaggazetesi.com.tr* 
*Yazy Tarihi: 15/05/2009* 



Eşkıya çetesi otuz yıllık encamı içerisinde ne zaman* “tükenişe”* girmişse, bir *“barış süreci”* dümeni tutturup yakasını kurtarmıştır!.. Türkiye, batının da baskısı ile birkaç kez bu tezgaha düşmüş, eşkıya çetesine karşı takibi gevşetmiş, düşmana toparlanma, yeniden saldırı için kemik tutma fırsatı vermiş ağır faturalar ödemiştir.. Eşkıya bu fırsatlardan yararlanarak Türkiye’nin bir çok yerleşim merkezine, belediye yönetimlerini ele geçirme biçiminde postu serebilmişse temel sebep işte bu gaflettir.. Ve tabii Meclis’te üs tutma da bu durumun sonucudur...

İşte böyle böyle gelinen noktada...

*Eşkıya çetesi varlığını Türk devleti ile eşit kabul edebilecek bir cüret sergilemekte, masaya oturup pazarlıktan söz edebilmekte, Türk devletini yönetenler üzerine bile ahkam kesebilecek çıkıntılıklar yapabilmektedir..*

Tabii bunda çetenin en büyük yardakçısı olarak ortaya çıkan, geleneksel sermaye ağalarının kontrol ettikleri matbuat aracılığı ile verdikleri destek de ilgi çekicidir!..

üetenin beyanlarına, bu beyanların medyada geniş alan bulmasına bakınız..

Tam bir *“yüz verdik deliye geldi etti halıya!..”* talepleri ile PKK’nın Türk devletine adeta *“teslim ol, ülkeyi bana terk et!”* çağrılarını okuyoruz!.. Matbuat içine yerleştirilen Truva atları, her satırda dozajı artırarak, Kandil reklamları çerçevesinde* “teslimiyetin faziletlerine!”* Türk milletini iknaya zorluyorlar!..

Böyle bir tabloyu takip eder durumdayız!..



*Sahnedeki oyun!..*
Bir yutturmaca tiyatronun ortasındayız.. *Oyunun adı “İyi şeyler olacak!”* Ne olacağını, olması istenenlere bakınca neresi* “iyidir”* anlamak zor!..

Mesela, keseri hep PKK’ya yontmayı marifet bilip, kendisini demokrasi havarisi diye kabul ettirme çabasındaki Ahmet Türk adlı kişi, koruculara şöyle çağrıda bulunuyor; *“Gelin daha onurlu ve barış içerisinde bir yaşam için silahlarınızı bırakın, silahsız, şiddetsiz bir toplumsal yaşama dahil olun.”* 

Korucuya silah bırak diye, faziletli yol tarif eden Bay Türk, aynı çağrıyı eşkıya çetesi için yapmasını isteyenlere kem küm ediyor!..

Sıkı mı *“PKK silah bıraksın”* desin.. Sıkı olmadığı için de tabii tam tersini yapıyorlar, mesela bunların cemaatından Leyla Zana ortalığa dökülüp* “PKK’nın, sigortaları olduğundan”* söz ediyor...

Silah sigorta!.. Sonra da cümbür cemaat ortalığa dökülüp barış dansları yapıyorlar, Türk milletinin kafa derisini istiyorlar!.. Silahla sonuç aldıklarından, Türk devletini silah zoruyla diz çöktürdüklerinden son derece eminler... Sözlerinde bu var... Kandil postacısı, eşkıyabaşına şöyle soruyor; *“PKK 1984’te Eruh ve şemdinli baskınlarıyla silahlı mücadele başlatmamış olsaydı, bu kadar kan ve gözyaşı* 
*akmamış olsaydı, Kürt siyasal hareketi barışçı yöntemlerle bugün çok daha güçlü olmaz* *mıydı?”* 

*Cevaba bakın;* *“Hayır olmazdı. Büyük ihtimalle biterdi Kürtler... Silahlı isyan büyük yıkıntılara, üzüntülere yol açtı ama bu süreçtir, Kürt gerçeğini Türkiye’de sahneye çıkaran... Bugün aramızda olmasa da, İsmail Beşikçi Hoca, şemdinli ve Eruh’la başlayan süreç için, ’Kürt teslimiyetçiliğine sıkılan kurşundur’der.”* 

*Adam soruyor; “PKK bugün önkoşulsuz, her hangi bir koşul öne sürmeksizin silah bıraksa, dağdan inse, Kürtler için daha iyi olmaz mı, Kürt siyasal hareketi daha güçlenmez mi?”* 

*Cevap, “Sanmıyorum. Bakın, DTP bu kadar oy aldı, Meclis’e girdi. Biz şimdi hiçbir şey olmadan silah bıraksak, her şey çok daha beter olur bizim açımızdan...”* 

*Olay bu kadar açık.. Karşında senin devletinden taleplerde bulunan ve elindeki silahı koz sayan bir düşman var!.. üstelik kopardığı her tavizle senin ana arteline dalan bir virüs...*



*üeteye mekan peşinde!..*
İşte böyledir durum!.. Mardin katliamını fırsat (!) sayıp* “Korucular silah bıraksın”* diye goygoya başlayan eşkıya memurları, asıl silahı bırakması gereken çetenin avukatlığını yapıyorlar.. Dediğim gibi, mecburlar, yoksa oyarlar adamı!..

Kandil’deki nöbetçi eşkıyabaşı zaten meselenin özünü de şu sözlerle anlatıyor; *“.. 6-7 bin silahlı insanı ne yapacaksınız?(PKK eşkıyalarından söz ediyor) Onlar bir yerde kazanımların, meşru savunmanın güvencesi....”* 

Anlayabiliyor musunuz konuyu?!

Leyla Zana’nın sigortalarına güvence verilecek ki barış olsun (muş)!..

...

----------


## bozok

*TERüRİZMİN POSTACILIğI!..*


*Hulki CEVİZOğLU* 
*cevizkabugu.com.tr* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 15/05/2009* 


Adına Ergenekon denen dava sürecinde neler yazılmıyor, neler?

İşin ucunun değmediği yer kalmadı. Bunlardan en önemlisi Türk 
Ordusu.

TSK ile ilgili haberlerde, ordunun darbe yapıp yapmayacağı, bölünüp bölünmediği, içindeki sızmalar, telefon dinlemeler, emekli komutanların başına gelenler ve benzeri gelişmeler yazılıyor.

Bu arada, dünyanın bile* “terör örgütü”* listesinde yer alan PKK’nın dağdaki başı Karayılan’ın *“postacılığı”* yapılıyor; mesajları Türk kamuoyuna iletiliyor, *“Bunlar muhatap alınamaz”* demesi beklenen makamlar bu mesajları ciddi ciddi tartışıyor!.. Bir başka Genel Yayın Yönetmeni ise, *“Ben de İmralı’nın -APO’nun- postacısı olurum”* diyor!.

Neler oluyor, neler?


*HANİ TERüR VE TERüRİSTİ üVMEK YASAKTI?*
Hani terör örgütü propagandası yapmak yasaktı?.. Hani onlarla işbirliği yapmak, terör ve teröristi övmek yasaktı? Yapanlar ağır cezalara çarptırılır ve toplum önünde küçük düşürülürdü?

Oysa, terör örgütü PKK olunca tam tersi oluyor. *“Teröristin postacıları”* ülkemizde çok makbul oluyor, büyük gazetecilik yapmış sayılıyor, devlet adamları bile işi ciddiye alıyor!.. Pes ki pes!..

Bu gelişmelerle ilgili olarak aslında değişen bir şey yok. şu fani ömrümüz aynı martavalları dinlemek ve yazmakla geçiyor, ona üzülüyorum.

Bakınız, tam 8,5 yıl önce (13 Ocak 2001’de), Ceviz Kabuğu programında konuşturduğum eski Deniz Kuvvetleri Komutanı Emekli Oramiral Salim Dervişoğlu neler demişti. Bunları *“Yakın Zamanlar Tarihi”* adlı kitabıma da alarak, unutulmamasını arzulamıştım. Demek ki unutulmuş.

Eski DKK Dervişoğlu, *“12 Eylül öncesi Ordu da bölünmüştü!”* demişti. 

üzetle veriyorum:

“12 Eylül’e takaddüm eden günlerdeki Türkiye’nin görünümü vahimdi. Ordu bölünmüştü, polis bölünmüştü. Güvenlik güçleri bölünmüştü, sağ ve sol diye ayrılmıştık. 

Ordunun içinde de sağcılar solcular vardı. Bunlar da dışarıdaki sivil teşekküllerin uzantıları halinde idi. En azından onlarla birlikte hareket ediyorlardı. Ordunun içinde militanları vardı bunların. 12 Eylül öncesi bunlarla da mücadele etmek zorunda kaldık biz. Bugün nasıl ordu içindeki irtica yanlılarını temizliyor, aşırı ideolojik akımlara kapılanları temizliyor, kendini bu tip şeylerden uzaklaştırmak istiyorsa, o zaman daha büyük boyutlarda biz bunlarla uğraştık. 

Bir defa şunu hiç unutmayalım. Ordu başka devletin ordusu değil. Türk ordusu. Türkiye’nin genelinde meydana gelen hastalıkların, iç bünyedeki istikrarsızlıkların orduya da aksetmesi kaçınılmaz. Başka bir unsur değil ki bu. Ama ordu bunlarla mücadele ederek kendini barındırmak ve hiyerarşik yapısını muhafaza etmek mecburiyetindedir.” 


*PKK’NIN* 
*DESTEKüİLERİ..*
Yine yıllar önce, 20 Nisan 2005’te, PKK’nın bugünkü geleceği nokta Genelkurmay Başkanı tarafından işaret edilmişti. Bugün farklı tartışmaların içindeki E. Orgeneral Hilmi üzkök, *“Yıllık Değerlendirme”* toplantısında,* “Terör örgütü, isteklerini AB vasıtasıyla dikte ettiriyor”* demişti. (Bakınız: “Ey Türk İstikbali’nin Evladı-2” adlı kitabım.)

O konuşmayı değerlendirirken şöyle yazmıştım:

*“Terör örgütünün söylemleri ‘aydın’ geçinen bir çok ‘karanlık bilim adamının’ söylemi haline geldi. Aynı yaklaşımı bazı belediye başkanları, bazı gazeteciler, bazı politikacılar, bazı işadamları, bazı üniversiteler ve bazı avukatlar gösterdi.(...)*

*PKK’nın politikacısı, işadamı, gazetecisi, belediye başkanı ve avukatı varsa, savcısı olamaz mı?..*

*Yakın gelecekte, ‘Cumhuriyeti’ korumakla görevli bir savcının, ‘terörü ve teröristi’ korur duruma geldiğini, düşünmek bile istemiyorum.”* 

* * *

*“Ne günlere kaldık”* demenin anlamı olmadığını bir kez daha yazmaktan sıkılıyorum.

...

----------


## bozok

*Sözcülük ve Gazetecilik?* 


*üzcan YENİüERİ* 
*[email protected]* 
*Yazy Tarihi: 15/05/2009* 


Türkiye’de bir takım gazeteciler birlik, bütünlük, beraberlik gibi sözcükleri kullanmamak için özel bir gayret gösteriyor. Doğal olarak da Türkiye Cumhuriyetini *“ülkesi ve milletiyle bölünmez bir bütün”* olarak gören anlayışa büyük tepki gösteriyorlar. Bunlar Türkiye’nin bütünlüğünü, bir arada yaşaması imkansız insanların zoraki birlikteliğinin ortaya çıkardığını düşünüyorlar. Cumhuriyetin herkesi* “tek tip”* kabul eden anlayış üzerine kurulduğunu bu nedenle de yanlış olduğunu sıkça dile getiriyorlar. Bu nedenle bu cenahın kalem erbabı benzerlik, birlik ve ortaklık çağrıştıran söylemlere, demokrasi adına kelimelerde bile düşmanlık ediyorlar.


*Türkiye aleyhtarlığı!*
Benzerlikleri *“tek tipleştirme”* olarak niteleyerek reddederken farklılıkları özgürlük olarak kabul ediyor, kutsuyor ve göklere çıkartıyorlar. Bu nedenledir ki, mezhep, dil, etnisite, bölge, sınıf ve cinsiyet gibi doğal farklılıkların birbirine karşıt olgular olarak algılanması için ellerinden gelen her şeyi yapıyorlar. Aslında bütün bunları, farklılıklara saygı, ötekini hoş görme amacıyla yapmıyorlar. Etle tırnak gibi bir araya gelmiş olan insanların ne denli birbiriyle uzlaşmaz olduğunu kanıtlamak için, bir takım merkezler adına bunu yapıyorlar. 

Bu nedenle de bu tür gazeteci ve yazar taifesi Türkiye aleyhine oluşturulmuş ne kadar ecnebi projesi varsa hemen hepsinin bir unsuru haline gelmiş durumdalar. Bunlar bir yandan, ABD’nin ürettiği BOP’nun savunuculuğunu yaparken, diğer yandan AB’nin *“etnik ve mezhep”* azınlığı projelerine gönüllü destek vermektedir. Ermenistan’ın *“soykırım”* iddialarına özür dileme kampanyaları düzenleyerek destek veriyorlar. Kıbrıs’ın stratejik önemi olmadığı gerekçesiyle fazlaca önemsenmemesi gerektiğini açıklıyorlar. Kuzey Irak’ta Türkmenlerin çıkarlarını görmezlikten gelirken, Barzani/ABD çıkarlarını her şart altında aslanlar gibi savunuyorlar. Kısacası bu zevat hiçbir milli meselede Türkiye’nin çıkarlarının yanında yer almadığı gibi düşman cephede saf tutanların görüşlerine destek veriyorlar. 


*İmralı’nın başı, Kandil’in kuyruğu!*
Bu nedenle de PKK her sıkıştığında bunlardan bir ekip derhal dağın yolunu tutar. Bir çokları dağdaki eski yoldaşları için sözcülük yapmayı en büyük gazetecilik olarak görürler. Terörist ve bölücüler lehine kavramları çarpıtarak, içini boşaltarak ve eğip bükerek onlara yeni anlamlar yüklerler. Aslında yaptıkları iş; teröristi sempatik göstermek, hain tavırları *“insani sorun”* olarak pazarlamak ve ülkeyi bölme amaçlı eylemleri barışçıl faaliyet olarak sunmaktır. Bu nedenle de İmralı’da başı, Kandil’de de ise kuyruğu sıkışan PKK’nın sözcülüğünü yapmakta hiçbir sakınca görmezler. 

Dağa çıkanları da, stüdyoda buluşan aydın ya da gazeteci kılıklı adamlar da özde aynı şeyi yaparlar. Onlar için Türkiye’nin birliği aleyhine konuşmak* “gerçeklerin dile getirilmesi”*dir. Terörist istekler lehine propaganda yapmak *“sorunlarla yüzleşmek”*tir. Ermenistan’ın *“soykırım”* iddialarını onlar gibi savunmak *“Ezberlerin bozulması”* , Kıbrıs’ı Rum’a terk etmek *“statükodan kurtulmak”*tır. Barzani’ye Erbil’de çanak tutmak *“barışla buluşmak”* , TSK’ya saldırmak *’Engellerin aşılması... Hataların sorgulanması’*dır. 

Bölücü mihrakların sözcülüğünü yapmakla gerçek gazeteciliğin birbirine taban tabana zıt iki olgu olduğunu bu işle ilgilenen herkes bilir. 

*Sonuçta Hasan Tahsin de gazeteciydi.*


...

----------


## bozok

*Emir yüksek rakımlı mı?* 


*Altaylı: Kandil ziyareti, Cumhurbaşkanı Gül’ün “Güzel şeyler olacak” açılımının adımlarından biridir*



Hasan Cemal’in Kandil’deki PKK inlerinde geçirdiği 4.5 saatle ilgili olarak yaptığımız yayınların vurgusu sabitti: *Bu işin mimarı kim?*

Nitekim Yeniçağ’ın 7 Mayıs 2009 tarihli manşeti *“Provokatörü dağa kim yolladı?”* idi.

Geçmişte darbe zemini hazırlamak için bombacılık yapmış, saf değiştirdikçe periyodik olarak itirafçılığa başvurmuş, eski misyon arkadaşlarını ele vermiş, ücalan’dan mesaj getirmiş, üzal iktidarına yakın olmuş, AKP iktidarında* “abilik”* mertebesine yükselmişti Hasan Cemal. Böyle* “özel tecrübeleri”* olan bir ismin, bu saatten sonra habercilik heveskarı olduğuna inanmak güçtü. Kankası Cengiz üandar dahi* “gazetecilik yaptı”* yerine *“görevini yaptı”* demeyi tercih etmişti.


*Göndereni işaret etti*
Fatih Altaylı, dünkü köşesinde başından beri dikkat çektiğimiz *“görev”* ve* “görevlendirme”* meselesine dair tahmini paylaştı ve Hasan Cemal’den *‘özel arzuda bulunan’* *gücü* bakın nasıl işaret etti: 

*“Karayılan’la Hasan Cemal dışında bir isim başka bir zamanda böyle bir röportaj yapsa, terör propagandası yapıldığı iddiasıyla davalar açılır, özellikle bazı kesimler Milliyet’i ve Hasan Cemal’i yaylım ateşine tutarlardı. Kimse alınmasın, gücenmesin ama Hasan Cemal bu röportajı ‘özel bir arzu” üzerine yapmıştır diye düşünüyorum. Bence Hasan Cemal’in Kandil ziyareti ve Karayılan röportajı, Cumhurbaşkanı Gül’ün “Güzel şeyler olacak” açılımının adımlarından biridir.”* 

Hasan Cemal, dünkü yazısını şu satırlarla bitirdi: 

*“Kürt sorunundan Ermeni meselesine, Kıbrıs’tan anayasa reformuna kadar Türkiye’yi barış, demokrasi ve refah rayına oturtacak bazı yaşamsal adımlar bir türlü atılamıyor. üünkü siyaset sınıfı risk almıyor. üünkü yürekli davranılmıyor. Dün de böyleydi, bugün de.”* 

Cemal’in iktidarı hedef alışı ilk değil. Karayılan röportajının ertesinde kendi değerlendirmesini de *“Erdoğan’da bunu yapacak cesaret var mı?”* diyerek noktalamıştı. Cumhurbaşkanı tarafından görevlendirildiği iddia edilen Hasan Cemal’in, Cumhurbaşkanı’nın eski yol arkaşı Başbakan’ı açıkça hedef alması ne anlama geliyor olabilir?


*Başbakan görüşmeyecek*
Yavuz Donat yazdı. Bakü yolunda Başbakan’a* “Hasan Cemal ile görüşüp görüşmeyeceği”* sorulmuş. *Cevap net:* *“Yazılarını okudum, şu an bizzat konuşmayı düşünmüyorum”* Cumhurbaşkanı’nın bizzat görüşmek istediği Cemal ile, Başbakan’a göre bizzat görüşmeyi icap ettirecek bir durum yok... 

Cumhurbaşkanı’nın Ermenistan ilişkilerini normalleştirme açılımına karşın, Başbakan Azerbaycan ile ilişkileri normalleştirecek çıkışı yaptı: *İşgal kalkana kadar sınırı açmayız!* 

Bir televizyon kanalında rastladım. Kabinenin çiçeği burnunda bakanı Selma Aliye Kavaf, bir AB yetkilisi hakkında söyleniyordu:* “ülkemizi nasıl yöneteceğimiz konusunda başkasından akıl almaya ihtiyacımız yok”..* 

Cemal’in Erdoğan’ın cesaretini sorgulamasının nedeni üankaya’nın iki yakasının; Köşk ile Söğütözü’nün *“kıpırdanma hızı”*nın paralellik göstermemesi olabilir mi?

***

*Tarihi talimat*
Böylesi özel söyleşilerin servis edilmesi iş değil! Amerika istedikten sonra Hasan Cemal gibi 11 tane büyük kalem sahibine Kandil’de 11 tane büyük teröristle tek kale dostluk maçı organize eder; hakemliği Mesut Barzani’ye yaptırır ve kupayı da Celal Talabani’ye verdirir! *O halde nedir bu tarihi fırsat?* 

*Yoksa bu fırsat, tarihi talimat olmasın!* 

ABD Başkanı Barack Obama Türkiye ziyareti sırasında ne demişti:

*”Türkiye’nin kuzeydoğusundaki Ermenistan sınırında, güneydoğusundaki Kürdistan sınırında artık sorun istemiyorum. Irak’ın her yerinden çekiliyorum. Irak’ın kuzeyi Kürdistan’dır. Buradan Türkiye’ye ateş açan gruba silah bıraktıracağım ama Türkiye de onları siyasetin bir parçası olarak görecek ve muhatap olacak! “* 


* Deniz Som / Cumhuriyet


*S. TAşüI / YENİüAğ / 15.05.2009*

----------


## bozok

*"Açılım" tuzağı* 


*Mustafa ERKAL* 
*[email protected]* 
*Yazy Tarihi: 17/05/2009* 



Sizler bu yazıyı okurken Atatürk’ü Anma Gençlik ve Spor Bayramı’nın 90. yıldönümünü idrak edeceğiz. Türkiye nereden nereye getirildi ve nereye gidiyor sorusu zihinleri karıştırmakta; olup bitenler geleceğe olan güveni sarsmaktadır. Bugün hayati bir takım sorunlarla, varlığımızın gerekçesi olan milli değerlere yapılan saldırılarla karşı karşıyayız. 

*Küreselleştirmenin ne olduğunu yeni yeni anlıyoruz*. Bunun önü açılmış milli devletler üzerindeki olumsuz tesirleri bir bir fark ediliyor. AB ile ilgili yıllardır söylediklerimiz bir gerçek olarak karşımıza çıkıyor. Alman Başbakanı Merkel ve Fransız Cumhurbaşkanı Sarkozy AB üyeliğimizin hayali olduğunu haykırıyorlar. 

*“AB birleştirir, bölmez”* diyenler İspanya’da ve Türkiye’de bunun tersiyle karşılaştılar. Yıllardır AB’nin teklif ve dayatmaları ortadadır. İspanyol Başbakanı halkından özür diledi, ama gözü kapalı AB tutkusu içinde olanlar, hayali üyelik şatoları kuranlar, hala uyanmış değil.

19 Mayıs yaklaşırken 19 Mayıslar bize neyi hatırlatmalı diye hep düşünmüşümdür. Artık, birkaç saatlik tören milliyetçiliğini, tören Atatürkçülüğünü, inanmadan yapılan konuşmaları ve önümüze hazır konan metinleri aşmak ve biraz samimi olmak durumundayız.* “Bağımsızlık benim karakterimdir, Türkiye bir maymun değildir, hiçbir milleti taklit etmeyecektir, o sadece öze dönecektir”, “Hangi istiklal vardır ki; yabancıların nasihatleriyle, yabancıların planlarıyla yükselebilsin?, Tarih böyle bir hadiseyi kaydetmemiştir”* diyen, manda ve himaye tekliflerini Sivas Kongresi’nde milletiyle beraber yırtıp atan, Milli Mücadeleye inanmış Atatürk’ün değerini yıllar sonra daha iyi anlıyoruz. Kütüphanesinde 6.000’den fazla kitap bulunan, okuma alışkanlığı kazanmış, karizmatik bir liderle, kulağına fısıldananları söyleyen, önüne uzatılan yazılı metinleri okuyan sözde liderler arasındaki farkı da... 

*Türkiye’nin ve Kürt asıllı vatandaşlarımızın bir etnik sorunu yok, ama bazı aydınlarımızın ve bunların etkisinde olanların zihinlerinde bir etnik sorun var. Bu rahatsızlığı Kürt sorunu olarak genelleyip bütün Kürtlere mal etmek, malum çevrelerin ve örgütün görevi olabilir. Ama bunun en üst yetkililer tarafından ifade edilmesi ve kabullenilmesi, milli kimliğinin farkında olan Kürt asıllı insanlarımız için bir hakaret değil midir? Kürt sorunu bazı Kürtleri kullananların sorunudur. Aynen Ermeni sorununda olduğu gibi...* 

Türkiye’ye makas değiştirtme ve 1923 yörüngesinden uzaklaştırılarak tanımaz hale getirilme teşebbüsleri yeni değildir. Milli devlete ve egemenliğimize ortak arıyoruz. Ortaklık devleti mi kuruyoruz? Oysa, devlet de egemenlik de paylaşılmaz. Devlet olmanın gereği budur. Ancak, psikolojik savaşın baskısı altında kalarak gaflet sergileyenler görülmektedir. Ayrılıkçı, ırkçı ve bölücü hareketlerin amacı; ayrı bir egemenlik ve devlettir. İspanya siyasi hakları tanımasına, BASK gerçeğini kabul etmesine rağmen; terörden kurtuldu mu? Teröre dış destek olmamasına rağmen... *“Açılım”* adı altında dış telkin ve dayatmalara açık olmak hiçbir yerde kurtuluş ve çözüm olmamıştır. 
*üözüm, “silahsız, terörsüz taleplere evet, silahlı teröre hayır” dan geçmez.* Hedef, aynı olduktan sonra ne değişir ki? Bölücü ve ırkçı terör, sınırlarınızı tartışan ve egemenliğinizi paylaşmak isteyen, dıştan da desteklenen bir hareket olarak daha fazla demokrasi ile çözülemez. 

*üözüm, ciddi devlet adamlığındadır.* Ciddi meseleleri, gayri-ciddi sözde gazeteci taşeronlar kullanarak ayağa düşürmemektir. 

üözüm, TC vatandaşlığını reddedenlere, yeni sınırlar çizmeye hazır olanlara imtiyaz tanımak ve *“pozitif ayrımcılık”* tan geçmez.

*üözüm, Türkiye sınırları içinde değil; Irak’ın kuzeyindedir.* üözüm, etnik merkezli, her şeyi etnik gözlükle gören taassubtan, ırkçılıktan uzaklaşmadadır. 

üözüm, hukuk devletini işletebilmekte ve yasaları hakim kılabilmektedir. üözüm, dış politikayı ülke içi güç mücadelesi olarak görmemektedir.

Almanya’daki Türkler yabancı kaynaklı nüfustur. Kürtler, Türkiye’de yabancı mı? *Resmi kanaldan vatandaşları ötekileştirmek gafletin alasıdır.* Hiç olmazsa, şehitlerimize saygılı olalım. 

...

----------


## bozok

*Resim daha da netleşiyor...*


*Yiğit Bulut*
*Vatan Gzt.*
*18.05.2009*


Hasan Cemal gitti ve Karayılan’ı *“eliyle koymuş”* gibi buldu... ABD istihbarat kaynakları *“nerede”* olduğunu bilmiyorlar mıydı! 

ürgütün başını Ecevit Hükümeti’ne* “ABD istihbarat”* birimleri *“yurtdışında”* asılmamak kaydıyla teslim etmediler mi! 

Karayılan olayı çözecek *“akil adamlar”* listesi verdi ve *“başına da sözcü olarak”* İlter Türkmen’i koydu! 

İlter Türkmen geçen iki hafta içinde Cumhurbaşkanı ile görüşmek için köşke çıktı. Yanında* “ABD’den gelmiş bir isim”* vardı! Kamuoyuna şöyle bir açıklama yapıldı; ABD’den çok değerli bir* “isim”* Türkiye’de bir *“düşünce kuruluşu”* oluşturuyor, Türkiye’de bir ilk Cumhurbaşkanı Gül’e bilgi verdik... 

Abdullah Gül açıklama yaptı; Kürt sorununda* “önemli açılımlar”* olabilir! 

şimdi biraz daha geriye gidelim... Yerel seçimlerden sonra ilk *“Encümeni Daniş”* toplantısı gerçekleştirildi. Moda Deniz Kulübü’nde gerçekleştirilen toplantıya, eski Genelkurmay Başkanları Orgeneral Hüseyin Kıvrıkoğlu ve Orgeneral İsmail Hakkı Karadayı, Emekli Büyükelçi İlter Türkmen ve birçok isim katıldı! 

Daha da geriye gidelim... Abdullah Gül, bakanlığı döneminde Sedat Sertoğlu ile Vatan Gazetesi’nde bir röportaj yaptı ve bu konuşmada ABD ile konuştukları* “9 maddelik gizli plan”* vurgusu yaptı! İddialara göre o planlamada *“bugün konuşulanlar”* vardı! 

TSK’nın Kandil’i vurmasından hemen sonra CNNTURK’te ve ertesi gün bu köşede, Prof. Dr. Hasan Köni çok önemli iddiasını tartışmaya açtı! *Ne diyordu Köni?* *Bu operasyon NATO doktrini çerçevesinde gerçekleşen bir “anlaşmaya” dayanıyor, bir yıl kadar devam edecek, sonrasında “siyasi çözüm” gündeme gelecek...* 

Sevgili dostlar, şimdi kısa birkaç detaya bakalım; İlter Türkmen kim? Babası 1953-1957 yıllarında Türk istihbaratının başında bulunan eski büyükelçi, dışişleri bakanı! 

Ve en önemlisi 1980 sonrası Yunanistan NATO’dan* “çıkmış”* iken ABD’nin isteğiyle *“geri dönmesine”* olur veren Dışişleri Bakanı! ABD istedi *“Türkmen olur dedi”!* 

şimdi soralım;* “Kürt sorunu”* olarak tarif ettikleri dinamik ile ilgili *“net bir plan”* işleme konulmuş! Tıkır tıkır işliyor! Peki *“bu plandan”* bırakın bizi, hükümetin, iktidar partisi milletvekillerinin, TSK’nın, TBMM’nin haberi var mı! Bunu yapan irade *“nerede”!* 

Yukarıdaki* “olayları”* ve* “ilişkileri”* bir daha okuyun, çok şey göreceksiniz! 

*Not:* Bahsettiğim plan* “okyanus ötesi”* bir yapı! Henüz *“detayları”* bilmiyoruz, bu yüzden tedirginiz ama* “olumlu-olumsuz”* kesin bir şey söyleyemiyoruz! Plan ithal ama* “ayrılıkçı”* Kürtler bir noktada yanılıyorlar, İlter Türkmen de bunu net olarak açıkladı; *bu “üniter devlet” yapısı “odaklı” bir çözüm denemesi* *olacak!* Tekrar ediyorum; plan ithal ama* “odak Türkiye’nin yapısının korunması”!* Olmasa ne olur? Aksi* “kabul edilemez”* ve *“tartışılamaz”!* Kimse hayal kurmasın! Okyanus ötesindekiler bile!

...

----------


## bozok

*Yalanla beslenen ihanet!* 


*Behiç KILIü* 
*yenicaggazetesi.com.tr* 
*Yazy Tarihi: 18/05/2009* 


Hadi gözümüz aydın, Apo bey de *“iyi şeyler!”* için topa gireceği müjdesini verdi!.. *üözüm paketi hazırlayıp sunacakmış!.* *Pompalanan son numara bu!..*

Gündemde bir de DTP’li hanımefendilerin meydan okuyuşları var!.. Esip gürlüyorlardı ya, *“ne iş?!”* diye savcılar soru yöneltince kendilerini devletin müşfik koruma eline teslim edeceklerini, T.C.’nin nimetlerine sığınacaklarını deklare ediverdiler!..

*T.C. zırhı ile Türkiye’ye saldırı!.. Harikalar!..*

şimdi, tıraşı bırakıp öze gelelim aziz millet!..

Apo, DTP bir yana, bu kadroya öfke boş, onlar işini yapıyor!!?

*Uyanmamız gereken* 
*vaziyet şu...*

Apo’nun, PKK’nın, DTP’nin propagandalarını nasıl kolayca ve istedikleri biçimde yapabildiklerine dikkat ediniz!.. Hem yazılı basın hem de TV kanallarında bu *“düşman saldırısı”* çok kolayca, çok geniş biçimde yandaş bulabiliyor ya!!? *Bu kadrolaşma ilginçtir!..*

Türk milleti haber ihtiyacının kimler tarafından karşılandığını ne kadar biliyor, kafasının içine doldurulanlara sorgulayamadan nasıl inanmak zorunda kalıyor?!. 

*Bu projenin ipleri kimlerin elinde...*

Durum şudur...

Yaygın matbuatın bir ucunda, cumhuriyetin ilk zamanlarından beri ülkeye hakim sermayenin mutlak kontrolu var.. Bir de son yılların* “yandaş”* tabir edilen, yeni sermaye tarafından finanse edilen matbuat... Bu iki ucun tepesindeki sermaye sahipleri birbirleriyle kavga halinde, pasta paylaşımı nedeniyle kapışmış durumdadırlar.. Ama yüzde yüz 
anlaştıkları ortak noktaları şudur...

PKK konusu, Azeri-Ermeni, AB’ye teslimiyet konuları.. (Askere salvoyu da ekleyin.)

şimdi anlattıklarımı örnekleyelim..!


*DEP neden atılmıştı!?*

şu anda, hem PKK ile hem de öteki terörist yapılarla çok sıkı fıkı ilişkiler, matbuatın içerisinde adeta gözlenmektedir... Röportaj ilişkileri, kuryelikler, operasyonlarla açığa çıkan birliktelikler!.. şu anda, terörle anılan bazı eski eylemcilerin, terör uzmanı gazeteci diye fikir erbabı olarak sunulduklarını bile görebilirsiniz!..

Tabii bu *“ulemanın!”* eli DTP gibi haberlerde, malum kefeyi ağır bastırıyor.. Misal...

DTP’li ekip polis tarafından *“alınabilir mi?”* meselesini vatandaşa duyuran bu kadro diyor ki;

*“Hatırlarsanız, Leyla Zana da TBMM kürsüsünde Kürtçe konuştuğu için, göz altına alınmıştı!..”* 

Yandaşları yalan söylüyor, bu kadro adına!.. Güya onları* “masum demokrat mağdurlar!”* olarak sunup Türk devletini (Kürtçeye bile tahammülsüz ceberut )gösteriyorlar, bu vesile ile Türkiye Cumhuriyeti Devleti’ne alçakça saldırıyorlar!..

*Tekrarlayalım kim yapıyor bunu!?.*

Kendilerini *“Türk”* diye tanıtan sermaye ağaları tarafından finanse edilen, TV ve gazetelere yerleştirilmiş beslemeler, kadınlı, erkekli!.. 


PKK’nın şubesi olmuşlardı!.

Oysa hikaye bellidir...

Bunlar o zaman da Apo-PKK adına TBMM’ye taşınmışlardı ve bütün çabaları terör çetesine üstünlük sağlamaktı.. Mesela Leyla Zana’nın yakasına kanunun yapışmasındaki en önemli olaylardan birisi de, Apo’nun yolladığı militanı TBMM içinde dolaştırıp dönemin Kürt vekillerine götürmesi, onlardan arazilerini eşkıyaya teslim etmesini tebliği sağlaması olmuştu!.. DYP Milletvekili *Sedat Bucak* da bu *“hedeflerden”* biri idi...

*şöyle bir olay yaşanmıştı...*

Bu kadın, Apo’nun bir adamını Sedat Bucak’la pazarlık ettirmek istedi. 

Bucak devleti satmadı, rezaleti polise duyurdu...

*Biliyorsunuz Sedat Bucak da linç ediliyor!..*

Gazeteci-yazar Saygı üztürk’ün kitabından öğreniyoruz;

“1992 sonbaharında HEP milletvekilleri Leyla Zana, Zübeyir Aydar ve Ali Yiğit, Bucak Aşireti lideri DYP Milletvekili Sedat Bucak’ı Meclis Lokantası’na davet etti. Yemeğe HEP Genel Sekreteri Ahmet Karataş da katıldı. 

Sedat Bucak’tan, Hilvan ve Siverek’te devlet aleyhtarı faaliyetlere müdahale etmemesi istendi. Zana, Bucak’a *‘Karar vermeden önce Başkan’la konuş’* dedi. *Bucak, teklifi hemen orada reddetti.*

Aynı gün Sedat Bucak, Ankara Emniyet Müdür Yardımcısı Abdurrahman Toygar’ı makamında ziyaret etti. Bucak’a, yeni buluşma sırasında üzerinde bulunması için iki teyp verdi. Leyla Zana, Bucak’la yine görüşmek istedi. *‘Başkanın elçisi’* gelmişti. 

Zana bu tür ilişkilerin kraliçesi olduğu için* ‘içeri’* alınmıştı..” 

ütekilerin de marifetlerini yazarız...

Siz şimdilik bunların* “cilacılarını”* aklınızda bulundurun diye hatırlattım!..

...

----------


## bozok

*Perşembenin gelişi çarşambadan belliydi* 



DTP adlı partinin ağzından *hiç düşürmediği “demokrasi”* söylemlerine karşın, gün gelip demokrasi ve parlamenter sistemin başına sorun olacağı belliydi. Güya sorunların çözümünü TBMM’de ve diğer meşrÃ» zeminlerde arayacaklar, namusları üzerine ettikleri milletvekili andına sadık kalacaklar, anayasal düzene hÃ»sumet gütmeyeceklerdi.

Bu sözlerinin (ki “söz” demek bile yanlış, parlamenterlerin Meclis’e karşı görev ve sorumlulukları vardır) bir tekini bile yerine getirmediler*. Meclis’e girdikleri ilk günden beri provokasyon odağı oldular.* Yaptıkları konuşmaların, verdikler demeçlerin neredeyse tümü anayasaya aykırıydı. Terör örgütünü açıkça desteklerken, *Türkiye’yi yabancı devletlere şikayet ederken,* güneydoğu illerinde provokasyon örgütlerken daha hassas bir dil kullanmaya bile özen göstermediler. Kendilerine tanınmış olan hakları “düşmandan koparılıp alınmış ganimetler” olarak gördüler. 

*Meclis’teki hiç bir yasama faaliyetlerine katkıda da bulunmadılar.* Komisyonlara kavga çıkarmak, Genel Kurul salonuna eylem yapmak için girdiler, Meclis koridorunda kendilerine selam vermeyen gazetecileri dövmeye kalkışacak kadar kabadayılık ilan ettiler. 


Dünyada hangi ülkeye, dağdaki ve şehirdeki eşkıyanın kılına dokunmama dayatması bu derece pervasızca yapılabilmiştir. Tarih maalesef bir tek Osmanlı’nın “hasta adam” olduğu günleri işaret ediyor…


DTP hakkında açılmış olan kapatma davası, ABD’nin bölgedeki çıkarları öyle gerektiriyor diye bir takım eller tarafından uyutuldu, çürümeye bırakıldı. *Bu durum kamuoyuna “demokrasinin gereği” diye izah edilmeye çalışıldı.* Türk Devleti’ne sözüm ona “demokrasi” dayatmasında bulunanlar, teröre açıkça destek veren bir partiden hiç de böyle beklentiler içinde olmadılar. “Terörü desteklemek hangi demokraside var?” diye sormadılar. 


*şimdi bu zevat, Türkiye Cumhuriyeti savcılarına ifade vermeyeceklerini ilan ediyor,* “Gücünüz yetiyorsa gelip zorla alın” diye de meydan okuyorlar. Hani herkes yargı karşısında eşit olacaktı? Türkan Saylan’ın evinin terörist evi gibi basılmasından rahatsız olanlara “kanun önünde eşitlik” dersleri verenler nerede? Bu ülkede daha geçen ay eski bir genelkurmay başkanı ile bir milletvekili Ergenekon soruşturması kapsamında savcılara ifade verdi. Başka bir eski genelkurmay başkanı Savcıların uygun görmesi halinde *“tanık veya sanık sıfatıyla” ifade verebileceğini açıkladı*. Savcılar, Hilmi üzkök’e “nezaket gösterip” ayaklarına çağırmadan, İzmir’de aldılar ifadesini. DSP milletvekili Recai Birgün ise Beşiktaş Adliyesi’ne kendisi gidip ifade verdi. Bu isimlerden ne farkı varmış *Selahattin Demirtaş ile Sebahat Tuncel adlı şahısların? Bırakın onları;* milletvekili bile olmayan Emine Ayna adlı kadın “ne savcılara ifade vermeyi, ne de Köksal Toptan’la görüşmeyi düşünmüyoruz” diye ahkam kesiyor…




şimdi bütün bunlar adım adım gelirken izlemede kalanlar, mahkemenin “zorla getirme” kararı karşısında zor duruma düşmüş bulunuyorlar. Meclis Başkanı Köksal Toptan, “çaresizliğini” gazetecilerle el altından paylaşıyor. üstelik, ilgili ağır ceza mahkemesinin yazısı Köksal Bey’e “uzun bir süre önce” gelmiş. *Bunu da Toptan’ın kendisi daha dün açıklıyor. Belli ki Meclis Başkanlığı “acaba bu netameli dosyayı uyutabilir miyiz” diye düşünmüş. Savcıların ısrarı üzerine de yapacak bir şey kalmamış ve iş ortalığa dökülmüş.* 





“Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi, talimat mahkemesi olduğu için esasen Mahkeme’nin de, bizim de çok fazla yapacağı bir şey gözükmüyor. Mahkeme duyuruyu bizzat milletvekillerine yapabilirdi ama Meclis’e nezaket gösterdiler. Anayasanın lafzına baktığımız zaman, davet üzerine savunma yapmaya gidilmediği takdirde, sanıklar mahkemeye ısraren götürülür”diyerek de sözün bittiği yeri işaret ediyor Köksal Toptan. Acaba Toptan Meclis Başkanı olarak, Meclis’te temsil edilen bir parti, genel kurul salonunu sabaha kadar işgal edip yasadışı eylem yaparken düşündü mü bu olacakları? DTP’liler Meclis’te oturma eylemi yaparken genel kurul salonunun ışıkları sabaha kadar yandı. *Yani, PKK’ya destek eylemine bizim vergilerimizle “elektrik desteği” sağlandı.* üay ocakları da eylemciler aç-susuz kalmasın diye sabaha kadar açık tutuldu. Meclis içindeki bir yasadışı eyleme böyle sessiz kalıp destek verilirse, arkasından daha büyük meydan okumaların geleceği düşünülemedi mi?



yazan : *Fatma Sibel YüKSEK / 17.05.2009*

----------


## bozok

*Bu iş Dicle-Fırat sularının devrine kadar gider* 


İki haftadır aniden ortaya çıkan *“iyi şeyler olacak”* rüzgarı acaba nerden esti diye düşünmeye devam ediyorduk ki ortaya bir takım *‘ipuçları’* çıkmaya başladı.

ürneğin, Avrupa Birliği’nin yarın yapılacak Türkiye-AB Ortaklık Konseyi toplantısı öncesinde hazırladığı ortak pozisyon belgesinde bu işin peşine düşmek isteyenler için çok önemli izler var. *(“İyi şeyler olacak” konsepti başarıdan başarıya koşarken, Diyarbakır Milletvekili İhsan Arslan’ın “Dağlardaki ‘Ne Mutlu Türk’üm Diyene’ yazısı kaldırılsın, Kürtler rencide oluyor” şeklindeki müthiş atağını da anmadan geçmeyelim..)*

Türkiye ile AB arasında en üst düzey organ olan bakanlar düzeyindeki Ortaklık Konseyi’nin Türkiye’ye karşı olan bakış açısını gösteren bu raporu anladığımızda, Türkiye’nin bölünmesinin önünü hem de en onursuz şekilde, yani terör örgütü ile muhatap olarak açmaya çalışan rüzgarların nereden estiğini de anlamış oluyoruz.

*Kısaca, AB’den aldığımız talimatlar şunlar:*

*Anayasayı Venedik Komisyonu`nun görüşleri çerçevesinde değiştirin. Ermenistan rotanızı beğendik, devam edin. Ruhban okulunu açın. Kürtlere ve alevilere baskı var, kaldırın. Siyasi reformlarınız yetersiz, Türkiye’yi bize tam bağımlı hale bir türlü getiremediniz, biraz hızlanın.*

Ve bütün bu *“iyi şeyler olacak”* gelişmelerinin önündeki tek engel olarak Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri’ni görüyor AB… Belgede o konudaki bölüm şöyle:

*“Ordu kanunlara aykırı bir şekilde siyasi nüfuz kullanmakta, üst düzey komutanların hem iç hem de dış politika konularında yetkilerini aşan açıklamalar yaptıkları gözlenmektedir”*

Peki örnek? ürneğin, *“ordu mensuplarının kanunlara aykırı şekilde siyasi nüfuz kullandıklarına”* dair örneğiniz nedir? Bu soruyu umarız Türkiye’yi yarınki toplantıda temsil edenler soracaklardır. *(Soracaklar mıdır ?)*

Siz hayatınızda bundan daha haddini bilmez, saygısız hatta her tarafından bilgisizlik akan bir değerlendirme gördünüz mü? En üst düzey mensuplarını bile organize suçlar şubesine teslim etmelerine yönelik eleştirileri, elinde Ceza Muhakemeleri Usulü Kanunu’nu sallayarak yanıtlayan bir Genelkurmay Başkanı’nın görev yaptığı bir ülkeye *“Ordu yasaları çiğneyerek siyasi nüfuz kullanmaktadır”* diyebilmek en azından *“cahillikle”* açıklanabilir. Ya papağan zekasıyla konuşuyorlar; ya da *“demokratikleşme”* falan bahane, amaç Türkleri tamamen ordusuzlaştırıp böyle tekinsiz bir coğrafyada varlığını tehlikeye atmak…

AB’nin en önemli iki üyesi Almanya ve Fransa, bir yandan Türkiye’nin üyeliğini onaylamayacaklarını *“lafın tamamı aptala söylenir”* kuralını bile gözetmeden açıkça söylerken, diğer yandan Türkiye’nin önüne hala böyle raporlar konulabiliyor.

Ve *“rapor”* adı altındaki dayatmaların bu kadar pervasızca gündeme getirilebildiği bir ortamda bizim yetkililerimiz, *“Tarihi fırsatlarla karşı karşıyayız. Kürt sorunu, Ermeni sorunu, Kıbrıs Sorunu’nda**‘çözüme’** hiç bu kadar yaklaşmamıştık”* diye aniden davul zurna çalabiliyorlar.

üstelik *“fırsatın”* ve *“çözümün”* ne olduğunu bile açıklamadan…

PKK’yı bitirmek mi kastediliyor örneğin *“fırsat”* derken? PKK’yı 25 yıldır organize ve finanse edenlerin böyle bir imkanı zaten var. Bir de *“Siyasallaşmak bitmek midir, yoksa daha da güçlenmek midir?”* sorusunu sormak gerekiyor.

*“Ermenistan sorununun çözümü”* dedikleri ise enerji havzaları başta olmak üzere bölgenin paylaşımı olarak özetlenebilecek emperyal planın bir parçası olmasın? Bakın, *Türk Ocakları’nın internet sitesinde yazan gazeteci Müyesser Yıldız* ne yazmış:

*“Mesela Nabucco Projesi, boydan boya Türkiye topraklarından geçecek bu proje için AB, kayıtsız-şartsız ‘kabul’ istiyor. Aksi halde müzakerelerdeki ‘enerji’ başlığının açılmayacağı tehdidini savuruyor. Merkel ve Sarkozy’nin kaçıncı kez malum-u ilan olan son, ‘Türkiye AB’ye üye olamaz’ çıkışları da, aslında bu gözdağının devamı. Emareler yine sonuç alacaklarını gösteriyor. Ancak iş Nabucco’dan ibaret değil… Bunun gerisinde Türkiye’nin, aynen Gümrük Birliği’nde olduğu gibi, enerji politikalarında da hiçbir söz hakkı olmaksızın AB’ye tek taraflı bağlanması var. AB, yıllardır bunun için uğraşıyor. Türkiye bunu kabul ettiğinde de,* ‘*Fırat-Dicle sularının uluslararası yönetime devri’** başta olmak üzere, tüm planlar rahatlıkla hayata geçirebilecek.”*

Bunları *‘büyük basında’* okuyamazsınız…



yazan : *Fatma Sibel YüKSEK / kentgazetesi.com / 18.05.2009*

----------


## bozok

*Gül, PKK'nın geçici terhisine neler vaat etti?* 


*Sabahattin üNKİBAR* 
*[email protected]* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 19/05/2009* 


Abdullah Gül bir süredir temenniler saçıyor.

ünümüzdeki günlerde önemli ve sevindirici gelişmeler olacak diyor.

Kürt sorununda çözüme 
yakınız diyor.

Artık kan akmayacak diyor.

Son olarak önceki gün, Suriye yolunda yine döktürdü:

üözüm için ümitliyiz diyor.
Tarihi fırsat kapıda diyor.
Bu iş için devlette uyum 
tam diyor.

*Temenniler iyi de neticede bir zarftır.*

*Peki ya mazruf yani zarfın içindekiler?*

*İşte o belli değil.*

Evet Cumhurbaşkanının günler ve haftalardır yaptığı imaj taarruzunun kodları yani içeriği belli değil.

*üyle ya kan duracaksa nasıl duracak?*

Bu ülkede aklıselim sahibi kim kan aksın ister!

Ama kan dursun diye ülkeyi böldürmek ya da ona zemin inşa etmek çözüm sayılabilir mi?

Efendim Cumhurbaşkanı onu yapmaz!

Yapmaz da, yapmak istediği nedir o belli değil.

Hayır tam aksine, Abdullah Gül o konuda bir şey söylemiyor ama habire güzel günler gelecek edebiyatını yapıyor.

Tamam, Abdullah beyde üzal olma hevesi olabilir.

Dahası, AKP’ye oy kaybettirecek bu konuda, yükü almak ve riski göğüslemek istemiş de olabilir lakin şeffaf olmalıdır.

Evet Abdullah Gül, iyimserliğinin dayandığı somut verileri bir bir açıklamalıdır.

*Haftalardır ortam hazırladığına göre, belli ki kapalı kapılar ardında bazı mutabakatlara varılmıştır.*

*Nedir bunlar ve kimlerle masaya oturulmuştur!*

Olmaz, olamaz demeyin; böyle bir şey olmasa bir devlet başkanı defalarca aynı mesajda ısrar eder mi?

*Evet Sayın Gül ağzınızdaki baklayı çıkarın artık!*

PKK’ya genel af taahhüdünde mi bulundunuz söyleyin!

ücalan’a Mandela statüsü mü vereceksiniz açıklayın!

Kürtçe eğitim dili mi oluyor, Koruculuğu aşama aşama kaldırmaya karar mı verdiniz?

Türkiye’yi iki milletli yani *“Türkiye, Türkler ve Kürtlerden oluşur”* noktasına mı taşımak istiyorsunuz, izah edin!

Hedefiniz bundan öte yani aşama aşama eyaletler rejimine geçmek midir acaba?

Yoksa K.Irak’ta kurulacak Kürt devletine, PKK’nın geçici olarak terhis edilmesinin karşılığı olarak rıza mı gösterdiniz?

Kerkük’ü, PKK için takas mı yaptınız?

*Cevap verin Sayın Gül, PKK ateşkes yapsın diye neleri önerdiniz, neleri vermeyi vadettiniz!*

Ne münasebet hiç öyle şey olur mu diyebiliyor musunuz?

Deyin bunu ve buradan sizi alkış sağanağına tutayım ve önünüzde düğme ilikleyeyim.

*Peki bunu diyemezseniz, söyleyin ne yapmak gerekiyor?*


...

----------


## bozok

*Zanagilleri neden polis toplamıştı?* 


*Behiç KILIü* 
*yenicaggazetesi.com.tr* 
*Yazy Tarihi: 20/05/2009* 



Abdullah Gül’ün meseleye ilişkin* “çözüm”* leri nedir tabii biz bilemeyiz.. Bildiğimiz, PKK’nın TBMM çatısı altında koruma ve kollamasını yapanların meydan okumayı sürdürmeleridir!.. Bir de bildiğimiz, matbuatın bu cemaate nasıl sahiplendiği!.. Misal *“Onları 1994’de de bir yemin yüzünden gözaltına almışlardı!..”* diye işi saptırıyorlar ya, o durum işte..

Size daha önce Leyla Zana’nın PKK militanlarını nasıl Ankara’ya getirip ne dolaplar çevirdiğini anlatmıştım.. Bugün de gene Zanagillerden Orhan Doğan adlı, dönemin vekilinin iştigalinden -ilişkilerinden- söz edelim...

Bu Orhan bey bir süre önce kalp krizinden vefat etti o yüzden artık ondan bahsetmek doğru da değil ama, bazı ilişkilerin detayını anlatmak için kendisinden söz etmek zorundayız.. 

O dönemde, DEP Milletvekili Orhan Doğan, bir* “yakınını”* kendi kontenjanından (masraflarını TBMM bütçesine ödeterek) tedavi ettirmeye başlar.. Ancak bu kişinin PKK militanı olduğu ortaya çıkar.. Militan, Orhan Doğan tarafından, Ankara’ya getirilmiş, milletvekili lojmanlarında saklanmıştır.. Bu PKK militanı Abdülvahap Kandemir adlı kişidir..

Yani, bu Abdülvahap Kandemir, Zanagiller zamanında TBMM’ye kadar sızmış PKK militanıdır!..

Eee, sonra?!!

Sonrası, Orhan Doğan da Zana ve ötekiler gibi yattı çıktı.. DTP hareketine katkılarda bulundu, PKK’nın propagandası için koştururken kalp krizinden öldü...

*Asıl ünemlisi Abdülvahap Kandemir?..* Size onu anlatayım, nerede, ne işlerle uğraştığından söz edeyim..


*Uyuşturucu baronu!*

*Hikayemiz Romanya’dan..*

Bu ülkede, bir bisküvi fabrikasında çalışan *Mehmet Selek* adlı Kürt asıllı Türk vatandaşı, Rumen asıllı eşini ve beş yaşındaki oğlunu öldürdükten sonra intihar etti... ülke bu olayla çalkalandı... Polis işi kurcalayınca olayın altından PKK çıktı...

Mehmet Selek, PKK militanıydı ve çete onu Romanya’da uyuşturucu satışında kullanıyordu... Bir parti üzerine yatmış ve bu durumu tepesindekiler anlamıştı... Kendisini bekleyen akıbetten kurtulmak için seçtiği yola bakın ve dehşeti anlayın!..

PKK’nın Romanya’yı kara para aklama ve uyuşturucu ticaretinde önemli bir bölge olarak kullandığı biliniyor!. 

Bu ülkede öne çıkan çok ilginç bir de* “Yeraltı savaşı”* kayıtlarda yer alıyor...

*PKK ve üin mafyası arasındaki savaş!..* Tıpkı Londra’nın Heringey’i gibi, Bükreş’teki Dragonul Rosu Pazarı’nda da boy gösteren PKK mafyası ile üinliler arasında geçen yıl uyuşturucu/haraç kavgası çıktı... Beş PKK’lı yaralandı. üetenin Romanya sorumlusu Abdülvahap Kandemir, üinliler ile yüksek paralar karşılığında anlaştı ve *“Ateşkes”* yapıldı!..

Abdülvahap Kandemir’in, yaralı PKK’lılar için* “Kan parası”* aldığı ve üinliler’le, Romanya’daki haraç, kara para aklama ve uyuşturucu ticareti gibi organize suç faaliyetlerinin birlikte yürütülmesi konularında gizli bir anlaşma yaptığı ileri sürüldü... 

Size anlattığımız bu ilginç mafya öyküsündeki isme dikkat ediniz..

*Abdülvahap Kandemir..*

*Orhan Doğan’la ilintili PKK şefi.. Uyuşturucu baronu...*


*Ortadaki bilgiler..*
Romanya basını, PKK mafyasına bir ara ışık tutmaya çalıştı... *Cotidianul Gazetesi*’nde yayınlanan *“PKK, Uyuşturucu Ticareti’nde Avrupa’da En Büyük Olmak İstiyor”* başlıklı yazıda (27 Haziran 2007) şu satırlar yer aldı; *“Avrupa’da uyuşturucu ticaretinde öne çıkmak isteyen terör şebekesi PKK’ya karşı Rumen polisi harekete geçti. Rumen İstihbarat Teşkilatı kaynaklarına göre, ücalan’ın adamları, uyuşturucu kaçakçılığında daha etkin hale gelebilmek için, ülkede bombalama dahil her türlü şiddet eylemine başvuruyor. Romanya’ya kaçak yollardan getirilen Kürtler, PKK’ya haraç vermek, Schengen ülkeleri için vize almak ve çoğu zaman eroin kacakçılığı yapmak zorunda bırakılıyorlar. Polis kaynaklarına göre, aslında PKK’lılar, Asya’daki gizli laboratuvarlarından yola çıkarak Batı’da teslim alınan eroini kontrol ediyorlar ve Güney Amerika’dan aldıkları kokaini, çok revaçta olduğu Rusya’ya götürüyorlar.”* 

*Sözün özü...*

*Bizim malum matbuat size gerçekleri anlatmıyor aziz okuyucu!.*


...

----------


## bozok

*Ulakların hoşuna* 
*gitmeyen ‘şey’ler*




Ertuğrul üzkök, sürmanşetten verdikleri haberin *‘yanlış anlaşılmaması’* için, nasıl okunması gerektiğini yazdı. İmralı postacısı olma şansını kaybetmeme arzusu satırlarına telaş olarak yansımıştı.

*“Yok”* diyordu, *“Aman ha”, “Bizim Tamil örneğinden alınacak dersimiz yok”*

*. “Sri Lankalılar kendi teröristlerini öldürmüş olabilir, ama biz teröristlerimizin gönlünü alacağız... ülü balık bakışlı bir terörist kellesi koymayacağız halkımızın önüne”...*

*Neden?*

üünkü biz dersimizi *‘Hasan Cemal’in Kandil notları’*ndan çalıştık...

Gün 19 Mayıs 2009’du... 

Kimi anladı, kimi anlamadı... 

İşgal vardı... Ve terör, işbirlikçi, teslimiyetçi...

İşgal altındaki bir ülkede hiçbir burs yetmezdi gençleri yeterince *‘bağımsız’* kılmaya... Hiçbir karar tek başına başaramazdı, gözlerinin bağı çözülmüş adaleti yansızlaştırmaya... Ve işbirlikçileri kollayan hiçbir tarih anlatımı açamazdı gözlerimizi...

Biz bunları bertaraf edecek* “en iyi şey”*i gösterdik o gün manşetimizde...

*Ve sürmanşette şöyle diyordu Mustafa Kemal de:*

*ünce işbirlikçileri yendim!*



*22.05.2009 / S. TAşüI / YENİüAğ GZT.*

----------


## bozok

*Türkiye Türklerin değil mi?
Birinci aktarma Hürriyet gazetesinden...*




*“PKK maalesef (veya bazılarınca maalmemnuniye) hem siyasi hem de yenilmezliğini kabul ettirerek bir bakıma askeri cephede de ‘TC’yi yenmiştir...*

....Türkiye yorgundur. Suçluluk kompleksi içine itilmiştir.

... Bu şartlar altında *‘ümit veren’* müzakerenin gündemini *‘örgüt’* belirleyecektir. Yandaş ve dindar diye adlandırılan medyadakiler başta olmak üzere liberal yazarlar PKK’nın ileri süreceği şartları makul bulacaktır. üözüm, yani *‘bölünme’* için gerekli psikolojik ortam oluşursa, müzarekeler sanıldığı kadar uzun sürmeyebilir. ABD ve AB, Türk devlet adamları *‘cesur (!) adımlar’* atabilsin diye hükümeti maddi ve manevi olarak destekleyecektir. CIA taşeronları, türlü çeşitli *‘dinleme-dillendirme-sızdırma’* haberlerle taraflı basını besleyerek kamuoyunu oluşturacaktır.” 

*İkinci alıntı daha kısa ve Star gazetesinden...*

Star gazetesinin patronu eski Maocu, şimdilerde *“Recep Tayyip benim idolüm, ben ona aşığım”* diyen Ethem Sancak... Gazetenin bir yazarı Hürriyet’in iki yazarına kızmış, köşesinde şöyle diyor:

* “... ikiniz de lejandında ‘Türkiye Türklerindir’ yazan bir gazetede çalışıyorsunuz. Bu ayıpla yaşasanız ne olur, ölseniz ne olur!”* 

Herkesin bildiği gibi Hürriyet’in başlığının yanında bir Türk bayrağı altında şu tümce yazılıdır: *Türkiye Türklerindir* 

Buluş Sedat Simavi’nindir; vaktiyle biraz da eleştiri konusu olmuştu... 

Diyorlardı ki:

- MalÃ»mu ilam!.. Yok Türkiye Türklerin olmayacak da kimin olacak?..

Meğer Sedat Simavi haklıymış... 

*Bugün “Türkiye Türklerindir” demek ayıp sayılıyor...*

*Peki, Türkiye kimin?..*

*Birinci alıntıda bu sorunun yanıtı yazılı...*



** İlhan Selçuk / Cumhuriyet*

----------


## bozok

*Saldıran eşkıya, yalvaran devlet mi?* 


*Behiç KILIü* 
*yenicaggazetesi.com.tr* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 25/05/2009* 



*İstedikleri budur!..*

Olan biteni hayretler içerisinde izliyoruz!..

Sanki, 1984 yazında silahlı baskınlara başlayan, ülkede şiddetin temelini kazan, iç savaşın tohumlarını atan, on binlerce ölüme sebep olan bu eşkıya sürüsü değil...

Toplumun tepesine yerleşmiş, kremasını sıyıran ekabir, beslemeleri aracılığı ile devlete* “eşkıya ile masaya oturma, ülkeyi paylaşma”* önerisi getiriyor, gazete köşelerinde!..

Dağa taşa koşup, eşkıya şeflerine aracılık etmeleri daha da ileri götürüp *“Bu meseleyi muhataplık çözer!”* diye adrese yönlendirme de cabası.. Bunun sonucu da işte beyanat... Apo bey *“Ağustosa kadar sabredin bir plan hazırlıyorum, ben size ne yapacağınızı sunacağım!”* diye hücresinden gülücükler dağıtıyor!..

Kafayı da sağlam buluyor hani!..

*“Telaşlanmayın yiğitler, sunacağım plan aynen Mustafa Kemal’den ilham alarak sunulmuş olacaktır!..”* diye mesaj çakıyor!..

Yani şu...

Apo, Ankara’ya haber salıyor, *“Atatürk 1921’de* *ne yapmak istediyse ben de onun yapılmasını isteyeceğim!..”* 

*Aha da size iyi şeyler!..*


*Atatürkçü DTP!..*
Mayıs’ın 19’unda ne gördük, *“Merhaba gençler!”* diye töreni teftiş eden devlet katında?!. Bir vali bir komutan ve..?

Doğu ve Güneydoğu da DTP’li belediye başkanları da oradaydılar..
Hem de *“Törene katılmanın onurunu yaşıyoruz”* demeci dahi verdi içlerinden Van Belediye Başkanı, Apo’nun eski avukatlarından Bekir Kaya...

Eş başkanlar falan da Anıtkabir’de *“huzurdaydı”* aynen..

Neden?..

üünkü Apo işareti öyle vermişti!..

İşaret öyle gelince de* “kadro”* bu yılın 19 Mayıs törenlerinin en birlik ve beraberlikten yana olan kadrosu oluvermişti..

DTP milletvekillerinden Sırrı bey, *“Cumhuriyeti Türkler, Kürtler birlikte kurdu. Cumhurbaşkanı Gül, Kürt sorununun çözümüne yönelik çok önemli ve olumlu mesajlar verdi. ülke hepimizin, gençler hepimizin, bayramlar da hepimizin”* derken, Muş vekili Nuri bey de *“Anadolu halkları işgale karşı birlikte savaştı. Bu bayram ulusal kurtuluşu, birlik ve beraberlik ruhunun Anadolu’da başladığı günü ifade ediyor. Bu bayram Atatürk’ün, bütün Anadolu halkına güveninin simgesi. Sayın Cumhurbaşkanı Gül de, devletin birliğini temsil ettiğinin bilincinde hareket ediyor. Devleti yönetenler Atatürk’ün ortaya koyduğu yaklaşımı sergilemeli”* diyordu..

Görüldüğü gibi DTP’nin ağzı, bir anda ulusal kurtuluşun o kutsal yıllarının ağzı oluvermişti!. Fazladan da olan şuydu...

*“Gül, çözüm için çağrı yaptı.”* Yani ima yoluyla* “Devlet, Apo ile bu konuyu tezekkür (konuşma) imajı verdi”* yaydıkları hava, bekledikleri sonuç buydu, davranışlarını izah eden..


*Apo’da o sularda!..*
Ve zaten mesele kaynağının beyanları ile açık seçik belliydi. Apo bey, İmralı tebliğlerinde, *“durumdan vazife çıkardığını!”* şu sözlerle aktarıyordu, *“Sayın Abdullah Gül daha önce ‘herkes üstüne düşen sorumluluğunun gereğini yerine getirmelidir’ demişti. Bu benimle ilgilidir. Ben bu mesajı doğru algılıyorum ve sorumlu davranıyorum. Bu konuda sorumluluğum gereği çözüm paketim vardır. Türkiye’de Kürt sorununu dışarıya havale etmememiz, bu sorunu kendi aramızda çözmemiz gerektiğini anlayanlar var..”* 

İşte bu kadar.. *“Biz çözeceğiz”* diyen sadece Abdullah Gül değil Apo ücalan da öyle buyuruyor, muhataptır kafasına göre!..

üözüm dediği de şu..

*“1921 Anayasasında Kürtler için muhtariyet vardır, bugünkü anlamda bir çeşit demokratik özerkliktir. Kurtuluş Savaşı, bu çerçevede verilmiştir. Ama daha sonra 1925 şeyh Sait ayaklanmasından sonra geri adım atılıyor...”*

Bak bak uyanığa, nasıl bağlama çalıyor!.. Milleti avanak yerine koyarak söylediği şu.. *“Zaten Mustafa Kemal Paşa da bizim demokratik konfedere vaziyetimizi onaylamıştı ama İngilizler şeyh Sait’i gaza getirince iş yattı!.. Aradan zaman geçti işe kaldığı yerden devam edilsin!..”* 

Apo bey işi daha da ileri götürüyor, Ankara’ya teklifi şu, *“Bana yol verin, Musul ve Kerkük’ü de benim demokratik federasyona katalım, böylece misakı milli tamam olsun, Kerkük ha bende ha sizde fark etmez!..”* İmralı, adamın zihnini bir açmış ki bu kadar olur.. Bu arada Ankara’ya bir inceden* “ittiredin Barzani’yi Talabani’yi, bana gelin bana!..”* mesajı var!..

Sonuç, *“Apo daha ne yapsın?”* En hakiki Kemalist barış planı da sunacaktır yani...

...

----------


## bozok

*'Tarihi Fırsat Planı'nın izi bulundu!* 


Siyasi gündeme atılan iki büyük ses bombası, (anayasa değişikliği ve “Kürt sorununda tarihi fırsat), Cumhurbaşkanı Abdullah Gül’ün kayıp trilyon davasında yargılanmasını öngören mahkeme kararı ve Erdoğan’ın“Bir dönem sonra yokum” açıklamasıyla biraz geri planda kalmış gibi göründüyse de durum aslında hiç de öyle değildir ve en önemli gündemimiz yine yukarıdaki bu iki konudur. 

Sincan Mahkemesi’nin kararı, “Türkiye’nin en önemli sorunu Kürt sorunudur” çıkışıyla “tarihi fırsatın” liderliğine soyunan Gül’ün insicamını biraz bozar gibi olduysa da kendini çabuk toparladı. Bu konudaki polemiklerin yıpranma getireceğini gördü ve taktik değiştirerek “Gerekirse yargıya hesap vermekten çekinmem” pozisyonuna geçti.

Cumhurbaşkanı’nın atlattığı bu ani sarsıntı, “gündem belirleme” yarışında bir süredir geriden giden Erdoğan’ı Gül ile tekrar eşit konuma getirdi. şimdi ikisi de derin bir soluk aldıktan sonra, “Tarihi fırsat” ve anayasa değişikliği konularında “Türkiye’nin 1 numarası” olma gayretine girişecekler.

“Tarihi fırsat denilen şeyde devletin bütün kurumları tam mutabakat içinde midir?” sorusu bu hengame arasında biraz arada kaynadı. Cumhurbaşkanı Gül ve İçişleri Bakanı Beşir Atalay’a göre “Evet öyledir, bu konuda asker-hükümet mutabakatı vardır”…

Onlar öyle diyorlar ama bu konuda Erdoğan ve Genelkurmay’dan net bir şey duyamadık. Genelkurmay İletişim Daire Başkanı Tuğgeneral Metin Gürak, eğer biz atlamadıysak “tarihi fırsatın” en hararetli tartışıldığı bir ortamda, yani önceki hafta bilgilendirme toplantısı yapmadı. 22 Mayıs Cuma günü yaptığı toplantıda ise bu konuya değinmediğini, aksine öldürülen 22 terörist hakkında bilgi verdiğini gördük. Gürak, “TSK’nın bölücü terör örgütü ile mücadelesine kararlılıkla devam ettiğini” bir kez daha vurguladı. Meslektaşlarımız da demek ki hükümet kanadından gelen “tarihi fırsat” açıklamalarını sormadı.

Acaba adeta Murat Karayılan’ı muhatap alırcasına yapılan bazı açıklamalara TSK’dan hiçbir tepkinin gelmemesini, Cumhurbaşkanı ve İçişleri Bakanı’nın dile getirdiği “Devlette tam uyum var” gerçeğine mi yormalıyız? Belli ki bir “uyum” var ama nedir, nereye kadardır, hangi plan üzerindendir bunu henüz net olarak bilmiyoruz. Herkes birbirine yoklama çekiyor, herkes ön almaya gayret ediyor ve herkes işin artılarını kendisinde toplamaya çalışıyor. 

“Tarihi fırsatın” ne olduğu ve bu fırsatı kaçırmamak için nasıl bir plan hazırlandığını kamuoyu ve basın olarak devlet yetkililerinden duyma şansımız olmadı ama biz yine de bu gizemli planı öğrenmeyi başardık. ünce planı, ardından da “kaynağımı” yazıyorum; lütfen dikkatli okuyun:


Planın adı “Barış açılımı”. 

Tarafları PKK ve Türkiye Cumhuriyeti Devleti. Bu plana zemin hazırlamak üzere iki tarafta da bir süredir hazırlıklar sürmekteymiş. (Türkiye’de “derin devlet operasyonları” TSK’ya uzanırken, PKK da Cemil Bayık ve Bahoz Erdal gibi isimleri geri plana çekmiş örneğin) Bu arada PKK, her şarta göre kendini hazır tutup “gafil avlanmamak için” yaptığı eylemlerle (12 askerimizin şehit edilmesi gibi) varlığını hissettirmeye devam edecekmiş! şiddeti bir yandan düşük seviyede tutup (12 askerimizi öldürmek gibi) adının unutulmamasını sağlarken, diğer yandan da “barış” söylemine vurgu yaparak hazırlanacakmış pazarlık sürecine…

şimdilik çözüm bulunamayan sorunlardan bir tanesi “PKK adına kimin pazarlık yapacağı”ymış.. (Pazarlığın bu tarafındaki isimler belli demek ki) Karayılan’ın ortaya attığı “Akil Adamlar Komisyonu”na sıcak bakılmakla birlikte, bu komisyonda kimlerin görev alacağı henüz netleşmemiş. PKK tarafından Duran Kalkan, Ali Haydar Kaytan gibi isimler konuşuluyormuş ama asıl önemli isim Sabri Ok’muş…

Uzun süre PKK’nın hapishanelerden sorumlu yöneticisi olarak görev yapan bu isim şimdi Avrupa’da yaşıyormuş ve kendisine “ücalan’dan sonraki lider” gözüyle bakılıyormuş. Türkiye Cumhuriyeti Devleti’nin muhatap alacağı isim büyük ihtimalle bu olacakmış..

*Başka detaylar da var:*

şu anda PKK’nın çatı örgütü Kürdistan Demokratik Topluluğu’nun da genel sorumlusu olan Sabri Ok, güneydoğudaki il ve ilçelerde “devlete alternatif yapılar”oluşturmaktaymış. Bu yapı, PKK silahı bıraktıktan sonra Kürt kimliğini canlı tutacak bir “barış sonrası yapılanmaya” dönüşecekmiş…

İşte “devlette mutabakat var” denilen meşhur plan bu…

Kaynağıma gelince…

Yukarıdaki bilgileri, Taraf gazetesinin Emniyet istihbaratı kökenli yazarı Emrullah Uslu’nun 22 Mayıs 2009 tarihli köşe yazısından aldım. Bir türlü öğrenilemeyen şu meşhur “tarihi fırsat planı” hakkında Türkçe basında yazılmış en detaylı bilgi bu yazıda var…

Doğru bir iz sürdüğümü düşünüyorum…


yazan :Fatma Sibel YüKSEK / 24.05.2009 / kentgazetesi.com

----------


## bozok

*üetesini kurtarabilme derdinde!.*


*Behiç KILIü* 
*yenicaggazetesi.com.tr* 
*Yazy Tarihi: 26/05/2009* 



Apo bey İmralı beyanlarında çetesini kutluyor “Van belediyesi büyük kazanımdır” mesajları veriyor.. PKK, Van ve Hakkari bölgesini tamamen ele geçirdiği inancında!..

Hafta sonu, nerede gövde gösterisi yaptı... İstanbul ve Van’da... İşaret budur!.. Mesaj da şu Ankara’ya...

“Gel benimle masaya otur!..” 

Apo bir an önce kendisine el atılmasını istiyor çünkü, Ankara’nın planladığı “çözüm açılımının”, üzerinden silindir gibi geçeceğini sezmiş durumda!. üstelik bu açılımın ABD destek -istekli- olduğunun farkında!..

Bush’un döneminde başlayan “PKK, ortak düşman” ifadesini algılamaması zaten mümkün değil..

Eh zaten günceli de iyi takip ediyor...

Gül’ün açıklamalarını sindire sindire okuyup; üzerine gelişen iki olay da zaten “geleceği” kavramayı sağlıyor...

Nedir bunlar?..

Birincisi; Sri Lanka Devlet Başkanı ile Gül’ün muhabbetleri!..

İkinci olay da MİT Müsteşarı Taner’in uzatılan görev süresi!..

*Alakası şu...*

Türkiye’nin hangi zeminde, hangi üslupta, hangi uzman görüşünde, nereye varmak istediğinin net işaretleri var bu gelişmelerde...
Haberlere göre, Sri Lanka Cumhurbaşkanı Rajapaksa, telefona sarılıp Cumhurbaşkanı Gül’ü arayarak, ‘Megaloman terörist’ diye nitelenen Tamil lideri Prabhakaran’ı nasıl öldürdüklerini ayrıntılarını aktardı. Gül de Rajapaksa’ya bu gelişmeden duyduğu memnuniyeti iletti. 

İki lider, Rajapaksa’nın 6 ay önceki Türkiye ziyaretinde, iki ülkeyi de tehdit eden ayrılıkçı terörü konuşmuşlardı. Gül, Türkiye ve Sri Lanka’nın terörden çok çekmiş, terörizmin insanlık için oluşturduğu tehdidi ve insanlığa verdiği zararı en iyi bilen iki ülke olduğunu söylemişti. 

ülkesinde yıllardır ayrılıkçı Tamil gerillalarına karşı mücadele veren Rajapaksa da, Sri Lanka’nın terörden mağdur olan bir ülke olarak Türkiye’yi çok iyi anladığını belirterek, “İyi terörist, kötü terörist diye bir kavram yoktur, bütün teröristler kötüdür” demişti..

Hemen buracıkta, Abdullah Gül’ün Bağdat yönetimine “Siz Kandil’i insansız bölge ilan edin, gerisini biz hallederiz” sözlerini hatırlatalım ve anlayana Rajapaksa-Gül sohbetinin çok ifadesi olduğunu belirtelim..

Gelelim Taner’den yayılan işarete!..


*üok önemli kişi*
Görev süresi altı ay daha uzatılan MİT Müsteşarı kimdir?.

“Kürt sorununu en iyi bilen Türk..” 

Emre Taner, 40 yılı aşkın bir süredir Kürt sorunu üzerine çalışıyor.. Barzani’nin babası, Molla Mustafa Barzani ile de karargahında görüşmüştü. Mesut Barzani ile yakın teması var... 

Emre Taner, şenkal Atasagun’un MİT Müsteşarı olduğu dönemde İmralı’da Abdullah ücalan ile de konuştu. 

Yani tam da konunun erbabı...

Emre Taner, MİT’in kuruluşunun 80. yıldönümü nedeniyle yaptığı konuşmada çok ilginç mesajlar vermişti.. Bu mesajlar irdelendiğinde de Türkiye’nin üzerinde yürüdüğü “açılım planı”nın ipuçlarına rastlanır.. 
Taner, ‘Uluslararası sistem yeniden tanımlanıyor, birçok ülke ulusal egemenliğini yitirecek. Türkiye, kendisini olayların akışına bırakarak savunma pozisyonunda kalamaz. Bulunduğumuz dönem, gelecekte birçok ulus devlet ve milletin hızlı bir şekilde tarih maratonunu kaybetmeye başladığı süreci anlatacaktır. Bu devletler sadece gelişmemekle ve dünya yönetiminde söz sahibi olanlar arasına dahil olmamakla kalmayacak, aynı zamanda bir çoğu günümüz teknolojik devriminin ve küresel ekonominin rekabetine dayanamayıp ulusal egemenliklerini de büyük ölçüde yitireceklerdir’ demişti. 


*Leblebi çekirdek!.*
Sri Lanka’nın Tamil’i çiğnerken, arkasında duran gücün ABD olmadığını kim söyleyebilir?! Obama’nın bölge için söylediklerini hatırlayınız..

Dönelim memlekete, MİT Müsteşarının özetle aktardığım görüşleri “bireysel” midir sizce, yoksa bir global bölge politikasını mı yansıtmaktadır!?

Dünyanın en önemli petrol denizi üzerinde yapılanmaktan söz ediyoruz..

ABD, Irak’ı, Kerkük petrolü üzerinde Apo ya da benzerleri, etnik tatmin çerçevesinde oyun kurabilsin diye mi alt üst etti?!.

Apo bey, İmralı’dan “1921 ruhuna dönelim. Misakı milli sınırlarını ihya edelim, zaten alçak İngiliz, şeyh Sait salağını gaza getirmeseydi böyle olcaktı!” tezgahı ile, çetesini ABD ve Türkiye’nin elinden kurtarma çabasında!..

Hücresinden geliştirdiği 
teoriler, gerçek dünyada 
kabak çekirdeği gibi içi boş eğlencelik!..

*Döktüğü kanın hesabını vermedi daha, imparatorluk hayalinde!..*



...

----------

